# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Kuizi - Olimpiada e Diturise

## urtesia

SHQIP KLASA E V PESTE

1.	Çështë gjuha?
2.	Çështë filmi?
3.	Trego dallimin e letërsisë popullore (gojore) për dallim nga letërsia e shkruar?
4.	Çështë letërsia?
5.	Çështë poezia?
6.	Çështë proza?
7.	Cilat janë gjinitë letrare?
8.	Çka shprehë poeti në krijimet lirike?
9.	Cilat pjesë bëjnë në lirikën familjare?
10.	Çjanë ninulat ose këngët e djepit?
11.	Çjanë këngët e dasmës?
12.	Në këngët popullore të dashurisë me çka simbolizohet vasha dhe djali?
13.	Gruponi fjalët e mëposhtmenë grupe me rrokje të hapura dhe të mbyllura:
bota, horizont, jug, veri, yll, hënë.
14.	Çështë theksi logjik?
15.	Çështja kryesore a problemi themelor që pasqyrohet me një vepër letrare quhet?
16.	Ideja është...
17.	Motiv është...
18.	Çështë portretizimi?
19.	Për cilin përshkrim themi se është i jashtëm?
20.	Cili përshkrim quhet i brendshëm?
21.	Në tekstin Mëmë e birë cilat ishin shkaqet që u shua jeta e djalit?
22.	Cilat janë llojet e gjinisë epike?
23.	Çështë përralla?
24.	Në përrallën  Zgjuarsia e Qerosit ngjarja dhe  personazhet janë të trilluara apo 
reale dhe cilat cilësi të Qerosit do ti veçoni? 
25.	Në poezinë Kroi i fshatit tonë poeti përshkruan vetitë e kroit por e përshkruan   
       edhe dashurinë që e identifikon me kë? 
26.	Me çka realizohet përshkrimi i dashurisë në poezinë Kroi i fshatit tonë?
27.	Çështë strofa?
28.	Çështë vargu? 
29.	Cilat janë llojet e rrimave?
30.	Çfarë lloj fjalish janë: Aromë pranverore. Kështjella e Krujës. Natë vjeshte.
31.	Kush janë përbërësit e fjalisë së thjeshtë?
32.	Si dallohet grupi emëror kryefjalë?
33.	Plotësoni fjalitë me grupin foljor: 
a)	Shtëpia pa libra ____________________. 
b)	Atdheu ynë________________________.
34.	Plotësoni të njejtin grup foljor për të tre fjalitë:
-	Disa nxënës të klasës sonë __________. 
-	Lira, Krenari dhe Nita __________.
-	Një grup nxënësish të klasës __________.
35.	Çfarë tregojnë kryefjalët në fjalitë e mëposhtme:
-	Fëmijët  ishin të gëzuar.
-	Libri është miku më i mirë i njeriut. 
36.	Çështë kundrinori i drejtë dhe cilave pyetje ju përgjigjet?
37.	Si ndërtohet kundrinori i zhdrejtë pa parafjalë?
38.	Me kend është i ngjajshëm kundrinori i zhdrejtë me parafjalë?
39.	Gjeni kundrinorin dhe trego llojin e tyre:
-	i shkrova një letër shokut...
-	Librat ndriçojnë shpirtin.
-	Ne nuk trembemi nga askush.
40.	Kush është kallzuesori i kryefjalës dhe i kundrinës së drejtë?
41.	Gjeje kallzuesorin e kryefjalës e të kundrinorit:
-	Ronu u zgjodh drejtor.
-	Shokët e zgjodhën Fjollën udhëheqëse.
42.	Si shprehet rethanori?
43.	Si quhet mjeti shprehës me të cilin spikatim bukurinë e nuses p.sh.
-	dhëmbët si inxhi, shtati si selvi?
44.	Çfarë  janë fjalët e mëposhtme?
-	Ditar, trimëri
-	Zemërbardhë, duarartë
-	Gur, nip
45.	Si klasifikohen emrat?
46.	Çfarë lloj kënge është Gjergj Elez Alija?
47.	Si fytyrë qendrore në skenë paraqitet motra e Gjergj Elez Alisë. 
Për çka u kujdes ajo?
48.	Cila figurë letrare është përdorur në vjershën Dimri i Ndre Mjedës dhe si  
       sajohet kjo figurë stilistike?
49.	Çfarë funksioni kryen mbiemri në fjali?
50.	Çka mund të tregon emri që është përcaktori një emri tjetër bërthamë?
51.	Çfarë roli kanë përemrat në fjali?
52.	Çështë epiteti?
53.	Përgjigju me fjalë të përbëra? P.sh.
-	Ai ka shpirtë të lënduar
-	Ajo ka belin e hollë
54.	Çfarë teme ka trajtuar Josip Rela në dramën Nita?
55.	Çështë drama?
56.	Çështë dialogu?
57.	Cili është autor i tekstit Gjahu i malësorëve?
a)	Naim Frashëri
b)	Ndre Mjeda
c)	Konstantin Kristoforidhi
58.	Çështë onomatopeja?
59.	Çka përshkruan Çajupi në poezinë Kopshti i dashurisë?
60.	Numëro mënyrat e foljes si dhe format e pashtjelluara? 
61.	Çështë tregimi?
62.	Cilat janë llojet letraro-shkencore?
63.	Çështë ditari?
64.	Çjanë sinonimet?
65.	Çjanë antonimet?
66.	Nga cila gjuhë janë huazuar fjalët: qershi, bukë, mjek, fis, stoli, nip?
67.	Çka mbithekson shkrimtari Gjergj Fishta në poezinë Gjuha shqipe dhe çfarë roli 
       luan ajo për kombin?
68.	Kush janë etapat e kompozicionit në një vepër letrare?
69.	Cilat fjali janë fjali pyetëse tërësore?
70.	Si ndahen fjalitë e përbëra?
71.	Çështë krahasimi?
72.	Çfarë funksioni kryen pjesa e nënrenditur përcaktore dhe ajo filluese?
73.	Kur u mbajt Kongresi i Drejtëshkrimit të gjuhës shqipe dhe kur 
Kongresi i alfabetit të gjuhës shqipe?
74.	Si mund të jenë pjesët e nënrenditura sipas funksionit që e kryejnë në fjali?
75.	Kush e shkroi poezinë Kopshti i dashurisë?
a)	Migjeni
b)	Çajupi
c)	Ali Asllani
PËRGJIGJE

1.	Gjuha është mjeti më i përsosur dhe më i rëndësishëm që njeriut i shërben për komunikim.
2.	Filmi është një zbulim teknik ku riprodhohet në pëlhurë fotografia e gjallë dhe e vijueshme e ngjarjeve të cilat janë zhvilluar para kamerës
3.	Me termin letërsi popullore kuptojmë tërë atë krijimtari gojore e cila nuka ka autor konkret për dallim nga letërsia e shkruar (artistike) të cilës i dihet autori.
4.	Letërsia është lloj i artit që e pasqyron jetën nëpërmjet figurave artistike të krijuara nëpërmjet fjalës duke shprehur një qëndrim ideor e emocional të caktuar
5.	Poezia është trajtë themelore e letërsisë në të cilën mendimet shprehen në vargje.
6.	Proza është trajtë themelore e letrësisë në formë të ligjeratës, në bazë të normave të gjuhës së gjallë e kalon lirshëm prej një reshti fjalësh në tjetrin.
7.	Lirika , epika, dramatika
8.	Në krijimet lirike poeti shprehë ndjenjat për jetën e vet , familjen, shoqërinë dhe natyrën
9.	Ninulat, këngët e dasmës dhe vaje. 
10.	Këngë lirike ku shprehet gëzimi i madh i familjes për lindjen e foshnjes.
11.	Këngë lirike ku shprehen ndjenjat, dëshirat,  mendimet për familjen e për jetën, e në qendër është figura e nuses dhe e dhëndrit.
12.	Vasha simbolizohet me thëllënzën, e djali me pëllumbin  ose bilbilin
13.	Rrokje të hapura: bota, veri, hëna.
Rrokje të mbyllura: horizont, jug, yll.
14.	Kur flasim ose lexojmë një ose disa fjalë të fjalësshpesh i shqiptojmë me zë më të fortë.
15.	Tema
16.	Mendim kryesor që përshkon një krijim a vepër letrare.
17.	Njësia më e vogël tematike, pjesa më e vogël e krijimit letrar që nuk mundet të ndahet më tej.
18.	Portretizimi është përshkrim i pamjes së jashtme të një njeriu së bashku me vetitë e tij shpirtërore e morale.
19.	Përshkrim i jashtëm është ai ku përshkruhet pamja fizike dhe jepen disa të dhëna që e plotësojnë pamjen e përgjithëshme ( koka, fytyra, gjymtyrët, trupi, veshmbathja)
20.	Quhet ai përshkrim ku përshkruhen veçoritë karakteristike të një personi ( sjellja, trimëria, intriga, ndershmëria), pra paraqitet gjendja shpirtërore: dhembja malli etj.
21.	Gjendja e vështirë ekonomike, varfëria, mjerimi dhe skamja.
22.	Fabula, përralla, tregimi, novela, romani, anegdota.
23.	Krijimet letrare ku tregohen ngjarje të çuditshme dhe qesharake ose qenie të trilluara që kanë fuqi mbinatyrore.
24.	Ngjarjet dhe presonazhet jenë reale, ndërsa cilësitë e tijë  janë durimi dhe zgjuarsia
25.	Dashuria e të rinjëve poeti e identifikon  me rrjedhën dhe shijen e ujit të krojit.
26.	Përshkrimi i dashurisë realizohet me pjesëmarrjen e fenomeneve të natyrës ku janë pjestarë të barabartë për përjetimet e saj.
27.	Bashkim i vargjeve  duke pasur parasysh tërësinë e tyre kuptimore dhe ritmike.
28.	Vargu është njësia poetike i përbërë nga një numër i caktuar rrokjesh.
29.	E puthur.  e mbyllur (alternative)  e kryqëzuar
30.	Këto fjali janë fjali të thjeshta pa folje.
31.	Grupi emëror dhe grupi foljor.
32.	Zakonisht ky grup ka si bazë  një emër në rasën emërore.
33.	-Shtëpia pa libra është si dhoma pa dritare.
-Atdheu ynë ka nxjerrë burra të dëgjuar. 
34.	Kaluan me sukses të shkëlqyeshëm 
35.	FRYMOR . JOFRYMOR.
36.	Kundrinori i drejtë është plotësues kryesor i foljes që tregon  qenien ose sendin mbi të cilin  bie veprimi i shprehur  nga folja  dhe u përgjigjet pyetjeve : kë? cilin? çfarë?
37.	Me emra e përemra në rasën dhanor edhe u përgjigjet  pyetjeve: kujt? cilit? cilës? cilët? cilat?
38.	Me rethanorët, por dallohet në bazë të pyetjeve që bëhen me përemra pyetës e jo me ndajfolje pyetëse.
39.	- KUNDRINORI I ZHDREJTË PA PARAFJALË
- KUNDRINORI I DREJTË
- KUNDRINORI I ZHDREJTË ME PARAFJALË
40.	Një mbiemër , një emër apo një grup emëror.
41.	- KALZUESORI I KRYEFJALËS
- KALZUESORI I KUNDRINORIT TË DREJTË
42.	Me emra, grupe emërore, me parafjalë e ndonjëherë pa parafjalë edhe me ndajfolje dhe me forma që nuk zgjedhohen.
43.	Ky mjet shprehës quhet krahasim. 
44.	- TË PREJARDHURA 
- TË PËRBËRA
- TË THJESHTA
45.	- Të përgjithshëm dhe të përveçshëm
- Frymorë dhe jofrymorë
- Konkret dhe abstrakt 
46.	Kjo është këngë epike legjendare ku personazhet paraqiten si jo të zakonshme me fuqi mbinatyrore.
47.	Me pastërti morale e kujdes njerëzor si dhe me sakrificëtë madhe u përpoq pa reshtur ta shërojë vëllaun e sëmurë.
48.	Është përdorë personifikimi i cili sajohet kur një kafshë, send a dukurie i vishen veti a tipare  të njeriut. P.sh. Dimri me kosë në dorë.
49.	Mbiemri në fjali kryen kryen funksion si përcaktor, kallzuesor i kryefjalës dhe kundrinorit të drejtë.
50.	Sendi, vepruesin, pronarin, lëndën, origjinën dhe cilësinë. P.sh. kënga e bililit (bilbili kryen veprimin), mësues me emër ( cilësi).
51.	Përemrat në fjali zëvendësojnë një emër ose grup emëror që është përmendur më parë me qëllim që të shmanget përsërotja e tyre.
52.	Epiteti është figurë stilistike që sajohet kur pranë një emri përdoret një fjalë që e përcakton apo e cilëson ose për ti dhënë forcë shprehëseapo bukuri artistike.
53.	SHPIRTËLËNDUAR
BELËHOLLË
54.	Autori në dramën Nita ka trajtuar temën historike- largimin e arbëreshëve nga tokat e stërgjyshave dhe vendosja e tyre në vendbanim të ri ( në Zarë në 1726)
55.	Lloj i gjinisë dramatike që pasqyrohet jetë ndërmjet veprimeve skenike të presonazheve me anë të dialogut dhe monologut. 
56.	Biseda që zhvillohet mes dy personave që shkëmbejnë mendimet, ndjenjat dhe dëshirat.
57.	 c) Konstantin Kristoforidhi
58.	Onomatopeja ose tingëllima është figurë letrare me anë të së cilës imitohen tingujt e natyrës.
59.	Ai përshkruan një dashuri të idealizuar ku do të ndërthuret dashuria ndaj atdheut dhe gruas, një dashuri, të thjeshtë të lumtur baritore, largë qytetërimit.
60.	- Dëftore, lidhore, kushtore, habitore, dëshirore, urdhërore.
- Format e pashtjelluara: pjesorja, paskajorja, përcjellorja dhe f.mohore. 
61.	Tregimi është vepër e vogël e epit në të cilën përshkruhet një ngjarje e veçantë, ku marrin pjesë një numër i vogël personazhesh e ndodhish.
62.	Kronika, ditari, memoaret, udhëpërshkrimi, reportazhe, biografija, autobiografija, fejtoni.
63.	Kur njeriu shënon çdo gjë që i ka ndodhur brenda ditës, shënime të përditshme e të kohëpaskohëshme për një ngjarje personale.
64.	Sinonimet janë fjalët që kanë kuptime të njejtapor me fjalë e formë të ndryshme. P.sh. rrugë- udhë , vajzë-çikë-cucë-vashëz
65.	Antonimet janë fjalë që kanë kuptime të kundërta.p.sh. luftë-paqë, errësirë-dritë, 
66.	- Qershi, fis, stoli- nga greqishtja
- Nip, bukë, mjek- nga latinishtja 
67.	Poeti e mbithekson bukurinë dhe rëndësinë e gjuhës shqipe të cilën e krahason me gjëra shumë të bukura. Gjuha është e përjetëshme-bashkon dhe ndritë kombin. 
68.	Paraqitja e veprimit, zhvillimit (thurja) e veprimit, kulmi peripecia dhe përfundimi
69.	Fjali pyetëse tërësore janë ato fjali ku pyetja përqëndrohet te folja dhe përgjigjet janë me po ose jo.
70.	- me bashkërenditje
- me nënrenditje
71.	Figurë letrare që sajohet atëherë kur vihen përballë njëra tjetrës dy mendime, 
dy objekte ose dy dukuri për tu krahasuar. 
72.	Pjesa e nënrenditur përcaktore kryen rolin e përcaktorit në fjalinë e thjeshtë,ndërsa ajo ftilluese kryen funksionin e kryefjalës apo të kundrinorit të drejtë.
73.	- Kongresi i Drejtshkrimit 1972- në Tiranë.
- Kongresi i Alfabetit të Gjuhës Shqipe 1908 në Manastir
74.	Përcaktor, ftilluese dhe rrethanore
75.	 b) Çajupi 



ANGLISHT KLASA E 5

I   CHOOSE THE CORRECT ANSWER

1.  What kind of work do you do?
     a. I work every day.   b. I'm a piano teacher.   c. I worked for two hours.  d. Student
2.  How many hours a day do you watch TV?
     a. About two hours.   b. In my living room.     c. I watch the news.   d. On Tuesday.
3.  What does "TV" mean?
        a. For one hour.                b. Yes                c. Television.            d. For one hour.
4.  What do you like to drink?
         a. Coffee.             b. Saturday evening.           c. Two.             d. With my friends.
5.  What are you doing? 
       a. I'm eating.            b. I ate.                c. I will be eating.           d. I have eaten.
6.  Where's Mike?        
      a. At school.               b. At eight.            c. For three hours.           d. No, he isn't.
7.  Where do you do your homework?
       a. With John.            b. In the evening.     c. About one hour.         d. At home.
8.  How many hours a day do you sleep?
      a.I have slept 7 hours.      b.I am sleeping 7 hours.    c.Hours 7    d. I sleep 7 hours.
9.  When's your birthday?
      a. November two.     b. November twice.   c. November second.    d. Happy birthday.
10.  Where are you from? 
       a. New York.             b. 1982.              c. At school.                     d. Working.

II    FILL IN WITH THE CORRECT WORD

1. How often _____ to the dentist?
         a)  do you go                        b) does you go	            c) go you

2. She ______ get up early on Saturdays.
        a) not                                    b) doesnt                         c) dont

3. My father _____ at a bank.
        a) works                                 b) work                            c) do work

4. Where _____ live?
        a) do your uncle                      b) does your uncle             c) your uncle

5. She _____ fluent French and German.
        a) dont speak                         b) speak                            c) speaks

6. ______ into the countryside?
       a) Do you often drive         b) Often does you drive     c) Do you often drives

7. I _____ drinking tea.
       a) Dont like                       b) doesnt like                  c) not like

8. Where _____?
       a) does they live                 b) do they live                   c) live they

9. The teacher _____ hard every day!
       a) work                              b) works                            c) do work

10. My mother _______ late at night.
       a) stays                             b) stay                               c) staying



III   PUT THE RIGHT QUANTIFIER

1. There are _____ apples in the fridge.
      a) a few                        b) a little                      c) any
2. I'd like ______ juice.
      a) a few                         b) a little                     c) a lot
3. There aren't _____ students in that class.
      a) much                         b) some                       c) many
4. There isn't _____ money left in my bank account.
      a) much                         b) some                        c) many
5. Are there _____ people interested in the job?
      a) much                          b) many                       c) some
6. How _____ salt should I use?
      a) many                          b) much                       c) some 
7. I'd like _____ beer with dinner, please.
       a) any                            b) a little                       c) a few
8. How _____ does it cost?
       a) many                          b) much                       c) any
9. I don't think there are _____ people at the party.
       a) many                          b) a lot                         c) much
10. Shes got ____ books.
       a) little                            b) much                       c) many

IV    FILL IN WITH THE CORRECT PRONOUN

1. I gave ____ a book for his birthday.
        a) him                            b) his                            c) he
2. Is that book _____?
        a) your                           b) yours                         c) you
3. I think ____ lives in New York.
        a) She                            b) her                            c) hers
4. ____ neighbor comes from Italy.
        a) We                             b) Ours                          c) Our
5. We gave _____ some chocolates after lunch.
        a) They                            b) them                        c) their
6. _____ color is brown.
        a) It is                              b) Its                           c) It
7. _____ boyfriend works in a bank.
        a) Hers                            b) Her                           c) She
8. Can you help _____ with the homework?
        a) we                               b) our                           c)  us
9. That's _____ house over there.
        a) mine                             b) my                           c) me
10. She brought _____ to school.
        a) her                               b) she                           c) hers


V   CHOOSE THE CORRECT MEMBER OF THE FAMILY

1. Your father's sister is your ___
        a)   mother                 b)    sister                       c)  aunt
2. Your mother's mother is your ___
          a)  sister                         b)  grandmother                   c)  aunt
3. Your sister's brother is your ___
          a) brother                       b) father                               c)  uncle
4. Your mother's brother is your ___
          a) uncle                          b)  grandfather                     c) son

5. Your grandmothers daughter is your ____
          a) mother                       b)  aunt                                  c) daughter 
6. Your uncle's son is your ___
          a) brother                       b) cousin                                c) father
7. Your mother's father is your ___
          a) father                         b) son                                     c) grandfather
8. Your sister is your mothers _____
          a) daughter                    b) grandmother                      c) aunt
9. Your uncles children are your _____
           a) sons                           b) brothers                             c) cousins
10. Your mum is your dads ______
           a)  aunt                          b) husband                             c) wife

VI    COUNTRY-NATIONALITY

1. He's from Brazil. He's ___.
          a. Brazilish                      b. Brazilian                               c. Brazilese

2. I'm from Colombia. I can speak ___.
          a. Spanish                        b. Colombian                            c. Colombish
3. She's from Russia. She can speak ___.
          a. Russia                            b. Russy                                  c. Russian
4. We're from Italy. We're ___.
          a. Italish                            b. Italian                                  c. Italiese
5. My friend is from Korea. He can speak ___.
          a. Korish                            b. Korean                                c. Koreanese
6. Pablo is from Mexico. He's ___.
          a. Spanish                          b. Mexican                              c. Mexian
7. Martha is from the United States. She's ___.
          a. American                      b. United Statian                      c. British
8. My father is from China. He can speak ___.
         a. Chiny                             b. Chinish                                 c. Chinese
9. Gloria is from Puerto Rico. She's ___.
        a. Puerto Rich                    b. Puerto Rican                         c. Rico Puerto
10. Pierre is from France. He can speak ___.
        a. Franchise                        b. Francese                                c. French


VII   GUESS THE PART OF THE BODY

1. You see with your ___  
2. You hear with your ___  
3. You bite with your ___  
4. You hold with your ___  
5. You smell with your ___   
6. You eat with your ___   
7. You walk with your ___  
8. You stand on your ___   
9. You kneel on your ___   
10. You carry a backpack on your ___  

VIII   PUT  a   an   or the

1. This is ___ easy question.   
2. Please speak ___ little louder.    
3. I have never seen ___ UFO.   
4. David is ___ best student in our class.  
5. What is ___ name of the next station?    
6. Peter is ____ engineer.   
7. Leonardo Di Caprio is ___ actor.  
8. I went to ___ sea during my summer vacation.  
9. Is there ___ public telephone near here?   
10. That's John. He's ___ police officer.   
ANSWERS
Answers  V grade
I
1.b   2. a   3. c   4. a  5. a   6. a   7. d    8. d   9. c   10. a

II
1. a   2. b   3. a   4. b   5. c   6. a   7. a    8. b   9. b   10. a

III
1.a   2. b   3. c   4. a   5. b    6. b   7. b    8. b   9. a   10. c

IV
1. a   2. b   3. a   4. c   5. b   6. b   7. b    8. c   9. b   10. a

V
1. c   2. b   3. a   4. a   5. a   6. b   7. c    8. a   9. c   10. c

VI
1. b   2. b   3. c   4. b   5. b   6. b   7. a    8. c   9. b   10. c

VII
1. eyes    2. ears   3. teeth   4. hands   5. nose   
6. mouth   7. legs    8. feet   9. knees   10. back

VIII
1. an   2. a   3. a   4. the   5. the   6. an   7. an    8. the   9. a   10. a








MATEMATIKË KLASA  E  5

1.	Cilat janë mënyrat e të shkruarit të bashkësisë?
___________________, ______________________, __________________________________.

2.	Kush janë numrat çift të dhjetëshes së tretë?
______, ______, ______, ______, ______.

3.	Cilat bashkësi i quajmë ekuivalente? _______________________________________.

4.	Cila bashkësi është e zbrazët ?
a)  
b)  
c)  

5.	 Sa është numri i elementeve të bashkësisë së zbrazët ?  ____________.

6.	Sa elemente ka bashkësia    _____________.

7.	Sa elemente ka bashkësia    ______________.

8.	Çka paraqet prerja e dy bashkësive ?


9.	Çka paraqet ndryshimi i dy bashkësive ?


10.	Nëse A∩B= Ø , atëherë A\B= ______.

11.	Nëse A∩B = A, atëherë A\B= ______.

12.	Janë dhënë bashkësitë A={1 ; 3 ; 5 ; 7 ; 9} dhe B={4 ; 5 ; 6 ; 7 ; 8 , 9}. 
      Cilat janë elementet  e  bashkësisë B\A ?  _______________________________.

13.	Caktoni elementet e bashkësisë A dhe B, nëse A\B={2 ; 6 ; 7}, A∩B= {4 ; 9} dhe 
      AUB= {2 ; 4 ; 6 ; 7 ; 8 ; 9 ; 10 }.

14.	Nëse A B, atëherë AUB = ______.

15.	Nëse A∩B= Ø , atëherë si quhen bashkësitë A dhe B ?  _____________________.

16.	Çka kupton me çiftin e radhitur ( a , b )?


17.	 Prej çka përbëhet  prodhimi i Dekartit  SxT?


18.	Në një klasë ka 28 nxënës. Në lëndën e matematikës të gjithë janë të notuar dhe asnjëri nuk ka note më të vogël se 3. Notë 4 ose 5 kanë 19 nxënës, kurse me note 3 ose 4 janë notuar 20 nxënës. Sa nxënës janë notuar me 3,  sa me 4 dhe sa me notën 5?

Me notë 3 janë notuar _____ nxënës.
Me notë 4 janë notuar _____ nxënës.
Me notë 5 janë notuar _____ nxënës.

19.	 Cila bashkësi është e fundshme ?
a)  
b)    
c)   

20.	 Në cilën  prej këtyre operacioneve nuk vlenë vetia komutative në bashkësi?
a) Ndryshimi ( \ )        	 b) Prerja (   )    		c) Unioni (   ) 

21.	 Në cilën  prej këtyre operacioneve vlenë vetia asociative në bashkësi?
a) Ndryshimi ( \ )        	 b) Prodhimi i Dekartit ( x )    	c) Unioni (   ) 

22.	 Nëse a + b = 50, atëherë   ( a   20 ) + b  = ________.

23.	 Nëse a + b = 50, atëherë   ( a  + 10 ) + ( b  + 20 ) = ________.

24.	 Nëse a + b = 50, atëherë   ( a   10 ) + ( b    30 ) = ________.

25.	Nëse a + b = 50, atëherë   ( a  + 30 ) + ( b    40 ) = ________.

26.	Nëse a + b = 50, atëherë   ( a   20 ) + ( b  + 30 ) = ________.

27.	 Nëse a + b = 50, atëherë   ( a  + 100 ) + ( b   100 ) = ________.

28.	Arta ka 250 denarë. Merita ka 150 denarë më shumë se Arta. Vlora ka 150 denarë më pakë se Arta dhe Merita sëbashku. Sa denarë ka Merita e sa Vlora?

29.	Nëse a    b = 30, atëherë   ( a  + 20 )   b  = ________.

30.	Nëse a    b = 30, atëherë   ( a  10 )   b  = ________.

31.	Nëse a    b = 30, atëherë   a   ( b  + 20 ) = ________.

32.	 Nëse a    b = 30, atëherë   a   ( b   30 ) = ________.

33.	 Nëse a    b = 30, atëherë   ( a  + 20 )    ( b  + 20 ) = ________.

34.	 Nëse a    b = 30, atëherë   ( a  + 20 )    ( b   20 ) = ________.

35.	 Vlera e shprehjes   20  5 ∙ 22  është ______.

36.	 Vlera e shprehjes  40  32 ∙ 2 + 5  është ______.

37.	Vlera e shprehjes  12  4 : 2 + 1  është ______.

38.	Vlera e shprehjes  18  6 : 2 + 5 ∙ 3 është ______.

39.	Vlera e shprehjes  24 : 23 ∙ 3  1 është ______.

40.	Gjatë pjesëtimit të një numri me 9 është fituar herësi 5 dhe mbetja 3. Cili është ai numër? 

Ai numër është ______.

41.	Cili numër është për 18 më i vogël se 50? _______.

42.	Pa e kryer  operacionin e pjesëtimit  7629 : 5  trego sa është  mbetja ?  __________.

43.	Pa e kryer  operacionin e pjesëtimit  8261 : 3  trego sa është  mbetja ?  __________.

44.	Pa e kryer  operacionin e pjesëtimit  9727 : 4  trego sa është  mbetja ?  __________.

45.	Pa e kryer  operacionin e pjesëtimit  5614 : 9  trego sa është  mbetja ?  __________.

46.	Nëse a ∙ b = 90 , atëherë   ( a ∙ 3 ) ∙ ( b : 3 ) = ________.

47.	Nëse a ∙ b = 90 , atëherë   ( a ∙ 3 ) ∙ ( b ∙ 3 ) = ________.

48.	Nëse a ∙ b = 90 , atëherë   ( a : 3 ) ∙ ( b : 3 ) = ________.

49.	Ndryshimi i një numri dhe numrit 7 i zmadhuar 8 herë është 32. Cili është ai numër? ___.

50.	Nëse a : b = 100 , atëherë   ( a ∙ 2 ) : ( b : 2 ) = ________.

51.	Nëse a : b = 100 , atëherë   ( a : 2 ) : ( b ∙ 2 ) = ________.

52.	Nëse a : b = 100 , atëherë   ( a : 2 ) : ( b : 2 ) = ________.

53.	Cila shifër duhet të qëndron në vend të  # ashtu që numri 527#  të jetë i 
      plotëpjestueshëm me 2
a) 5		b) 6		c) 7

54.	Cila shifër duhet të qëndron në vend të  # ashtu që numri 226#  të jetë i 
      plotëpjestueshëm me 5
a) 8		b) 2		c) 0
55.	Cila shifër duhet të qëndron në vend të  # ashtu që numri 153#  të jetë i 
      plotëpjestueshëm me 4
a) 2		b) 4		c) 0

56.	Cila shifër duhet të qëndron në vend të  # ashtu që numri 842#  të jetë i 
      plotëpjestueshëm me 3
a) 2		b) 1		c) 6

57.	Cila shifër duhet të qëndron në vend të  # ashtu që numri 751#  të jetë i 
      plotëpjestueshëm me 9
a) 9		b) 6		c) 5

58.	Cili prej numrave nuk është i plotpjestueshëm me 3?
a) 111		b) 1111	c) 123

59.	Cili prej numrave është i plotpjestueshëm me 4?
a) 8522		b) 5134	c) 6716

60.	Cili prej numrave nuk është i plotpjestueshëm me 5?
a) 1235		b) 5551	c) 6000

61.	Cili prej numrave është i plotpjestueshëm me 2 dhe 5?
a) 6680		b) 4138	c) 4545

62.	Cilat numra i quajmë të thjeshtë?

63.	 Cilat numra i quajmë të përbërë?

64.	Numrin 30 shkruaje si prodhim të numrave të thjeshtë. __________________.

65.	Numrin 42 shkruaje si prodhim të numrave të thjeshtë. __________________.

66.	Cakto pjesëtuesin më të madhë të përbashkët të numrave 36 dhe 24. __________.

67.	Cakto pjesëtuesin më të madhë të përbashkët të numrave 60 dhe 45. __________.

68.	Cakto shumëfishin më të vogël të përbashkët të numrave 10 dhe 15. __________.

69.	Cakto shumëfishin më të vogël të përbashkët të numrave 12 dhe 20. __________.

70.	Cili pohim është i saktë?
a)  		b)  		c)  

71.	Cilat numra janë plotëpjestues të numrit 18?  _________________________________.

72.	Cilat numra janë plotëpjestues të numrit 30?  _________________________________.

73.	Sa është mesi aritmetik i numrave 12 dhe 18? __________.
74.	Sa është mesi aritmetik i numrave 8, 9 dhe 16? ________.

75.	 Mesi aritmetik i 3 numrave është 22. Sa është numri i tretë nëse dy të parat janë 
      18 dhe 23? 
 Numri i tretë është _____.

76.	 Një numër treshifror gjatë pjesëtimit me një numër njëshifror jep herësin 20 
      dhe mbetje 8. Cili është ai numër?
 Ai numër është  __________.

77.	 Prodhimi i shumës së numrave 18 dhe 12, dhe herësit të numrave 60 dhe 15 
       është numri  ________.

78.	 Mesi aritmetik i tre numrave është 40. Sa janë këta numra nëse i pari është për 2 më i    madhë se i dyti dhe për 5 më i vogël  se i treti. 
 Numrat janë: ______________.

79.	Sa kuti të barabarta, më së shumti, mund të fitohen prej 16 çokolatava,
      24 karamelave dhe 32 bonbonave.

80.	 Sa buqeta të njejta, më së shumti, mund të formohen prej 72 zambakëve 
       dhe 96 karanfilëve.

81.	Copat e letrës me dimensione 48 cm dhe 40 cm, duhet të priten në katrorë të njejtë. 
      Çfarë katrorë më të mëdhenjë mund të fitohen dhe sa është numri i tyre?

82.	 Në 3 semafora të ndryshëm e gjelbërta ndizet në kohë të ndryshme. Te i pari ndizet pas 15 sekondave, te i dyti pas 18 sekondave ndërsa te i treti pas 30 sekondave. 
      Pas sa sekondave në të 3 semaforat do të ndizet e gjelbërta njëkohësisht?

83.	 Kur themi se pikat janë kolineare?

84.	 Kur dy drejtëza kanë një pikë të përbashkët themi se _____________________.

85.	 Kur themi se dy drejtëza janë paralele?

86.	 Pikat A, B dhe C janë kolineare dhe AB= 7 cm , BC= 10 cm. 
       Sa centimetra mund të jetë AC?
		a) 5 cm		b) 9 cm		c) 3 cm

87.	 Nëse AB= 8 cm dhe BC= 15 cm, atëherë sa centimetra mund të jetë AC?
		a) 7 cm		b) 10 cm		c) 24 cm


88.	 Në cilin rast pikat janë kolineare:
a)   +  	b)  + 	c)   - 

89.	 Cili është koncept themelor në gjeometri?
	a) këndi			b) segmenti		c) drejtëza

90.	 Një kënd është 4 herë më i madhë se këndi i tij komplementar. 
      Nga sa shkallë kanë këndet?
 _________ dhe _________.

91.	Sa është suplementi i këndit 56o
a)  44o		b)  34o		c)  124o

92.	 Një kënd është 3 herë më i madhë se këndi i tij suplementar. 
       Nga sa shkallë kanë këndet?
__________dhe _________.

93.	 Si quhen gjysmëdrejtëzat që e formojnë këndin? _______________________.

94.	 Si quhen pikat që shtrihen në një drejtëz? ______________________________.

95.	 Sa shkallë ka  këndi që formojnë akrepat e orës kur ora është 4? _____________.

96.	 Çka është korda e rrethit?

97.	 Në cilin rast pikat janë jokolineare:

a)  - 	b)  + 	c)   - 

98.	Kur drejtëzat a dhe b janë paralele

a)  Ø	   b)  	c)   Ø

99.	 Sa segmente përcaktojnë 4 pika kolineare? _______________________.

100.	 Çka është rrezja e rrethit?

101.	Çka është sekanta e rrethit? ____________________________________________

102.	 Trefishi i këndit 25o është:
a) kënd i ngushtë	b) kënd i drejtë	c ) kënd i gjërë

103.	 Trefishi i këndit  27o20 është :
a)  90o		b) 82o		c ) 81o

104.	Katërfishi  i këndit  13o15 është :
a)  53o		b) 52o		c ) 51o
105.	 Çka paraqet shuma e segmenteve të vijës së thyer? 


106.	Çfarë pozite reciproke kanë dy rrathë nëse njeri e ka rrezen 5 cm ndërsa
	tjetri 3 cm, ndërsa largesa ndërmjet qendrave është 2 cm.


107.	 Nëse  rrathët k1∩k2={ B , C } atëherë themi se rrathët :
 a) priten		b) takohen		c ) nuk takohen

108.	 Çka është diagonale e shumëkëndëshit?

109.	   Si quhet trekëndëshi ABC nëse   dhe    

110.	Cili kënd quhet shtimtar?

111.	Cakto dy kënde të puqëta të atilla që njëri është 4 herë më i madh se tjetri.

      ____________ dhe ____________.


112.	Njehsoi këndet gjatë prerjes së dy drejtëzave nëse njëri kënd i ngushtë është 
           5 herë më i vogël se këndi i gjërë.

113.	Cili kënd quhet kënd qëndror?
      __________________________________________________  ___.

114.	 Sa drejtëza përcaktohen prej 5 pikave nëse tre prej tyre janë kolineare.
      ________________________________.

115.	 Çka paraqet simetralja e segmentit?

116.	 Sa diagonale mund të tërhiqen te 10 këndëshi? ______________________.

117.	 Sa është krahu te trekëndëshi barakrahës me perimetër 30 cm dhe bazë 8 cm.


118.	 Cila shkronjë paraqet figurë simetrike qendrore?
a) Z		b) A		  c) E	

119.	 Cili prej numrave: 66 ; 67 ; 68 ; 69 është figurë simetrike? ___________. 

120.	 Cila shkronjë paraqet figurë simetrike boshtore?
a) N		b) Y		  c) S	
121.	 Cila shkronjë ka dy boshte të simetrisë?
 a) M		b) E		  c) H	

122.	Cila shkronjë paraqet figurë simetrike qendrore dhe boshtore?
a) X		b) D		  c) A	

123.	Sa boshte të simetrisë ka katrori? __________________.

124.	Sa boshte të simetrisë ka këndi? __________________.

125.	Sa boshte të simetrisë ka rrethi? __________________.

126.	Tregoi pjesët e thyesës! _____________, _______________, _________________.

127.	Çka tregon emëruesi i një thyese?

128.	 Prej 30 nxënësve në një klasë 18 janë të shkëlqyeshëm. 
       	 Paraqite me thyes numrin e nxënësve të shkëlqyeshëm.


129.	 Gjeje x në barazimin  . 		x =_____.

130.	 Gjeje x  në barazimin:   .		x =_____.

131.	Gjatë zgjerimit të  thyesës    me 8 fitohet thyesa _______.
132.	Gjatë thjeshtimit të  thyesës    fitohet thyesa _______.

133.	Gjatë thjeshtimit të  thyesës    fitohet thyesa _______.

134.	Thyesa  si thyes dhjetore shënohet:

a)  			b)  		  c)  	
135.	 Ndërmjet cilave numra  gjendet thyesa   në boshtin numerik?
        	Ndërmjet ____ dhe ____.

136.	 Ndërmjet cilave numra natyror gjendet thyesa   në boshtin numerik?
         	Ndërmjet _____ dhe ____.
137.	 Çfarë pjese paraqet  75 cm prej 1 m. ___________.

138.	 Në një pemishte ka 60 lule të bardha, 90 të kuqe dhe 30 të verdha. 
       	Cila pjesë e luleve kanë qenë të verdha? 


139.	 Një rezervuar e mbushin tre gypa. Njëri gyp e mbushë rezervuarin për 2 orë, 
       	i dyti për 3 orë, kurse i treti për 6 orë. Çfarë pjese të rezervuarit do ta mbushin 
       	të tre gypat sëbashku për 1 orë?


140.	 Si shënohet në përqindje numri dhjetor 0,3 ?  __________. 

141.	 Përqindja 160% si numër dhjetor shënohet:
a) 1,6		b) 16		c) 0,16

142.	 Përqindja  5 % si numër dhjetor shënohet __________.

143.	 Përqindja 8,5% si numër dhjetor shënohet __________.

144.	 Thyesën    paraqite në përqindje. ___________.

145.	 Thyesën    paraqite në përqindje. ___________.

146.	Zgjidhja e barazimit  4 : x = 0,5
a) x = 0,8		b) x = 8	c) x = 80


147.	 Zgjidhja e barazimit  2,8 : x = 0,02
a) x = 0,056		b) x = 14	c) x = 140

148.	 Vlera e shprehjes     është _________.

149.	 Vlera e shprehjes     është _________.

150.	 Thyesën   shndërroni në numër dhjetor dhe pastaj rrumbullakoni 
       	me saktësi 0,01.     ___________________.


Përgjigjet:
1)	Tabelare, përshkruese, diagram i Venit.  2)  22,24,26,28,30  3)  Bashkësitë që kanë numër të barabart  të elementeve.  4)  b  5)  0  6)  4  7)  pafund  8) Paraqet bashkësi elementet e së cilës i takojnë të dy bashkësive. 9)  Paraqet bashkësi elementet e së cilës i takojnë bashkësisë së parë, por nuk i takojnë bashkësisë së dytë.  10) A  11) Ø  12) {4; 6; 8}  13)  A={2 ; 4 ; 6 ; 7 ; 9 },   B={4 ; 8 ; 9 ; 10 }    14)  B  15)  Disjunkte  16)  Elementi i parë është a, ndërsa elementi i dytë  është b.  17)  Përbëhet prej çifteve të renditura ku elementi i parë i takon bashkësisë S, ndërsa  elementi i dytë i takon bashkësisë T.  18)  Me notë 3 janë 9 nxënës, me notë 4 janë 11 nxënës dhe me notë 5 janë 8 nxënës. 19)  b  20)  a  21)  c  22)  30  23)  80  24)  10  25)  40  26)  60  27)  50  28)  Merita 400 denarë, Vlora 500 denarë  29)  50  30)  20  31)  10  32)  60  33)  30  34)  70  35)  0  36)  27  37)  11  38)  30  39)  8  40)  48  41)  32  42)  4  43)  2  44)  3  45)  7  46)  90  47)  810  48)  10  49)  11  50)  400  51)  25  52)  100  53)  b  54)  c  55)  a  56)  b  57)  c  58)  b  59)  c  60)  b  61)  a  62)  Numrat që kanë 2 pjesëtues  63)  Numrat që kanë më shumë se 2 pjesëtues  64)  30= 23∙5  65)  42=23∙7  66)  12  67)  15  68)  30  69)  60  70)  c  71)  1,2,3,6,9,18  72)  1,2,3,5,6,10,15,30  73)  15  74)  11  75)  25  76)  188  77)  120  78)  39,37,44  79)  8 kuti  80)  24 buqeta  81)  katror me brinjë 8 cm dhe gjithësejt janë 30 katrorë të tillë  82)  pas 90 sekondave  83)  Nëse shtrihen në drejtëzën e njejtë  84)  priten  85)  nëse nuk kanë pika të përbashkëta  86)  c  87)  b  88) a  89)  c  90)  18 o  dhe 72 o  91) c  92)  45 o dhe 135 o  93)  Krahët e këndit  94)  kolineare  95)  120 o  96)  Korda e rrethit është segment që bashkon dy pika të vijës rrethore  97)  b  98)  c  99)  6 segmente  100)  Rrezja e rrethit është segment që bashkon qendrën e rrethi me një pikë të vijës rrethore.  101)  Sekanta e rrethit është drejtëz që e pret rrethin në dy pika  102)  a  103)  b  104)  a  105)   perimetrin e vijës së thyer  106)  takohen prej brenda  107)  a  108)  Diagonale e shumëkëndëshit është segment që bashkon dy kulme të përballta (jo fqinjë) 109)  Trekëndësh barakrahës kënddrejt  110)  këndi krahët e të cilit shtrihen në një drejtëz  111)  36 o dhe 144 o  112)  30 o , 30 o , 150 o , 150 o  113)  këndi kulmi i të cilit gjendet në qendrën e rrethit  114)  8 drejtëza  115)  drjtëz që e përgjysmon  segmentin dhe është normal me të  116)  35 diagonale  117)  11 cm  118)  a  119)  69  120)  b  121)  c  122)  a  123)  4  124)  1   125)  pafund  126)  numeruesi, emëruesi, vija thyesore  127)  emëruesi tregon se tërësia në sa pjesë të barabarta është ndarë  128)     129)  27  130)  7  131)     132)     133)     134)  c  135)  0 dhe 1  136)  2 dhe 3  137)     138)     139)  tërë rezervuarin  140)  30%  141)  a  142)  0,05  143)  0,085  144)  80%  145)  75%  146)  b  147)  c  148)  0,23  149)  4,95  150)  1,17



   HISTORI  KLASA E 5

1.Politeizmi është besimi:
a. në një zot     		b. në shumë zotëra          		c. Kafshë

2.Piramidat janë:
     	a. Tempulli i Budizmit  	b. Tempulli i grekëve të lashtë 	c. Varrezat e faraonëve në Egjipt

3.Athina përjetoi zhvillimi më të madh në kohën e:
a. Aristotelit			b. Saokratit 				c. Perikleut
4.Lojrat e para olimpike u mbajtën 
a. 776 p.e.s			b. 753 p.e.s				c. 323 p.e.s
5.Në epopejën e Iliadës rrëfehet për 
a. Luftën e Trojës		b. Avanturat e Odiseut		c. Luftën Peleponeze
6.Perënditë helene jetonin në:
a. Atik				b. Malin Olimp			c. Malin Vezuf
7.Qyeti i Romës sipas legjendës është formuar: 
a. 313 p.e.s			b. 776 p.e.s				c. 753 p.e.s
8.Kryengritja e Spartakut filloi në vitin :
a. 74-71 p.e.s			b.13.VI-323 p.e.s			c. 443 p.e.s
9.Pellazgët ishin paraardhës
a. Romakëve			b. Helenëve				c. Ilirëve
10.Mbretërinë e Ardianëve e themeloi:
a. Agroni			b. Teuta				c. Dimitar Fari
11.Lufta e dytë Iliro Romake filloi:
a. 219-218 p.e.s		b. 231-167 p.e.s			c. 443-429 p.e.s
12.Fisi Ilir që luajti rol të madh kundër pushtimit romak ishin:
a. Dalmatët			b. Dardanët 				c. Ardianët
13.Dalmatët jetonin në brigjet e detit:
a. Detit Adriatik		b. Detit Jon				c. Detit Egjej
14.Besimi në Zot folloi të përhapet në shekullin:
a. I p.e.s			b. II p.e.s				c. III p.e.s
15.Kryengrutja e madhe ilire filloi në vitin: 
a. 167 p.e.s			b. 6-9					c. 74-71 p.e.s          
16. Perëndija supreme tek helenët ishte : 
a. Jupiteri   			b. Venera   				c. Zeusi
17. Shtetin e lashtë maqedonas e formoi : 
a. Aleksandri i II  		b. Aleksandri III    			c. Perdika
18. Krishtenizmi si religjion I barabaryt me shtetin Romak u shpall në vitin  
a. 323    			b. 753    				c. 313
19. Aleksandri i III  pushtoi Egjiptin në  vitin:
a. 333 p.es  			b.316 p.es  				c.332 p.es
20. Kush shkrimin fonetik :
a.Egjiptasit  			b.greket   				c. fenikasit
21. Egjiptasit kohën e llogaritshin  sipas :
a. Olimpiadës së parë  	b. krijuesit të bot			c. sundimtari  faraon 
22.Fisi ilir dardan shtriheshin :
a. Dalmaci  			b. Istër  				c. Kosovë
23. Beteja e Aleksandrit të madh IS u zhvillua  :
a. 334 p.e.s 			b. 331 p.e.s  				c. 333 p.e.s
24.Armata profesionale romake ishte :
a. Flagat maqedonase  	b. Garda mbretërore			c. legjione
25. Perëndesha e bukurisë tek romakët ishte :
a. Junona  			b. Lada  				c. Venera                             
           II
26.Svingat ishin skulptura me fytyrë të Faraonit dhe trup të luanit:		PO    JO       
27.Romën sipas historisë e themeluan vëllezërit Romuli dhe Remi në vitin 753 p.e.s	PO    JO  

28.Filozofët e lashtë Helen ishin:Sokrati, Platoni, Aristoteli			       	PO    JO       
29.Shtetin e lashtë maqedonas e themeloi Filipi I dytë në shekullin VIII p.e.s	PO    JO       
30.Krishtenizmin si religjion të barabartë e shpalli perandori romak Konstantini në vitin 313	PO    JO       
31.Njerëzit në parahistori besonin në forca të ndryshme mbinatyrore		      	PO    JO       
32.Poliset në Helad ishin tempujt ku jetonin perëndit helene				         	PO    JO       
33.Fiset më të lashta helene ishin :Ahajët, Jonët, Dorët, Eolët etj.			        	PO    JO       
34.Burimet e shkruara janë: legjendat, përrallat, mitet etj.				        	PO    JO       
35. Mbretërija e parë ilire ishte Mbretërija e Enklejëve në shekullin V p.e.s		        	PO    JO       
36.Romakët, Ilirët i pushtuan gjatë sundimit të mbretit Agron:			         	PO    JO       
37.Fisi më i madh ilir ishin Dardanët							         	PO    JO       
38.Steti i Ardianëve kundër Romakëve luftuan plot 60 vjet				         	PO    JO       
39.Armatën profesionale romake Legjionët e komandonin dy konzuj		           	PO    JO       
40.Banorët më të hershëm të Ballkanit ishin Pelazgët.				        	PO    JO       
41.Gazetat, revistat, romanet  ishin mbetja  matriale.  				       	PO    JO       
42.Higjri në vitin 622 ishte ikja e Muhamedit prej Mekes në  Medinë   		          	PO    JO       
43. Koha e gurit ndahet në kohen e vjetër të gurit, koha e re e gurit  		         	PO    JO       
44. Hirogrifet ishin shkrimi lashtë grek   						        	PO    JO       
45. Spartën e udhëheqnin dy mbretëra :  						        	PO    JO       
46. Banorët më të hershëm të Balkanit ishin  Pellazgët : 				         	PO    JO       
47. Agroni ishte mbret i Ardijanëve : 						          	PO    JO       
48.Mbret i parë i Ilirëve  ishte mbretëresh Teuta   					         	PO    JO       
49. Fenerii detit është ndërtuar në qytetin e Aleksandrit:   				         	PO    JO       
50. Njerëzit në parahistori besonin në forcat e ndryshme mbinatyrore: 		           	PO    JO       
                               III
51.Nga rrjedh emri histori?
52.Cilat janë burimet historike?
53.Në cilat periudha ndahet parahistoria?
54.Cka është monoteizmi?
55.Cka është ateizmi?
56.Si ndaheshte popullsija në Spartë?
57.Si ndahështe popullsija në Athinë?
58.Kur vdiq Aleksandri i III i Maqedonisë?
59.Ku janë paraqitë porosite mësimit krishter?
60.Cilët ishin fiset më të hershme ilire?
61.Cili fis ilir i dha emrin e vet shqiptarëve?.
62.Kur filloi Lufta e dytë iliro-romake?
63.Cili ishte fisi më i madh ilir?
64.Pas vdekjes së Agronit kush e zëvendësoi atë?
65.Kush e themeloi shtetin e Romës sipas historisë?
66.Çka ishin poliset në Heladë ?
67. Kush e krijoi dinastine parë mbretërore tek Ilirët? 
68. Kur u ndërtua muri i madh Kinez? 
69. Kur Athina perjetoi zhvillimin më të madh? 
70. Si ndaheshin shfaqiet teatrale ? 
71. Si quhej kultura që është  krijuar në teritoret e pushtuara  të Aleksandrit të III të Maqedonisë? 
72.Cili ishte gojatori dhe shkrimtari më i njohur Romak ?
73. Si quhet amfiteatrimë i madh që gjendet në Romë? 
74. Cilat janë qytete më të njohura në Maqedoni gjat sundimit Romak?
75.Cilët ishin tempujt  më të njohur romak?


PËRGJIGJET:
1. b;   2. c;	3. c; 4. a; 5. a; 6. b;  7. b; 8. a;  9. c; 10. a; 11. a; 12. c; 13. a; 14. b; 15. b; 16. c; 17. c; 18. c; 19.c; 20. c; 21. c; 22. c; 23. c; 24. c; 25. po; 26. Jo;  27. Po;  28. Jo; 29. Po;  30. Po;  31. Jo;  32. Po;  33.Jo;  34. Po;  35. Jo;  36. Po;   37. Po;  38. Po;   39. Po;   40. Po;   41. Jo; 42. Po;  43. Po;   44. Jo; 45. Po;   46. Po;   47. Po;  48.Jo; 49. Po;  50. Po;  

Emri Histori rrjedh nga fjala greke që don të thotë gjurmim, hulumtim.
Burimet historike janë: material, gojore dhe të shkruara.
Në kohën e vjetër, mesjetë, koha e re.
Besimi në një zot.
Mohimi i  çfarëdo perëndije.
Spartiatët- ushtarë, hellotët- skllevër shtetëror, dhe perikët- fshatarë të lirë rrjetar
Qytetarë të lirë, Domosët fshatarë të lirë dhe Skllevërit 
13 qershor 323 p.e.s
Në librin e shenjtë Bibla
Enklejët, taulantët, ardijanët,dardanët, albanët, istrianët etj.
Albanët të cilët kishin si kryeqendër Albanopolin.
219-228 p.e.s
Dardanët në Ballkanin Qëndror.
Mbretëresha Teuta.
Etrurët në shekullin VIII p.e.s
Qytet-shtete , Sparta Athina
Enklejet
sh III p.e.s.
Në kohën e Perikleut 443-429 p.e.s
Tragjedi, komedi
Helene
Ciceroni
Kolesiumi -50 000 shikues
Shkupi,Stobi-Heraklea
Jupiteri- Pantenoni


GJEOGRAFI KLASA E 5

1.	Prej nga rrjedhe fjala gjeografi ?  
2.	Çka studjon gjeografia?
3.	Çfarë forme ka toka? 
4.	Sa është siperfaqa e tokës ?
5.	Numroni kontinentet sipas madhësisë?
6.	Numroni oqeanet ?
7.	Çka quajmë gjithësi ? 
8.	Çështë galaktika?
9.	Çështë hëna?
10.	Sa lëvizje bën toka? 
11.	Pse nuk e hetojmë rrotacionin e tokës?
12.	Cilat janë pasojat nga rrotacioni i tokës?
13.	Çështë ekuatori? 
14.	Çjanë meridianet? 
15.	Si  quhet pozita e tokës kur është më larg diellit?
16.	Sa breze të ngrohtësisë dallohen në tokë?
17.	Si ndahen hartat sipas shkallës?     
18.	Çështë busulla?
19.	Si mundemi të orientoheni  në  male?
20.	Numëroni planetet?
21.	Çka quajmë reliev?
22.	Çjanë malet?
23.	Si ndahen malet sipas formimit?
24.	Çjanë vullkanet?
25.	Çjanë tërmetet?
26.	Çjanë batica dhe zbatica?
27.	Çjanc rrymat detare?
28.	Çka dallojmë tek lumenjtë?
29.	Çjanë liqenet?
30.	Si ndahen liqenet natyrore?
31.	Cili është liqeni më i thellë në botë?
32.	Numëroni faktorët klimatik?
33.	Si ndahet atmosfera?
34.	Çka quajmë erë?
35.	Çështë bryma?

PËRGJIGJE

1.	Fjala gjeografi rrjedhe nga fjala e vjeter greke GEO-Toke dhe GRAFIEN pershkrim dmth.PERSHKRIMI I TOKES.
2.	Gjeografia eshte shkence qe studjon te gjitha format e Tokes: relievin, klimen, ujrat, boten bimore dhe shtazore.
3.	Toka ka formen e rrumbullaket ne pole e shtypur ne ekuator e zgjeruar dmth.elipsoide.
4.	Siperfaqa e Tokes eshte 510 milion km2.
5.	Ne s. e Tokes ka 7 kontinente:Azia, Afrika, Amerika veriore, Amerika jugore, Antarktiku, Evropa, Australia dhe Oqeania.
6.	Ekzistojne 4 Oqeane:Oqeani i Qete, Oqeani Atlantik, Oqeani Indian,Oqeani i ngrire i veriut.
7.	Kupa gjysmesferike qe e shohim mbi ne e mbushur me yje dhe trupa tjere qiellor quhet GJITHESI ose KOZMOS.
8.	Eshte system yjor i perber prej 200 deri300 miliarde yjeve.
9.	Hena eshte   trup i erret qiellor dhe satelit natyror i Tokes.
10.	Toka bene dy levizje 1. Rrethe boshtit te vete te paramenduar dhe nje rrethe Diellit.
11.	Sepse te gjitha sendet ne Toke rrotullohen rrethe boshtit te paramenduar prej perendimit kah lindja .
12.	Pasojat nga rotacioni i Tokes jane nderrimi i dites dhe nates.
13.	Ekuatori eshte paralelja fillestare dhe shenohet me 0°
14.	Meridianet jane vija ne forme te gjismerrethit qe I lidhin polin veror dhe ate   jugor.
15.	Kjo pozite quhet APHEL dhe eshte e larguar 152 mil.km.
16.	Ne Toke dallohen pese breze te ngrohtesise:nje i ngrohte ,dy te mesem ,dhe dy te ftohte .
17.	Hartat sipas shkalles ndahen ne: plane, harta topografike   harta gjeografike.      
18.	Eshte instrument ne forme te ores dhe sherben per tu orientuar ne hapesire.
19.	Ne male mundemi te orientohemi per mes yllit polar, myshqeve,dhe rratheve te drunjve te prere.
20.	Merkuri,Venera, Toka, Marsi, Jupiteri, Saturni, Urani, Neptuni, 
21.	Pamja  e jashtme e siperfaqes se Tokes quhet  reliev.
22.	Malet jane te gjitha ato vende ne siperfaqene Tokes qe kane mbi 500 m. lartesi mbi  detare.
23.	Malet sipas formimit ndahen ne male te vjetra mollake, dhe ne male te reja vargore.
24.	Vullkanet jane ato vende ne siperfaqen e Tokes nga brendia dalin gazet e nxehta,avull tym pluhur,shkembije dhe   llave.
25.	Jane dridhjke te befasishme dhe te papritura te kores se Tokes.
26.	Batica eshte ngritja e ujit te detit kurse Zbatica eshte ulja e nivelit te ujit te detit.
27.	Rrymat detare jane levizjet horizontale te ujit te detrave dhe oqeaneve.
28.	Te lumejt dallojm: burimin e vet,rrjedhjen e lumit,shtratin e lumit,luginen ,dhe derdhjen e lumit.
29.	Liqenet jane  thellime te mbushura me uje ne siperfaqen e Tokes
30.	Liqenet natyrore ndahen ne l.te fushgropave ose( tektonike), te akullnajave, krastike, vullkanike dhe lumore.
31.	Liqeni me i thelle ne bote eshte i Bajkallit ne Rusi 1741 m. thellesi.
32.	Si faktore klimatike jane: gjersia gjeografike, relieve, afersia e ujrave, lartesia e maleve dhe bota bimore .
33.	Atmosfera ndahet ne keto shtresa ose sfera: troposfere, stratosfere, jonosfere dhe egzosfere.
34.	Levizja horizontale e ajrit quhet ere.
35.	Formohet gjat neteve te ftohta dhe te kthjellta, kur temperat ne Toke jane me   te vogla se 0°C 


BIOLOGJI KLASA E 5

1.	Me cilin organ bima e prodhon ushqimin dhe si quhet procesi? 
2.	Trego çka thithë bima nga ajri për të prodhuar ushqim? 
3.	Pse lëvizin shtazët? 
4.	Mënyrat e lëvizjes të shtazët janë: 
5.	Me çka marrin frymë insektet?
6.	Me çka marrin frymë bimët? 
7.	Në çka zbërthehet ushqimi gjatë frymëmarrjes? 
8.	Numro pjesët themelore të qelizës bimore ? 
9.	Cilët janë përbërësit kryesor të ushqimit?
10.	Si quhen organizmat që marrin ushqimin e gatshëm ?
11.	Sipas të ushqyerit shtazët i ndajmë në tre grupe ato janë:
12.	Si quhen organet me të cilat organizmi i pranon ngacmimet ?
13.	Çka quajmë tajitje ?
14.	Bimët për frymëmarje:   a. Marin oksigjen  lirojnë dioksidkarboni           
					  b. Marin dioksidkarboni lirojnë oksigjen
15.	Si quhen vrimat në gjeth me të cilat mer frymë bima? 
16.	Shkenca që i studion shtazët quhet____________. 
17.	Numro proceset jetësore te organizmat e gjallë:                          
18.	Mbështjellësi qelizor quhet_______________, ndërsa organeli qëndror që dirigjon me punën e     
       organeleve tjera quhet__________________.
19.	 Qelizën nuk mund ta shohim me sy por me  ___________________, i pari qelizat 
        i vërejti_____________________________ .
20.	 Të arriturat shkencore nga biologjia  aplikohen në:__________________________________	
21.	Numro pesë mbretëritë e botës së gjallë: _________________________________________	 
22.	Numroi dy veçoritë e përbashkëta të organizmave të gjallë:
23.	Organizma shumëqelizor i quajmë ato organizma: __________________________________
24.	Biologjia  është shkencë __________________, ajo studijon ___________________  
25.	Çka janë mikroorganizmat ? 
26.	Shkenca që i studjon bimët quhet _______________.
27.	Organizma njëqelizor quhen ato organizma _______________________ 
28.	Si quhen kokrrizat e gjelbra te qeliza bimore dhe ç,detyrë kanë ? 
29.	Qelizat bimore dallohen nga qelizat shtazore sepse _________________________________ 
30.	Çështë zinxhiri ushqimor ? 
31.	Çka ndodhë nëse qelizës ja hjekim bërthamën ? 
32.	Trego disa qeliza që i shohim me sy? 
33.	Organizmat e gjalla nga mjedisi jetësor marin materiet që i nevoiten dhe i hudhin ato të  
       panevojshme këtë dukuri e quajmë ?
34.	Në cilin nivel të ushqyerit vendosim prodhuesit? 
35.	Cilat organizma janë të fundit sa i takon të ushqyerit në natyrë? 
36.	Ç'është  ushqimi e çështë të ushqyerit ? 
37.	Çka ndodhë me  materjet ushqyese në  lukth dhe zorrë ? 
38.	Pse i quajm organizma autotrof dhe çka do me thënë  fjala autotrof? 
39.	Organizmave të gjalla ushqimi ju nevoitet për________________________________________.
40.	Albuminet në vete përmbajnë: 
	 a. Energji                b. materia ndërtimore  c. materie rezervë    d. materie shëruese
41.	 Çka duhet të përmban ushqimi që e konsumojmë: 
	a. Albumine me pak yndyrë dhe sheqer       b. shumë yndyrë dhe sheqer
	c. pa albumine, yndyrë dhe sheqer 	        d. vetëm sheqer pa albumine
42.	 Procesi me të cilin bimët prodhojn ushqimin quhet_______________________.
43.	 Si  quhet mbështjellësi ajror i tokës?
44.	Ajri përmban këto gazra:____________________________________________  ___________
45.	Gjitarët e ujit balena, delfini, foka marin frymë me: 
       a. Mushkri	            b. Verëza    		c. stome	           d. trake
46.	Gjatë procesit të frymëmarrjes lirohen:
		a. Dioksid karboni      b. energjia    	c. uji
47.	 Çka ndodhë me gjakun në veshkë: 
	a. Pasurohet me oksigjen   b. pastrohet nga materiet helmuese    c. lëshon materiet e pa tretshme
48.	Sheqernat organizmit u japin:  a. Material ndërtimor       b. Energji 
						c. materie shëruese           d. materie rezervë
49.	Për ta kryer fotosintezën bimës i nevoiten këto materie:
	a. Uji me kripra minerale  b. Drita diellore   c. dioksid karboni               d. klorofili 
50.	 Ushqimi që përmban sheqer, vitamine dhe minerale janë:           
            a. Grosha, bizelia orizi dhe patatet         b.specat, molla, domatet, karota, limoni.
	     c. mishi i pulës, vezët, mishi mi viçit    d. ushqimi i konzervuar.
51.	Cilat janë mënyrat themelore të ushqyerit?
52.	Si quhet bashkimi i dy qelizave gjinore?  
53.	Ku gjindet shqisa e prekjeste njeriu, te insektet dhe te peshqit? 
54.	Organizmat shtazore ushqehen: 
	 a  Vetë e prodhojnë ushqimin.   b. edhe vetë edhe të gatshëm
        c. Me ushqim të gatshëm           d. as vetë as të gatshëm
55.	Si e  di peshkaqeni se në afërsi të tijë noton shtazë e lënduar?

PËRGJIGJE

1.	Me gjeth - fotosinteza  
2.	Dioksidi i karbonit  
3.	Për të kërkuar ushqim, për të ikur nga armiku, për të ndërruar vendbanimin   
4.	 1. ecja, 2. zvarritja, 3. notimi, 4. fluturimi
5.	Me trake  sistem gypor  
6.	Me stome - gojëza  
7.	Në ujë, dioksid karboni dhe energji  
8.	Membrana, citoplazma, bërthama, plastidet  
9.	Sheqerërat, albuminet-proteinet, vitaminet   
10.	Organizma heterotrofë  
11.	 1. Barngrënës 2. Mishngrënës 3 . Gjithçkangrënës
12.	 Shqisa
13.	  Mënjanimi ( largimi ) i materieve helmuese t; panevojshme nga organizmi.
14.	 a ( Marin oksigjen lirojnë dioksidkarboni)
15.	 Stome ( gojëza )
16.	 Zoologji
17.	 Të ushqyerit, frymëmarja, tajitja , ndijshmëria , zhvillimi , shumimi,
18.	 membrana , Bërthama
19.	Mikroskop , Robert Huk 
20.	Mjekësi, farmaci, bujqësi ,industrin e ushqimit 
21.	Mbretëria e baktereve, parashtazorëve dhe algave, këpurdhave, e bimëve dhe shtazëve 
22.	 Ndërtimi qelizor dhe Proceset jetësore
23.	 Që janë të ndërtuara prej më shumë qelizave
24.	 Natyrore, organizmat e gjalla
25.	 Organizma të vegjël që i shohim vetëm me mikroskop
26.	  Botanika
27.	 Të ndërtuara vetëm prej nji qelize
28.	 Plastide  Klorofil  Prodhojn ushqim
29.	 qelizat bimore kan: Plastide (klorofil), kan paret ose mur qelizor dhe vakuole të mëdha
30.	 Lidhshmëria e organizmave sipas të ushqyerit quhet zinxhir ushqimor
31.	 Qeliza vdes
32.	 Qelizat e portokallit,  shegës,  veza e pulës etj.
33.	Shkëmbim të materieve 
34.	 Në nivelin e parë
35.	Shpërbërësi ose zbërthyesit 
36.	Materje e domosdoshme në jetë, futja e ushqimit në mbrendi të organizmit
37.	Ato treten ose zbërthehen përfundimisht që të mundë  të thithen nga gjaku
38.	 Sepse vet e prodhojn ushqimin dhe dmth. Auto = vet ; trofos = ushqim
39.	 a. Për ta ndërtuar organizmin  b. Për energji  c. Për ta mbrojtur nga sëmundjet
40.	 b Materje ndërtimore
41.	 a. Albumine me pak yndyrë dhe sheqer  
42.	 Fotosintezë
43.	 Atmosfera
44.	 Azot 78% , Oksigjen 21%  Dioksid karboni  0,03%
45.	 a. Mushkri
46.	 a. Dioksid karboni      b. energjia    c. uji 
47.	 b. pastrohet nga materiet helmuese
48.	 b. energji
49.	 a. Uji me kripra minerale  b. Drita diellore   c. dioksid karboni               d. klorofili
50.	 b.specat, molla, domatet, karota, limoni.
51.	 a. Shumimi gjinor dhe 2. shumimi jogjinor
52.	 Pllenim ose fekondim
53.	 Te njeriu  lëkura ; Te insektet  - antenat  dhe Te peshqit  vijat anësore
54.	 c. Me ushqim të gatshëm
55.	 Duke e ndjerë  erën e gjakut ( në disa kilometra largësi)



ARSIM MUZIKOR KLASA E 5

1.Çka përdor muzika për mjet të shprehjes së saj ?
2.Çka është shkalla themelore?
3.Cilat nota përbëjnë shkallë themelore?
4.Sa gradë i ka shkalla themelore?
5.Në mes të cilave grada gjenden gjysmë tonet?
6.Si emërtohen notat përveç emërtimit të solmizacionit?
7.Si quhet shkalla themelore do-mazhore ndryshe?
8.Çka quajmë interval?
9.Sa intervale gjithësejt janë?
10.Emërtoni intervalet me radhë?
11.Ç'farë vlerë të pushimeve kemi?
12.Ç'farë vlera të notave kemi?
13.Si ndahen instrumentet me të goditur?
14.Numëro disa instrumente me të goditur ritmike?
15.Numëro disa instrumente me të goditur melodike?
16.Çka është ligaturë?
17.Çka është korona?
18.Në cilin grup të instrumenteve merrpjesë violina?
19.Si quhen instrumentet tjera harkore?
2O.Ndërmjet cilave grada gjenden gjysmë tonet në shkallën a-mol?
21.Cilat janë shenjat e dinamikës?
22.Numëro instrumentet frymorë?
23.Si quhet ngritja graduale e zëritprej të lehtës kah e forta?
24.Si quhet zbritja graduale e zërit prej të fortës kah e lehta?
25.Cilat janë instrumentet frymorë të metalit?
26.Cilat instrumente përdoren për muzikën popullore shqipëtare?
27.Çka është tempo?
28.Sa lloje të tempove egzistojnë?
29.Emërto disa lloje të tempove të shpejta?
30.Ç'do të thotë fjala folklore?
31.Ç'është melograf?
32.Çështë motive?
33.Çështë fraza(2 taktëshe)?
34.Tregoni me çfarë ritme karakterizohet muzika jonë popullore?
35.Prej sa takteve mundet të përbëhet fjalia?
36.Numëroi taktet jo simetrike?
37.Prej sa fjalive përbëhet periudha?
38. Në ç'farë takti është ushtrimi:




39. Cakto intervalet:

40. Numëro disa kompozitorë të njohur?


	PËRGJIGJE

1.  Muzika si mjet të shprehjes përdor tingullin.
2.  Është renditja e notave prej notës DO deri te nota D02
3.  Do,Re,Mi,Fa,Sol,La,Si,Do
4.  Shkalla themelore ka 8 gradë
5.  Në mes të gradëve 3-4 dhe 7-8
6.  Notat emërtohen me shkronjat e alfabetit siç janë: C,D,E,F,G,A,HG
7.  Quhet C-dur
8.  lnterval quhet largësia ndërmejt dy notave
9.  Gjithësejt kemi 8 intervale     M\HTP>
10. Prima,sekonda,terca,kuarta,kuinta, seksta,septima dhe oktava
11. Pauzë e plotë, gjysëm,katërshe,tetëshe etj.
12. Notë të plotë,gjysëm,katërshe,tetëshe dhe gjashtëmbëdhjetshe
13. Në ritmike dhe melodike
14. Lodra e madhe, timpani,kastanjetat, tarabuka etj.
15.  Ksilofoni,metalofoni dhe vibrafoni
16. Ligatura është një shenjë e cila lidh dy nota dhe e zgjat vlerën e notave.
17. Është shenjë e cila zgjat notën sipas dëshirës së interpretuesit.
18. Violina ëhstë instrument me tela që i perket grupit harkor
19. Violina,viola,violoncello, kontrabasi.
20. Ndërmjet gradëve 2-3 dhe 5-6.
21. PP(pianopianissimo), P(piano), MP(mecopiano), F(forte), FF(fortefortissimo)
22. Fyelli, kavalli, klarineti, oboa, fagoti etj.
23. Kreshendo.
24. Dekreshendo.
25. Buria, tromboni,korna,tuba etj.
26. Çiftelia,sharkija.,lahuta,daullja,zurla,tupani,dah  irja etj.
27. Tempo është pulsimi i ndonjë kompozicioni.
28.  Tempo të shpejtë, të mesme dhe të ngadalshme
29. Allegro,vivace, presto.
30. Folkror do të thotë dituri(traditë) popullore.
31. Është personi që i notizon këngët e vjetra popullore.
32. Motivi pjesa më e vogël e kompozicionit muzikor i përbërë prej një takti.
33. Është një tërësi muzikore e përbërë prej dy takteve.
34. Me ritme të çrregullta ose josimetrike.
35. Fjalia mund të përbëht prej 4 ose 8 takteve.
36. 5/8,7/8,9/8
37. Prej 2 fjalive.




40.L.VBethoven,Moxart, Çajkovski etj.




ART FIGURATIV KLASA E 5

1.	Cilat janë degët e Artit Figurativ?

2.	Sa lloje të vijave ekzistojnë?

3.	Numëro disa lloje të teknikave dhe materialit vizatimor?

4.	Cili është mjeti kryesor potencues i pikturës?

5.	Cilat janë ngjyrat themelore?

6.	Cilën ngjyrë e fitojmë me përzierjen e ngjyrës së kuqe dhe të kaltër? 

            a) gjelbër,            b) vjollcë,      c) kafe

7.	Çka e dallon një vepër të skulpturës prej asaj të pikturës?

8.	Cilat punime i quajmë si vepra Kiç?

9.	Çka është Etnografija?

10.	Çka është Ndërtimi?

11.	Çka janë pllaketat?

12.	Artisti që merret me pikturë quhet _______

13.	Artisti që merret me skulpture quhet _______

14.	Artisti që merret me grafikë quhet______

15.	Artisti që merret me dizajn e quajmë _______

16.	Plotëso vendet e zbrazëta?

		E kuqe + _______ = portokalltë

		E verdhë + kaltër = ________

		_______ + e kaltërt = Vjollcë

17.	Linogdhendje është teknikë e:            a) pikturë,            b) dizajn,           c) grafikë

18.	Drugdhendje është teknikë e:            a) skulpturë,           b) grafikë           c) pikturë

19.	Tekstura ndahet në:

20.	Cilat janë ngjyrat e dorës së dytë (sekondare)?

21.	A mund të shihen ngjyrat në errësirë? A) PO ose B) JO



PËRGJIGJE

1.	Vizatimi, Piktura, Grafika, Skulptura, Dizajni dhe Arkitektura
2.	vija të hola, të trasha, të drejta dhe të lakuara, të ndërprera dhe të pa   
       ndërprera, të  thyera dhe valëzuese etj.
3.	vizatim me laps, me thëngjill, tush dhe percë, pastel i thatë dhe i yndyrshëm,  
        fllomaster etj.
4.	Ngjyra dhe sipërfaqja
5.	E kuqe, e verdhë dhe e kaltër
6.	b) vjollcë
7.	Sepse skulptura punohet në formë tredimensionale.
8.	Ata punime të cilat nuk kanë vlerë vizatimore dhe artistike
9.	Etnografija është shkencë e cila studion vetitë e artit popullor.
10.	Ndërtimi ose Arkitektura është disciplinë e artit e cila merret me ndërtime   
        hapsinore  për qëllim të caktuar dhe pamje estetike.
11.	Pllaketi është mjet informimi, dhe ata vendosen në vendbanime 
        ku mund ti shohin njerëzit.
12.	Piktor; 
13.	Skulptor
14.	Grafist
15.	Dizajner
16.	 verdhe, gjelber, kuqe
17.	c) grafike
18.	a) skulptur
19.	E vrazhdë dhe e lëmuar
20.	 Portokalle, gjelbert dhe vjollcë
21.	b) JO

ARSIM FIZIK KLASA E 5

ATLETIKË
1. Cili është efekti pozitiv i vrapimit në distanca të shkurtra? 
2. Në zhvillimin e cilit parametër ndikojnë vrapimet në distanca të mesme dhe të gjata?
3. Cilat janë pjesët përbërëse të vrapimit të shpejtësisë(!)?
4. Në mungesë të blloqeve të nisjes, çpërdoret për nisjen e startit të ulët?
5. Për çfarë mund të shërbejnë dy vijat paralele?
6. Cila disiplinë sportive rrit ndjenjën e refleksit dhe ritmit?
7. Në aspekt edukativ, si ndikon atletika në personalitetin e sportistit?
GJIMNASTIKË SPORTIVE                                        
8. Cilat janë llojet e kapërdimeve?
9. Çfarë elementi është vertikalja mbi duar?
10. Çështë ylli?
11. Numëroji llojet e kapërcimit mbi vegla!
12. Çështë trari?
13. Cilat janë dimensionet e trarit?
14. Cila disiplinë e gjimnastikës sportive është vetëm për femra?
15. Si zhvillohet ushtrimi në tra?
GJIMNASTIKA RITMIKE-SPORTIVE
16. Çfarë ushtrimesh bëhen në gjimnastikën ritmike-sportive?
17. Çështë karakteristike për gjimnastikën ritmike-sportive, vallëzimi apo lëvizjet akrobatike?
18. Çbëjnë gjimnastët me shirit?
19. Cilat janë elementet e luajtjes me rreth?
20. Çbëjnë gjimnastët me topin? 
HENDBOLL
21. Cilat janë format themelore të lojës së hendbollit?
22. Sipas pozitës së trupit, si ndahen pasimet?
23. Duke u bazuar në distancën nga ku bëhet goditje në portë, çfarë llojesh të goditjeve ka?
24. Sipas pozitës së topit dhe krahut, sa lloje të goditjeve ka?
25. Çfarë dimensionesh ka fusha e hendbollit?
26. Sa zgjat një lojë në hendboll?
27. Cila është përbërja e një ekipi të hendbollit?
28. Si është përbërja e ekipeve dhe lojtarëve në një lojë hendbolli?
29. Sa lojtarë dhe portierë rezervë duhet të ketë një ekip hendbolli?


	PËRGJIGJE

ATLETIKË
1. Vrapimet në distanca të shkurtra-sprint-ndihmojnë shumë në zhvillimin e shpejtësisë.                       
2. Vrapimet në distanca të mesme dhe të gjata ndikojnë në zhvillimin e qëndrueshmërisë.                    
3. Pjesët përbërëse të vrapimeve të shpejtësisë janë: starti (për shpejtimin e nisjes), 
     vrapimi i distancës dhe arritja. 
4. Zakonisht, në nisjen e ulët përdoren blloqet e nisjes, kurse për mungesë të tyre çelen gropëzat.
5. Në praktikë, për të mësuar nisjen e startit të ulët, mund të shërbejnë edhe dy vija paralele.                         
6. Me atletikë arrihet të fitohet ndjenja e refleksit dhe e ritmit. 
7. Atletika edukon gatishmërinë dhe luftën për fitore.                                                                                                                   
GJIMNASTIKË SPORTIVE                                        
8. Ka tri lloje të kapërdimeve;                                                                                                                
       	a) Kapërdimi para 
b) Kapërdimi prapa dhe
c) Kapërdimi fluturimthi                                                             
9. Vertikalja mbi duar është element statik i akrobatikës.                      
10. Rrotullimi anash, YLLI, është element dinamik, i cili ekzekutohet nga vendi në të majtë-të 
      djathtë dhe në të djathtë të majtë.                                                                                                               
11. Kërcimet mbi vegla janë:                                                                                                                             
a) Kërcim kaluçi me këmbë anash (hapur) dhe 
b) Kërcim kaluçi me këmbë të mbledhura.                                                                                                
12. Trung i gjatë e i gdhendur mirë, i vendosur mbi dy këmbëza horizontalisht me tokën, i cili shërben për ushtrime gjimnastikore.
13. Gjatësia: 5m; Lartësia: 120cm; Gjerësia: 10cm.                                                                                  
14. Trari. Kjo disiplinë është vetëm për femra. 
15. Ushtrimi duhet të zgjasë pa ndërprerje dhe me ritëm që zgjat prej 70 deri më 90 sekonda.                                                                                                                    
GJIMNASTIKA RITMIKE-SPORTIVE
16. Gjimnastët bëjnë ushtrime me muzikë duke përdorur rekuizita dore që janë në lëvizje të        vazhdueshme.                                                                                                                         
17. Kryhen vallëzime, e jo lëvizje akrobatike.                                                                                            
18. Gjimnastët me shirit bëjnë figura të ndryshme të përkulura në ajër dhe në dysheme.                         
19. Gjimnastët rreth vetes e rrotullojnë rrethin, e hedhin dhe e kapin sërish atë.                                                          20. Gjimnastët  e hedhin, e godasin, e rrokullisin dhe e kapin topin.                                                                      

HENDBOLL
21. Format themelore të lojës së hendbollit janë mbrojta dhe sulmi.                                                          
22. Sipas pozitës së trupit, pasimet i ndajmë në:                                                                                          
-pasime nga vendi                                                                                                                                     
-pasime në ecje-vrapim  dhe                                                                                                                          
-pasime me kërcim 
23. Ka tri lloje të goditjeve:
1. goditje në portë nga vendi 6,7,9m. 
2. goditje në lëvizje dhe 
3. goditje nga kërcimi 
24. Ka disa lloje të goditjeve: goditje në lartësi të supit, në lartësi të kokës, në lartësi mbi kokë, etj.                                                                                                                       25. Fusha e hendbollit është me dimensione (40-20) metra.  
26. Koha e zgjatjes e lojës: 2x30 minuta.                                                                                                        
27. Janë shtatë lojtarë.
28. Në lojë marrin pjesë 14 lojtarë, dy skuadra me nga 7 lojtarë, prej të cilëve njëri është portier.
29 Pesë lojtarë janë rezervë, prej të cilëve njëri është portier.

----------


## urtesia

PYETJE NGA GJUHA SHQIPE  klasa e 6

1.	Dokumentet e para te shkrimit të shqipes janë:
2.	Vepra e parë e plotë e shkruar në gjuhën shqipe është:
3.	Tregimi është:
4.	Cili komunikim është më i zhvilluar dhe i përsosur?
5.	Si ndryshojnë stili dhe përmbajtja e një porosie?
6.	Situatat e ndryshme të komunikimit kushtëzojnë mënyrat e ndryshme të të folurit ose të të shkruarit që quhen.?
7.	Autobiografia është :
8.	Biografia është:
9.	Ku përdoret regjistri i zakonshën?
10.	Si ndahen fjalët nga mënyra se si janë formuar?
11.	Çka formojnë tërsia e disa fjalive, qofshin të thjeshta apo të përbëra?
12.	Cilat janë këngët e kurbetit?
13.	Numëro fjalët që gjatë përdorimit e ndryshojnë formën?
14.	Çfarë funksioni kryejnë fjalët në fjali?
15.	Çkuptoni me fjalën ngushtim brenda një fjalije?
16.	Çkuptoni me fjalën zgjërim brenda një fjalije?
17.	Çështë fabula?
18.	Kur kemi shëndrrim pësor në fjali?
19.	Poezija patriotike i takon gjinisë lirike dhe ajo shpreh?
20.	Çka shpreh Zef  Sermbe  në poezinë  Vrull?
21.	Cila  figur stilistike është përdorur në poezinë Vrull të Zef Serembes dhe qfar arrihet me përdorimin e kësaj figure stilistike?
22.	Sipas llojit të kumtimit fjalitë mund të jenë:
23.	Kur vemë pikëpyetje dhe pikeçuditje në një fjali?
24.	Si formohen fjalët e prejardhura?
25.	Formo fjalë të përbëra me këto fjalë: mik, bukur, lule:
26.	Çjan homonimet? dhe trego një shembull:
27.	Si paraqet gjendjen e punëtorëve në poezinë Brenga  Koço Racini?
28.	Për vjershat socijale poetët inspirohen nga?
29.	Cështë strofa dhe trego llojet e saj?
30.	Sipas numrit të vargjeve që e përbëjnë strofën dallojmë?
31.	Çështë vargu?
32.	Cilat janë llojet e rimës?
33.	Çështë Vargu I lirë?
34.	Cilat janë fjali dëftore mohore?
35.	Cilat fjali janë nxitëse pohore?
36.	Si mund të ndahen fjalitë pyetëse?
37.	Çfarë funksioni mund të kryejne fjalët në fjali?
38.	Çjanë rrethanorët?
39.	Gjeni rrethanorët në fjalitë e mëposhtme dhe trego llojin e tyre:
           	Koncerti u mbajt para një jave
		Nga gëzimi nuk më flihej.
		Ne mësojmë për dituri
		Astriti punon me kujdes.
40.	Numëro disa gojëdhëna ?
41.	Si mund të jenë fjalitë pa folje?
42.	Si ndahen fjalitë njëkryegjumtyrëshe foljore?
43.	Fjalive pavetore u mungon tërsija kuptimore, folja apo kryefjla?
44.	Çështë novela?
45.	Çka na mëson fundi I novelës Për sa tokë ka njeriu?
46.	Nocioni I përbashkët I fjalëve: Shkup, Tiranë, Prishtinë është:
47.	Çështë apostrofi?
48.	Për ta dalluar më mirë gjininë e emrave mbështetemi:
49.	Çështë epiteti I emrit?
50.	Cilët janë përcaktuesit e emrit?
51.	Çështë alegoria?
52.	Çështë romani  ?
53.	Cila është tema në fragmentin Vuajtjet shpirtërore të Hajrisë?
54.	Shkallët  e mbiemrit janë:
55.	Hiperbolla është:
56.	Me figurën e Skënderbeut Naim Frashëri në poemën Historia e Skënderbeut cilat virtyte kryesore shqiptare i përmblodhi?
57.	Vepra e gjatë epiko  lirike e shkruar në vargje ku elementet e theshta lirike gërshetohen me rrëfime epike ku shprehet gjendja shpirtërore e poetit në atë moment quhet?
58.	Si formohet shkalla krahasore e ultësisë, e barazisë dhe ajo e sipërise e ndajfoljevë?
59.	Cfarë funksioni kryejnë peremrat ne fjali?
60.	Në cilat rasa përemrat kanë edhe trajtat e polta edhe trajtat e shkurtra?
61.	Çështë romani fantastiko  shkencor?
62.	Çka tregojnë përemrat  vetor të vetës se parë dhe të dytë(unë,  ti,- ne, ju)?
63.	Si përdoren përemrat pronor ?
64.	Cilët përemra të pacaktuar nuk lakohen?
65.	Përemri lidhor QË përdoret::
66.	Ky, kjo,, këta, këto, I këtillë,  I atillë, të këtillë, të këtilla . Janë përemra:
67.	Cështë kompozicioni I një vepre letrare ?
68.	Etapat e kompozicionit janë :
69.	Nga kush varet se cili zgjedhim do ti takojë një folje?
70.	Në gjuhën shqipe disa  folje nuk klasifikohen në asnjërin prej tri zgjedhimeve e ato formojnë
71.	Foljet në përgjithësi veprimin e shprehin:
72.	Në komedinë Vëllezëri dhe interes poeti tregon:
73.	Çështë komedina?
74.	Çështë reportazhi?
75.	Skenorafia ka për detyrë:
76.	Shqiptaret prejardhjen e kanë nga?
77.	Gjuha shqipe vjen nga:
78.	Ilirët kanë jatuar në brigjet:
79.	Funksionet e të folurit midis njerzve, me shkrim apo me gojë janë:
80.	Forma e parë e gjuhëes së folur është?
81.	Forma e dytë e komunikimit është?
82.	Funksionet e gjuhës janë:
83.	Mënyrat e të shprehuri me një fjalë quhen?
84.	Regjistrat e gjuhës mund të jenë?
85.	Njesia themelore e gjuhës  është?
86.	Fjalët qe paraqitën në forma të ndryshme quhen?
87.	Fjalët të cilat përdorën në formë të ngurosur quhen?
88.	Sipas mënyrës së përbërjes fjalët mund të janë:
89.	Kur përdorën në fjali, fjalët lidhen në grupe dhe ato janë?
90.	Fjalija që ka vetëm një folje dhe që lidhet me kryefjalën e saj ,formonë?
91.	Fjalija që ka dy a më shumë folje quhet :
92.	Tërsia e disa fjalive qofshin të thjeshta apo të përbëra formojnë:
93.	Komunikimi midis njerzve mund të realizohet:
94.	Numeroj organet e të të folurit:
95.	Sa fonema ka gjuha shqipe?
96.	Cështë rrokja?
97.	Si e dim se sa rrokje ka fjala?
98.	Ckuptojmë me fjalën intonacion?
99.	Shqiptimi I një rrokje me një gjatsi më të madhe se rrokjet e tjera quhet?
100.	Persëritja e theksave dhe e pushimeve sipas nje rregulli të caktuar quhet 
101.	Fonemat e bashkuara formojnë?
102.	Rrokjet e bashkuara formojnë?
103.	Fjalët e renditura njëra pas tjetrës formojnë?
104.	Fjalinë e karakterizojnë?
105.	Fjalët që ndryshojnë gjat përdorimit quhen?
106.	Fjalët që nuk e ndryshojnë formën e tyre gjatë  përdorimit quhen?
107.	Fjalët e ndryshueshme janë?
108.	Fjalet e pandryshueshme janë?
109.	Emrat kanë:
110.	Ku i përshtatët mbiemri emrit?
111.	Fjalët e prejardhura formohen me:
112.	Fjalët e përbëra formohen nga bashkimi i :
113.	Fjalët që kanë të njejtën përbërje fonetike, por që kanë kuptim të ndryshueshëm quhen?
114.	Cilat janë funksionet që kryen fjalët në fjali?
115.	Me pyetjet;pse?përse?për carsye? E gjejmë rrethanorin e:
116.	Ndajfoljet; bukur, mire, keq, shpejt, ngadal: shprehin rrethanorin e :
117.	Fjaletë :e mira/e keqja: obileri.Enë kuzhine.Kafe.Konfeksione te gatshme.Fotostudio, janë të dhana pa:
118.	Fjalitë pa folje sipas llojit të  kumtimit .mund të jenë?
119.	Fjalitë njëkryegjymtyrëshe foljore ndahen ne dy grupe dhe ato janë?
120.	Cilat janë mbaresat që merr emri në trajtën e shquar?
121.	Ku I përshtatet përemri pronorë emrit që e përcakton?
122.	Përemrat dëftor kane dy forma dhe ato janë?
123.	Shkallët ë mbiemrit janë:
124.	Shkalla krahasore ka katër forma dhe ato janë?
125.	Cili përemer i ka trajtat e shkurtra?
126.	(Mua)më+(ty)të+(ati ,asaj)i janë në trajten e :
127.	Sipas funksionit që kryejnë në pjesën e nënrenditur përemret lidhorë mund të përdornen si:
128.	Si përdoren përemrat pronor im.ime,yt jote.jonë ,juaj;?   
129.	Përemrat pyetës cili?dhe kush?, sipas funksionit që kryejnë ,I marrin këto forma të rasave
130.	Si shkruhet përemri pyetës C?
131.	Cilat përemra nuk ndryshojnë sipas numrit?
132.	Fjalët qe tregojnë një veprim a nje gjendje të një njeriu ,të një kafshë a të një gjëje quhet:
133.	Sa mënyra ka folja dhe cilat janë ato?
134.	Sipas temës dhe mbaresave që marrin fjalet klasifikohen në :
135.	.Ne zgjedhimin e parë hynë ato fjafë qe mbarojnë me temë  në :
136.	Në zgjedhimin e dytë hynë fjalët tema e të cilave mbaron me :
137.	Zgjedhimit të tretë i takojnë fjalët që mbarojnë me:
138.	Cilat folje nuk përfshihen në tri zgjedhimet?
139.	Cilat janë kohët të foljës?
140.	Mënyra dëftore I ka 8 forma kohësh ,cilat janë ato?
141.	Mënyra urdhërore përdoret vetëm në kohën e tashme ,në cilin numër dhe vetë?
142.	Cilat janë format e pashtjelluara të foljes?
143.	Fjalija që ka dy ose më shum folje në njërën nga mënyrat vetore është?
144.	Fjalia e përbërë ndahet në dy grupe dhe ato janë:
145.	.Llojet e fjalive të pëebëra me bashkërënditje janë:
146.	.Cilat janë fjalitë e nënrenditura?
147.	,Monologu I brenshëm është?
148.	Cështë tema?
149.	Cështë vargu?
150.	Çështë rima?

PERGJIGJIJE GJUHE SHQIPE klasa e VI

1.	Formula e pagëzimit -1462  Pal Engjëlli
Fjalorthi I Arnold fov Harfit -1496
Perikopeja e Ungjillit  shekulli XV  XVI
2.	Meshari, Gjon Buzuku  1555
3.	Vepër e vogël e epit në të cilën përshkruhet një ngjarje e vecantë ku marrin pjesë një numër I vogël personazhesh dhe ndodhish.
4.	Komunikimi me shkrim është më I zhvilluar dhe më I mërsosur.
5.	Ndryshojnë sipas mënyrës së komunikimit, qëllimit dhe pozitës së bashkëbiseduesëve.
6.	Regjistra të gjuhës.
7.	Krijim letraro  shkencor në të cilën autori përshkruan jetën e tij në të cilën ka punuar dhe jatuar.
8.	Krijim letraro  shkencor në të cilën në bazë të dokumenteve të bashkëkohësve janë dhënë të dhëna të jetës dhe punës së ndonjë personaliteti, për një popull për një periudhë të caktuar kohore.
9.	Në shumicën e situatave. P.sh. mësuesi gjatë mësimit, në gazeta e revista me një gjuhë letrare.
10.	Të thjeshta, jo të thjeshta  të prejardhura dhe të përbëra. 
11.	Ato formojnë tekstin dhe pse janë të pavarura, flasin për të njëjtën gjë dhe kanë një vazhdimësi.
12.	Janë këngë lirike në të cilat pasqyrohet gjendja dhe jeta e vështirë e kurbetçinjëve në dhe të huaj, dhembjen e ndarjes si dhe mallin për njeriun e dashur.
13.	Emrat, miemrat, përemrat, numrorët dhe foljet.
14.	edhe pse u takojnë klasave të ndryshme ato kryejnë funksione të njejta sintaksore në fjali.
15.	Me fjalën ngushtim brenda një fjalie kuptojmë heqjen e një apo më shumë fjalëve të një grupi emëror apo foljor.
16.	Fjala zgjerim brenda një fjalie është kur në të shtohen fjalë të tjera dhe kështu formohen grupe emërore apo foljore.
17.	Fabulat janë tregime të shkurta në të cilat kafshët dhe bimët luajnë rolin e personazheve që përmbajnë ndonjë mësim moral e didaktik.
18.	Kur brenda fjalisë bëhet kthim nga forma veprore në formen pësore . P.sh Donika reciton vjershën.   Vjersha u recitua nga Donika.
19.	Në këto poezi poeti shpreh dashurinë e zjarrtë që ushqen ndaj kombit atdheut e vendlindjes.
20.	Dhembjen dhe vuajtjen e tij shpirtërore si individ dhe si arbëresh për atëdheun e të parëvë dhe nga ana tjetër përpiqet ti zgjoj ato që flejnë.
21.	Në këte poezi është përdorur kontrasti ose antiteza ku vihen ballë për ballë dy gjëra të kundërta për të nxjerrë në pah një ide te caktuar, për të vlerësuar cilësinë positive dhe për të zhvlersuar atë që përfaqëson të keqën.
22.	Dëftore, pyetëse dëshirore dhe nxitëse.
23.	Kur theksojmë ndonjë ndjenjë të fuqishme emocionale.
24.	Me anë të parashtesave dhe të prapashtesave.
25.	Mikëpritje, bukurshkrim, luleborë.
26.	Homonimet janë fjalë që kanë të njejtën përbërjë fonetike (shkruhen dhe lexohen njësoj),por kanë kuptime te ndryshme, P.sh. gaz (gëzim ) dhe gaz (lëndë), ose bel (pjes e trupit), dhe bel (vegël).
27.	Ai paraqet gjendjen e mjerueshme të vështirë, të rëndë e të padurueshme të punëtorëvë nga shoqërija e pashpitrë dhe shqetësimin e tij për këtë gjendje të krijuar.
28.	Për vjershat socijalë poetët inspirohen nga pabarazia sociale midis njerëzve, nga mjerimi dhe padrejtësitë e ndryshme prej të cilave vuajnë të shtypurit.
29.	Strof quhet bashkimi I disa vargjeve të lidhura për nga ana kuptimre dhe shpesh me rimë ndërmjet tyre nga të cilat përbëhet një vjersh a një poem.
30.	Strofa dyshe, treshe, katërshe, (me katër vargje) tetëshe etj.
31.	njësia poetike që përbëhët prej një numri te caktuar rrokjesh dhe sipas numrit të tyre merr edhe emrin P.sh. Tetërrokshe 
32.	E puthur, e mbyllur, e kryqëzuar 
33.	Vargu I cili nuk ka numër të njëjtë rrokjesh brenda vargut as numër të barabart theksash e as rime. 
34.	Janë ato fjali ku veprimi nuk ndodh asnjëherë dhe shprehet mohimi.
35.	Ato fjali që shprehin vullnetin  e folsit në formë të urdhërit, të këshillës, të kërkesës a të lutjes dhe nga bshkëbisedusi kërkohet që ti zbatojë këto.
36.	Tërsore  ku mund të pergjigjemi me po ose jo dhe të Pjesshme atëhere kur pyetja lidhet me kryefjalën, kallëzuesin, kundrinorin apo rrethanorin.
37.	Fjalët ne fjali kryejnë funksionin e kryefjalës, kallëzuesorit (që është bërthamë e fjalisë) të kundrinorit e të rrëthanorit.
38.	Ato fjalë që tregojnë një rrethanë të zhvillimit, të veprimit
39.	Koncerti u mbajt para një jave -   kohe  
Nga gëzimi nuk me flihej -           shkaku
Ne mësojmë për dituri  -              qëllimi
Astriti punon me kujdes -             mënyre
40.	Gojdhëna e Kalasë së Shkodrës
Gojdhëna e Konstandinit dhe Dhoqinës
Gojdhëna e Gjergj Elez Alisë
Gojdhana e Urës së shejtë
41.	Me një përbërës të vetëm .(vetëm temën)
Me dy përbërës të vetëm. (temën dhe atë që thuhet për temën).
42.	Në fjali foljore vetore, në fjali foljore pavetore.
43.	Këtyre lloj fjalive i mungon kryefjala .Psh. Agon,bubellon,veson,erret,ka qetesi.
44.	Novela është lloj i ghinisë epike,vepër,e vogël e epit në të cilën përshkruhet një ngjarje e vecantë e jetës së njeriut ndërmjet tregimit e romanit.
45.	Kjo novelë na mëson se njeriu koprrac nuk ngopet asnjëherë.
46.	Nocioni i përbashkët i ketyre fjalëve është qytet.
47.	Apostrofi është figure letrare e cila ndikon për ta bërë sa më konkrete e të pranishme dikë që është  larg ose afër duke iu drejtuar me thirje një njeriu ose një sendi të personifikuar.
48.	Në mbaresat e tyre që janë 
        I dhe u të gjinisë mashkullore
        A te gjinisë  femrore
        T dhe të gjinisë asnjanëse
49.	Epiteti i emrit është mbiemri përcaktor i vendosur para ose pas emrit.P.sh. E gëzuara nënë.
50.	Përcaktuesit e emrit janë: mbiemri, përemri, një emër tjetër, numërori,format e pashtjelluara të foljes, pjesët e nënrenditura të fjalës.
51.	Aelogoria është ajo figure stilistike me anën e cilës theksohet një mendim që nuk eshte shprehur drejtëpërdrejt por në  mënyrë te tërthortë që duhet kuptuar mirë.
52.	Lloj i gjatë i gjinisë epike që jep një pasqyrim të thellë e të shumëllojshëm të jetës shoqërore me një numër të madh personazhesh dhe ndodhish,
53.	Tema është : fati I femrës shqiptare në përgjithësi si dhe vuajtja shpirtërore e saj kur e ndajnë nga i biri. 
54.	Pohore dhe 
-	Krahasore- të sipërisë
-	Të barazisë
-	Të ultësisë
-	Te pergjithsuar
-	Sipërore
55.	Figurë letrare që I zmadhon veprimet a sendet më shumë se sa janë të  vërteta duke përdorur krahasime për të përforcuar një mendim. 
56.	Trimërinë ,nderin,mirësinë dhe urtësinë. 
57.	Poemë
58.	Shkalla krahasore e ndajfoljeve formohet me të njejtat fjalë që formohen edhe shkallët e mbiemreve.
59.	Përemrat kryejnë po atë funksion që e kryejnë edhe emret si kryefjalë, kundrinor I drejtë dhe I zhdrejtë me dhe pa parafjalë si dhe rrethanor. 
60.	Përemrat në rasën dhanore dhe kallëzore kanë edhe trajtat e plota edhe trajtat e shkurta.
61.	Romani fantastiko  shkencor është ai krijim letrar epik në të cilin përshkruhen ngjarjet që na duken jo të besueshmë, jo të vërteta por që mund të realizohen në të ardhmen .
62.	Përemrat e vetës së parë dhe të dytë numrin njejës dhe shumës nuk zëvendësojnë emra por tregojnë folësin dhe bashkëbiseduesin. 
63.	Përemrat pronorë përdoren si përcaktues të një emri dhe më vete.
64.	Një, ndonjë, shumë,pak,tërë. 
65.	Në formë të ngurosur, fare nuk ndryshon formën sipas gjnisë,numrit dhe rasës .
66.	Përemra dëftorë që shërbejnë për të treguar sende a dukuri që ndodhin afër folësit. 
67.	Kompozicioni është ndërtim I brendshëm I një vepre letrare ku ngjarja në tekst  zhvillohet sipas një rendi të caktuar që përcaktohet nga synimi për ta zbuluar më mirë idenë e veprës. 
68.	Paraqitja e veprimit
-	Zhvillimi I veprimit 
-	Kulmi
-	Peripecia
-	Zgjidhja
69.	Se cilit zgjedhim do t`I takojë një folje varet nga trajtat përfaqësuese e cila përcaktohet sipas veprores së saj (foljes në mënyrën dëftore, koha e tashme, veta e parë në njejës. 
70.	Grup më vete dhe quhen folje të parregullta. 
71.	Ne dy forma-veprore
-	joveprore
72.	   Humbjen e disa traditave karakteristike të popullit tonë si mikpritjen dhe 
dashurinë vëllazërore familjare po në anën tjetër me personalitetin e Olimbisë , e cila me dashuri të sincert, bujari e pastërti morale e shpirtërore kujdeset për xhaxhanë, 
73.	 Eshtë lloj I gjinisë dramatike që përfshin vepra me subjekt gazmor ,të 
cilat godasin veset e sjelljet e këqija të njerëzve duke I vënë ato në lojë e duke I bërë qesharake.
74.	Reportazhi është një njoftim I shkurtër plot jetë për një ngjarje të vërtetë nga jeta e përditshme.
75.	Ta paraqes fotografinë besnike të ambientit në të cilin jetojnë personazhet dhe ku zhvillohet veprimi.                                           
76.	Ilirët
77.	Ilirishtja.
78.	Lindore të Adriatikut dhe të detit Jon.
79.	Porosia folësi, bashkëbiseduesi, gjuha e përdorur dhe konteksi
80.	Komunikimi me gojë
81.	Gjuha e shkruar.
82.	Funksioni shprehës, Funksion përshtypjeje, Funksion poetik.
83.	Regjistra të gjuhës apo stil funksional.
84.	Regjistri i thjeshte, regjistri familjar, regjistri i zakonshëm, regjistri liberal i ngritur ose i lartë
85.	Fjala
86.	Fjalë të ndryshueshme.
87.	Fjalë të pandryshueshme
88.	Të thjeshta jo të thjeshta, të prejardhura dhe të përbëra.
89.	Grupi emeror dhe grupi foljor. 
90.	Fjalinë e thjeshtë.
91.	Fjali e përbërë
92.	Tekstin.
93.	Me anën e të folurit dhe me anën e të shkruarit.
94.	Mushkërit, gabzheri, pejzat e zërit, laringu, qiellza, zgavra e gojës, gjuha dhëmbët dhe buzët.
95.	36 fonema.
96.	Tingujt që shqiptohen me një të hapur të gojës.
97.	Duke I numëruar zanoret.
98.	Me fjalën intonacion kuptojmë ngritjen dhe uljen e zërit si dhe pushimet a pauzat gjatë ligjërimit.
99.	Theks
100.	Ritëm
101.	Rrokje
102.	Fjalë
103.	Fjali
104.	Lidhja dhe rendi I fjalëve, theksat, ritmi dhe intonacioni.
105.	Fjalë të ndryshueshme.
106.	Fjalë të pandrysgueshme 
107.	Emrat, mbiemrat, përemrat, numërorët dhe foljet.
108.	Ndajfolja, parafjala, lidhëza pjesëza dhe pasthirrma.
109.	Gjini, numër, rasë dhe trajtë.
110.	Në gjini, në numër, ndërsa mbiemrat e ndryshueshëm në gjini dhe ne rasë.
111.	Parashtesa dhe prapashtesa.
112.	I dy rrënjëve.
113.	Homonime.
114.	Fjalët kryejnë funksionet e kryefjalës, të kallëzuesit, të kundrinës, të përcaktorit, të ndajshtimit dhe rrethanorit.
115.	Shkakut.
116.	Mënyrës.
117.	Folje	
118.	Dëftore, nxitëse, pyetëse dhe thirrmore.
119.	Fjali foljore vetore dhe fjali foljore pavetore.  
120.	 (i) dhe (u) për gjininë mashkullore (a) për gjininë femërore dhe (t) dhe (të) për gjininë asnjënëse.
121.	Në gjini numër dhe rasë.
122.	Për afër  ky, kjo, këta këto   Për larg -  ai, ajo, ata ato.
123.	.Shkalla pohore, krahasore dhe sipërore.
124.	Shkalla e sipërisë, e barazisë, e ultësisë, dhe e pëergjithësisë.
125.	Përemri vetor.
126.	Rasës dhanore.
127.	Kryefjale, kundrinë e drejtë, kundrinë e zhdrejtë pa parafjalë, kundrinë e zhdrejtë me parafjalë dhe si rrethanor.
128.	Gjithnjë përdoren pa nyje të përparme.
129.	Si kryefjalë, si përcaktor, si kundrinë e drejtë e drejë, si kundrinë e zhdrejtë me parafjalë dhe pa parafjalë dhe si rrethanor.
130.	Përemri pyetës ç? shkruhet gjithnjë me apostrof.
131.	Përemrat e pacaktuar.
132.	Folje.
133.	Folja ka 6 mënyra dhe ato janë : mënyra dëftore, mënyra lidhore, mënyra kushtore, mënyra deshirore, mënyra habitore dhe mënyra urdhërore.
134.	3 Zgjedhime
135.	Zanore, kurse si mbaresë të vetes së parë njëjës marrin (j)
136.	Me bashkëtingëllore në të tri vetat njëjësit pa mbaresë.
137.	Me zanore në të tri vetat e njëjsit nuk marrin mbaresë.
138.	 Foljet e parregullta.
139.	Etashmja e shkuara dhe e ardhmja.
140.	Koha e tashme, koha e pakryer, koha e kryer, koha më se e kryer, koha e kryer e tejshkuar,  koha e ardhme dhe  koha e ardhme e përparme.
141.	Në numrin njëjës dhe shumës në vetën e dytë.
142.	Pesorja , paskajorja dhe përcjellorja.
143.	E përbërë apo periudhë.
144.	Fjali e përbërë më bashkërenditje  dhe fjali e përbërë më nënrenditje.
145.	Fjalija shtuese, vequese, kundërshtore dhe permbyllëse
146.	Fjalija përcaktore, fjalija ftilluese, fjalija vendore, fjalija kohore, fjalija shkakore, fjalija qëllimore, fjalija kushtore, fjalija mënyrore, fjalija krahasore, fjalija sasiore, fjalija rrjedhimore dhe  fjalija lejore.
147.	Mjet letrar me anë të së cilit shprehen ndjenjat dhe gjendja e mbendshme shpirtërore duke kuvenduar me vetvetën.
148.	Tema është pasqyrimi me figura artistike I nji ane të caktuar të realitetit.
149.	Vargu është njësia poetike që përbëhet prej numri të caktuar rrokjesh dhe sipas numrit të tyre e marrin edhe emrin.
150.	Rima quhet përputha e plotë e rrokjeve ne fund të dy a me shume vargjeve duhe filluar nga zanorja e theksuar.

ANGLISHT KLASA E 6

I   CHOOSE THE CORRECT ANSWER

1.  How often do you play tennis?
       a. On Tuesday.      b. For two hours.      c. Almost every day.     d. With John.
2.  Where do you usually eat lunch?
       a. Sandwich.         b. With Jane.             c. At 12:00.                   d. In the cafeteria.
3.  How long did you study last night?
      a. With Bob.           b. In my room.          c. English.                    d. For three hours.
4.  What kind of novels do you like?
      a. Yes, I do.            b. I like spy novels.      c. No, I dont             d. Novels!
5.  What is your busiest day of the week?
      a. In the morning.    b. Every day.               c. Tuesday.                d. Last week.
6. My mother is a good cook.
      a. I agree with you.   b. I agree you.            c. I agree to you.       d. I agree for you.
7.  What did you do yesterday?
     a. I am swimming.      b. I swim.                 c. I will swim.               d. I swam.
8.  What did you eat last night?
     a. At six.                     b. Spaghetti.             c. With my family.        d. At home.
9.  When did you go to that restaurant?
     a. Chicken.                b. With Jane.           c. Last night.          d. About 30 minutes.
10. When was the last time you took a picture?
    a.A picture of Jim.   b.Seven pictures.    c.About four days ago.  d.With my camera.


II    COUNTABLE / UNCOUNTABLE NOUNS

1. I don't like ___ vegetables.                                       many / much
2. Eating ___ chocolate is unhealthy.                           a lot of/ many
3. How ___ cups of coffee do you drink every day?    much / many
4. There are ___ students.                                            a lot of / much
5. ___ traffic is on the freeway now?                          How much / How many
6. I have ___ friends in America.                                 a few / a little
7. I ate ___ soup for dinner.                                         a little / a few
8. I don't have ___ money for lunch.                           any / some
9. We don't drink ___ orange juice.                             many / much
10. How ___ bread do we have in the kitchen?           much / many

III   GUESS THE MISSING WORD CLOTHES

1. We wear them to keep our hands warm.    __________    
2. We wear it to keep our heads warm.          __________    
3. We wrap it around our necks in winter.     __________     
4. What are 'Levis' and 'Wranglers'.               ¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬_______________      
5. Men usually wear one around their necks. ___________   
6. We wear them on our feet under footwear. __________    
7. We wear it on top of our clothes to keep us warm. _________  
8. It has buttons up the front, a collar, sleeves and is often white.  ____________ 
9. This is most often worn by women and can be mini, knee or ankle length.  ___
10. Trousers or a skirt with a matching jacket is called a ___  


IV    PUT THE RIGHT PREPOSITION:  at   on    in

1. The winner of the competition was ___ the drawing-room.   
2. Mr. Spencer sat ___ a chair  
3. Adriana used to swim ____ the sea  
4. Normally, ___ weekends I sleep until midday.  
5. Im staying ____ the Royal Hotel   
6. He's arriving from Europe ___ Wednesday.  
7. Thomas was born ___ January 9th   
8. She doesn't work ___ night.    
9. Tracy waited ___ the bus station for an hour.   
10. My birthday is ___ the 25 of July.   

V   QUESTION FORMATION 

1. ___ yesterday?
       a. Whose called                b. Who called                           c. Who calling
2. ___ talk to?
      a. Who did you                 b. Who you did                           c. Who you
3. ___ you born?
      a. Where was                     b. Where are                               c. Where were
4. ___ to the train station?
      a. How do I get                  b. How I get                               c. How get I
5. ___ the flight delayed?
      a. Why did                          b. Why is                                    c. Why
6. ___ the river?
      a. How deep has                 b. How deep can be                    c. How deep is
7. When ___ leave?
      a. should we                        b. we should                               c. should we to
8. How long ___ waiting for me?
      a. have you been                 b. you have been                         c. have you 
9. ___ to the airport?
      a. How far is                        b. How far is it                           c. How distance is it
10. How much ___ ?
      a. do you weight                 b. does your weight                    c. do you weigh

VI    CHOOSE THE CORRECT VERB

1. I ___ a CD for you at the shopping center.
      a. buy                                  b. buys                         c. bought
2. I ___ return your 10 dollars next week.
      a. am                                   b. do                             c. will
3. He ___ the first page of his book.
      a. came                               b. tore                            c. broke
4. I'm late, but I ___ on time tomorrow.
      a. came                               b. come                          c. will come
5. Did you ___ your room?
      a. clean                              b. will clean                    c. cleaned
6. I often ___ the floor.
      a. put away                        b. sweep                           c. cut
7. Please ___ me.
      a. called                              b. will call                        c. call

8. Bob ___ his wallet in the classroom.
      a. left                                  b. leaves                           c. leave
9. I'd like to ___ a message.
      a. call                                  b. ask                                c. leave
10. I ___ dinner with my friend yesterday.
      a. ate                                   b. eats                               c. eat

VII    TAG QUESTIONS

1.  She works in a bank, ___?
         a. does she                         b. doesn't she            c. did she                   
2.  She didn't eat anything, ___?
         a. does she                        b. doesn't she              c. did she 
3.  She doesn't talk much, ___?
        a. does she                         b. doesn't she              c. did she
4. She loves you, ___?
       a. does she                          b. doesn't she              c. did she
5. She looks very beautiful today, ___?
      a. does she                          b. doesn't she               c. did she
6.   She didn't go, ___?
     a. does she                           b. doesn't she                c. did she
7.   She didn't close the door, ___?
     a. does she                           b. doesn't she                 c. did she
8.   She doesn't drive, ___?
    a. does she                             b. doesn't she                c. did she
9.  She doesn't want to go, ___?
    a. does she                             b. doesn't she                 c. did she
10.  She looks tired, ___?
    a. does she                             b. doesn't she                  c. did she

VIII   CHOOSE THE CORRECT ANSWER WITH going to

1.   What ___ this weekend?
      a. you are going to do           b. are you going to do               c. your gonna do
2.   I'm not sure. ___ anything special?
     a. Are you going to do            b. You are going to do             c. Is going to do
3.  My friend Melissa and I ___ a party. Would you like to come?
     a. am going to                         b. are going to go to                    c. go to
4.  I'd love to! __¬¬¬¬___________________?
     a. What's it going to be            b. Who's go to be                 c. Where's it going to be  
5.  It is ___ to be at Ruth's house.
     a. go                                         b. going                                     c. gonna
6.  What time ___ start?
     a. is it going to                         b. it's going to                            c. At 10 P.M.
7. ____________________ invite?
     a. Who are you going to           b. What you're going to          c. When you going to   
8. I don't know. I think _____________________ anyone.
    a. I'm going invite                      b. I'm not go invite            c. I'm not going to invite
9. Why! _________ the problem
    a. Wheres                                  b. Whats                                c. Whos
10. Nothing. ________ you coming alone?
   a. Are                                          b. Is                                         c. Yes!



Answers VI grade
I.	1. c   2. d   3. d   4. b   5. c   6. a   7. d    8. b   9. c   10. c
II.	1. many   2. a lot of   3. many   4. a lot of   5. How much  6. a few   7. a little    8. any   9. much   10. much
III.	1. gloves   2. hat   3. scarf   4. jeans   5. tie   6. socks   7. coat    8. shirt   9. skirt   10. suit
IV.	1. in   2. on   3. in   4. at   5. at   6. on   7. on    8. at   9. at   10. on
V.	1. b   2. a   3. c   4. a   5. b   6. c   7. a    8. a   9. b   10. c
VI.	1. c   2. c   3. b   4. c    5. a   6. b   7. c    8. a   9. c   10. a
VII.	1. b   2. c   3. a   4. b   5. b    6. c   7. c    8. a   9. a   10. b
VIII.	1. b   2. a   3. b   4. c   5. b    6. a   7. a    8. c    9. b   10. a





MATEMATIKË  KLASA  E  6

1.	Një nxënës ditën e parë lexoi  e librit, kurse ditën e dytë   më shumë se ditën e parë. Cilën pjesë të librit nxënësi e lexoi për dy ditë?

2.	Një nxënës ditën e parë lexoi  e librit, kurse ditën e dytë   më shumë se ditën e parë. Cilën pjesë të librit nxënësi e lexoi për dy ditë?
a) 	 		b)  		c) tërë librin
3.	Nëse  x +  = 1 atëherë  x = _____.

4.	Nëse  a   =     atëherë  a = _____.


5.	Nëse    atëherë x do të jetë:
a) 	 		b)  		c)  1 

6.	Nëse    atëherë x  do të jetë :
a) 	 		b)  		c)    

7.	Nëse    atëherë  a = _____.

8.	Nëse    atëherë  x = _____.

9.	Nëse    atëherë  x = _____.

10.	Nëse    atëherë  x do të jetë:

a) 7		b) 6		c) 12

11.	Nëse    atëherë  a do të jetë:

a) 12		b) 5		c) 6
12.	Nëse    atëherë  a do të jetë:

a) 4		b) 3		c) 6

13.	Sa sekonda ka   minutit?

a) 45		b) 48		c) 50

14.	  e  minutit ka  ____ sekonda.

15.	  e  numrit  10 është numri ____.

16.	  e  numrit  60 është numri:

a) 30		b) 24		c) 36

17.	  e një numri është 15. Cili është ai numër?

a) 16		b) 20		c) 25

18.	  e një numri është 40. Cili është ai numër?_______.

19.	 Sa është     e numrit  40 ?

a) 10		b) 8		c) 16

20.	Sa është   e numrit 80?

a) 16		b) 30		c) 32

21.	Sa minuta ka në   e orës?

a) 42 minuta	b) 40 minuta	c) 35 minuta

22.	   e orës  ka _______ minuta.
23.	 Sa është perimetri i katrorit me brinjë  m.

a) 1 m		b) 2 m		c) 3 m
24.	Çereku i numrit 100 është numri ______.

25.	Çereku i cilit numër është numri 15?

a) 60		b) 40		c) 30

26.	Fatmiri pasi i harxhoi  e parave i ngelën edhe 150 denarë. 
      Sa denarë ka pasur Fatmiri ? ____________.

27.	Sa libra ka nxënësi, nëse  e librave të tij është 27 ?  ____________.

28.	Një çiklist për 5 orë kaloi 60 km, kurse një këmbësor për 3 orë kaloi 15 km. 
      Sa kilometra më shumë kaloi çiklisti për një orë ?__________________.

29.	Sa bonbona i ka dhënë gjyshja nipërve nëse ata pasi i kanë 
      ngrënë   e bonbonave u kanë ngelur edhe 6 bonbona ?________________.

30.	 Litari i gjatë 32 metra duhet të prehet në 4 pjesë ashtu që:  
       pjesa e parë është   e litarit, pjesa e dytë  e mbetjes së litarit dhe 
       pjesa e tretë  e mbetjes pas prerjes së dytë. 
       Sa është gjatësia e pjesëve të prera?______________________________.

31.	Për 3 orë udhëtim  një automobil ka kaluar 180 km. Orën e parë ka 
      kaluar 70 km, orën e dytë  e rrugës që ka kaluar orën e parë. 
      Sa kilometra ka kaluar automobili orën e tretë ?___________________.

32.	Nga 12 gjuajtje në kosh Artani ka realizuar 9, ndërsa Fatmiri nga 18 i ka 
      realizuar 13. Cili e ka realizimin më të mirë ?_____________________.

33.	Sa muaj ka   e vitit ?   __________________________.

34.	Sa ditë ka   e vitit nëse viti ka 366 ditë? _______________________.

35.	 e një numri është 90. Cili është ai numër? ______________________.

36.	Agimi ka 600 denarë. Me  e parave bleu një libër. 
      Edhe sa para i kanë ngelur Agimit ?_______________________.


37.	Thyesa   e paraqitur në përqindje është :
a) 20%		b) 40%		c) 30%

38.	Thyesa   e paraqitur në përqindje është __________.

39.	Thyesa   e paraqitur në përqindje është __________.

40.	30% i numrit 20 është numri _______.

41.	40% i numrit 30 është numri 

a) 12		b) 16		c) 6

42.	50% i një numri është 300. Ai numër është :

a) 150		b) 300		c) 600

43.	Nëse një numër zmadhohet 2 herë atëher themi se ai numër është zmadhuar :

a) 50%		b) 200%	c) 100%

44.	Në një klasë ka 25 nxënës, prej tyre 40% janë të shkëlqyeshëm. 
      Sa është numri i nxënësve të shkëlqyeshëm? ____________.

45.	Ulliri përmbanë 32% vaj. Sa litra vaj fitohen prej 1 tonelat ullij?

a) 32 litra		b) 320 litra		c) 3,3 litra

46.	Patatja përmbanë 20% amidon. 
     Sa amidon fitohen prej 80 kg patate? ___________.

47.	Uji i detit përmbanë 2,7% kripë. Sa kilogram kripë fitohen prej 1000 litra ujë deti? _____________.

48.	Trupi i njeriut përmbanë 76% ujë. Sa litra ujë do të ketë njeriu që peshon 100 kg? _____________.

49.	Prej grurit fitohet 84% miell. Sa kilogram miell fitohen prej 1000 kg grurë? ________.

50.	Çmimi i një libri ka qenë 1500 denarë, ndërsa tani kushton 1200 denarë. 
      Sa përqind është zbritja?

a) 20%		b) 18%		c) 15%

51.	Një punëtori i është rritur paga nga 12000 denarë në 15000 dnarë.
      Sa përqind është rritja?

a) 18%		b) 20%		c) 25%

52.	Xehja e bakrit përmbanë 6% bakër. Sa tonelatë xehe duhet të përpunohen 
     që të fitohen 24 tonelata bakër?_______________.

53.	Sa është 20% i numrit 250?

a) 45		b) 60		c) 50

54.	Në një klasë me 25 nxënës ka 9 djem. Sa është përqindja e vajzave në klasë ?

a) 64%		b) 36%		c) 60%

55.	Një basketbollist nga 20 gjuajtje në kosh i ka realizuar 11 prej tyre. 
     Sa përqind është realizimi?

a) 50%		b) 60%		c) 55%

56.	Sa kilogram sheqer fitohen prej 800 kg panxhar, nëse panxhari i sheqerit 
      përmbanë 15% sheqer?

a) 100 kg		b) 120 kg	c) 150 kg

57.	Kumbullat gjatë tharjes humbin 80% të peshës së tyre. Sa kumbulla të freskëta 
      nevojiten që të fitohen 12 kg kumbulla të thata?

a) 15 kg		b) 50 kg	c) 60 kg

58.	Vlera e thyesës së dyfisht      është:         a)  		b)  		c)  

59.	Një aparat kushton 6000 denarë. Çmimi i është zvogluar për 1800 denarë. 
      Sa përqind është zbritja e çmimit ?

a) 30%		b) 40%		c) 45%

60.	 Një autobus ka kaluar 54 km që paraqet 30% të rrugës. Sa është e gjatë rruga?

a) 150 km		b) 180 km	c) 162 km

61.	Për cilat dy drejtëza themi se janë reciprokisht normale?


62.	Çka paraqet boshti i simetrisë?

a) drejtëz		b) pikë	c) segment

63.	Segmenti është figurë simetrike.  Ku ndodhet qendra e simetrisë?

64.	Çka paraqet simetralja e këndit?

65.	Shuma e dy këndeve  fqinjë është 70o. Sa është këndi ndërmjet simetraleve të tyre?
     a) 70o		b) 40o		c) 35o

66.	 Cila figurë ka 2 boshte të simetrisë?

a) trekëndëshi barakrahës	b) trekëndëshi barabrinjës	c) Drejtkëndëshi 

67.	 Këndi është figurë simetrike boshtore. Cili është boshti i tij i simetrisë?


68.	 Drejtëkëndëshi  ABCD është figurë simetrike qendrore. 
       Cila është pika simetrike qendrore e kulmit A?

a) Kulmi B		b) Kulmi C	c) Kulmi D

69.	Katrori ABCD është figurë simetrike boshtore. 
      Cila është pikë simetrike boshtore e kulmit B nëse boshti i simetrisë është diagonalja AC?

a) Kulmi A	b) Kulmi C	c) Kulmi D

70.	Trekëndëshi barabrinjës ABC është figurë simetrike boshtore. Cila është pika simetrike boshtore e kulmit A nëse boshti i simetrisë kalon nëpër kulmin A?

a) Kulmi A	b) Kulmi C	c) Kulmi B

71.	Trekëndëshi kënddrejt barakrahës (me kënd të drejt në kulmin C) është figurë simetrike boshtore.  Cila është pika simetrike e kulmit B në lidhje me boshtin e simetrisë?

a) Kulmi B		b) Kulmi  C	c) Kulmi A

72.	 Ku ndodhet pikëprerja e lartësive te trekëndëshi kënddrejt?

a) Brenda trekëndëshit	b) Te kulmi i këndit të drejtë     	c) Në hipotenuzë 

73.	Ku ndodhet pikëprerja e lartësive te trekëndëshi këndgjërë?

a) Brenda trekëndëshit	b) Në mes të brinjës	c) Jashta trekëndëshit

74.	Lartësia me brinjën në këmbëzën e vet formon kënd:

a) 90o		b) 45o		c) 180o 	

75.	Si quhet pikëprerja e mesoreve në trekëndësh?

a) Ortoqendër	b) Qendra e rrethit të brendashkruar	c) Pika e rëndimit

76.	Çka paraqet mesorja e trekëndëshit?


77.	Qendra e rrithit të brendashkruar në trekëndësh fitohet me pikëprerjen e:

a) Simetraleve të brinjëve 	b) Simetraleve të këndeve		c) Mesoreve

78.	Qendra e rrithit të jashtashkruar në trekëndësh fitohet me pikëprerjen e:

a) Simetraleve të brinjëve 	b) Lartësive		c) Mesoreve

79.	Ku gjendet qendra e rrethit të jashtashkruar në trekëndëshi kënddrejt?

a) Brenda trekëndëshit	  b) Në hipotenuzë	c) Te kulmi i këndit të drejtë 

80.	Segmenti  dhe   përgjysmohen në pikën M . 
      Me cilën shenjë vërtetohet se  ?

a) BBB		b) KBK	c) BKB

81.	Në trekëndëshin  ABC  brinja    dhe   janë të barabarta, atëherë cilat kënde në trekëndësh janë të barabarta?

a) A =B	b) A=C	c) B=C

82.	Në trekëndëshin RST , këndet në kulmet  R dhe T janë të barabart, atëherë cilat brinjë janë të barabartë?

a)  	b)    	 c)  

83.	Çka është simetrale e segmentit?

__________________________________________________  _________________
84.	 Çka është ortoqendra ?

__________________________________________________  _________________
85.	 Trego në cilin rast segmentet mund të jenë brinjë të trekëndëshit.

a) 3 cm, 5 cm , 4 cm		b) 10 cm, 3 cm, 6 cm	c) 8 cm, 12 cm, 4 cm

86.	 Dy brinjët e një trekëndëshi janë  b = 10 cm dhe c = 6 cm. 
       Trego sa mund të jetë brinja a?

a) 17 cm		b) 16 cm	c) 5 cm 

87.	 Dy brinjët e një trekëndëshi janë   11 cm dhe 5 cm. 
       Trego me numra natyrorë sa mund të jetë brinja e tretë?
 _____________________________________________.

88.	Dy brinjët e një trekëndëshit barakrahës janë 8 cm dhe 3 cm. Sa është brinja e tretë?
______________________.

89.	Dy brinjët e një trekëndëshit barakrahës janë 4 cm dhe 10 cm. 
Sa mund të jetë brinja e tretë:

a) 4 cm		b) 6 cm	c) 10 cm 

90.	Dy kënde janë me krah reciprokisht normal ashtu që njëri  është kënd i ngushtë ndërsa tjetri kënd i gjërë. Nëse njëri është 50o atëherë tjetri do të jetë:


a) 50o		b) 130o		c) 150o 

91.	Nëse vija e mesme e trekëndëshit është 8 cm, 
      atëherë brinja bërball sajë është _____ cm.

92.	Sa është vija e mesme e trekëndëshit nëse brinja përball sajë është 9 cm.

a) 18 cm		b) 9 cm	c) 4,5 cm 

93.	Shuma e dy këndeve të brendshme  të trekëndëshit është 150o. 
      Sa është këndi i tretë? ____________.

94.	Shuma e dy këndeve të brendshme  të trekëndëshit është 70o. 
      Sipas këndeve i cilit lloj është trekëndëshi?_______________________________.

95.	Dy këndet e një trekëndëshi janë  400 dhe 500 . 
      Sipas këndeve i cilit lloj është trekëndëshi?_______________________________.

96.	Dy këndet e një trekëndëshi janë  800 dhe 500 . 
      Sipas brinjëve i cilit lloj është trekëndëshi?_______________________________.

97.	Këndet   dhe   janë kënde me krah reciprokisht paralel dhe   kurse   është kënd i  ngushtë dhe mund të jetë:

a) 70o		b) 20o		c) 110o

98.	Një kënd i ngushtë te trekëndëshi kënddrejt është 25o, atëherë këndi tjetër i ngushtë është:

a) 65o		b) 155o		c) 75o 

99.	Një kënd i ngushtë te trekëndëshi kënddrejt është 40o, atëherë  dy këndet e tjera të trekëndëshit janë: ________________.

100.	Te trekëndëshi barakrahës këndi në maje është 70o. Sa është këndi në bazë?


a) 20o		b) 30o		c) 55o 

101.	Te trekëndëshi barakrahës këndi në bazë është 40o. Atëherë këndi në maje është:

a) 50o		b) 100o	c) 40o 

102.	Te transverzalja e dy drejtëzave paralele një kënd është 65o. 
         Atëherë një kënd i gjërë është:

a) 135o	b) 125o	c) 115o

103.	Sa është hersi i numrave   dhe   0,75? ____________.

104.	Sa është prodhimi  i numrave  0,25 dhe   4? ____________.


105.	Sa është hersi i numrave   4 dhe   0,2? ____________.

106.	Sa është prodhimi i numrave     dhe    2? ____________.

107.	Sa është hersi i numrave     dhe   0,2? ____________.

108.	Mesi aritmetik i dy numrave është 4. Cili është numri i dytë, nëse i pari është 3.

109.	Mesi aritmetik i dy numrave është 7. Cili është numri i dytë, nëse i pari është 3.

a) 11		b) 5		c)  10

110.	 Sa është vlera e shprehjes:   ?

a) 19		b)  5		c)  5

111.	 Sa është vlera e shprehjes:  12  3  5 ?

a)  3		b) 45		c)   45

112.	 Sa është vlera e shprehjes:  10  3  4 + 4  ?

a)  30		b) 6		c)  2

113.	 Vlera e shprehjes:   10 + 2  4   20 : 5 + 3  është ________.

114.	 Vlera e shprehjes:  6 + 7  8 është ________.

115.	Vlera e shprehjes: I 7 + 2 I ( 4) është ________.

116.	Vlera e shprehjes: I 8 + 12 I ( 7) është: 

a)  28	b) 28		c)  140

117.	Vlera e shprehjes: ( 8  12 ) : I 5I është__________.

118.	Vlera e shprehjes: I 8  12 I : I 5I është__________.

119.	 Vlera e shprehjes:  9  8  7 + 4  3 + 10 është  ________.

120.	 Vlera e shprehjes:  ( 2)(+ 3)( 1)( 4) është  ________.

121.	 Çka është trapezi?


122.	Si quhet katërkëndishi që nuk ka asnjë çift të brinjëve paralele?

123.	 Çka paraqet lartësia te paralelogrami?

124.	Deltoidi është :

a) trapez		b) trapezoid		c)  paralelogram	

125.	 Shuma e këndeve në katërkëndësh është :

a)  180o	b) 90o		c)  360o

126.	Cili pohim nuk është i saktë ? Katërkëndëshi mund ti ketë:

a)  3 kënde të drejta      b) 2 kënde të drejta	c)  1 kënd të drejt

127.	Nëse shuma e tre këndeve të katërkëndëshit është  2700,
atëherë këndi i katërt është_______.

128.	Çdo paralelogram është figurë simetrike:

       a) Qëndrore 	b) Boshtore		c) Edhe qëndrore edhe boshtore

129.	 Çdo katërkëndësh ku diagonalet përgjysmohen është:

       a) Delltoid 		b) Trapez barakrahës	c) Paralelogram

130.	Kush janë llojet e paralelogrameve?


131.	Cili  pohim nuk është i saktë ? Diagonalet e rombit janë :


a) Normale 		b) Të barabarta		c) Përgjysmohen 

132.	 Plotëso vendet e zbrazëta! Diagonalet e katrorit janë:
             ________________ dhe  ________________.

133.	 Te trapeze barakrahës këndi  . Sa është këndi  

a) 70o			b) 20o			c) 110o 

134.	Sa kënde të drejta ka trapezi kënddrejt?________________.

135.	Një kënd i trapezit kënddrejt është 600, atëherë tre këndet e tjera të tij janë:
_________________________.

136.	Sa është vlera  e thyesës  ?		a)  		b)  		c)  

137.	Plotëso katrorin e zbrazët! Nëse a | | b  dhe b  c  atëherë  a  c

138.	Plotëso katrorin e zbrazët! Nëse a   b  dhe b   c  atëherë  a  c

139.	Zgjidhja e barazimit  a : x = b është:

a) x = a ∙ b		b) x = b : a		c) x = a : b	

140.	 Zgjidhja e barazimit  a  x = b është:

a) x = a + b		b) x = a   b		c) x =  b  a

141.	Vlera e shprehjes   është _______.

142.	Herësi 3: 0,06 është:     a) 50		b) 5		c) 0,5

143.	Prodhimi  është:

a)  0,54		b) +0,02	c)  0,002

144.	Herësi  ( 3,6) : ( + 6) është:

a) + 0,6		b) 0,6	c)  6

145.	Vlera e shprehjes :  4  3 ( 2) është ______.

146.	Vlera e shprehjes : ( 5) 2 +( 5) : ( 2)   është ______.

147.	Vlera e shprehjes :     10 +( 5)  2   është:

a)  30		b) 0		c)  20

148.	Vlera e shprehjes :     10 +( 5)      është:___________.

149.	Vlera e shprehjes :    ( 3) : + ( 2)  3   është:___________.

150.	Vlera e shprehjes :    ( 5)   ( 0,2) :    është:___________.

Përgjigje:

1)   2) b 3)   4) 1 5) b 6) a 7) 7 8) 20 9) 12 10) a 11) c 12) a 13) b 14) 50 15) 6 16) c 17) b 18) 100 19) c 20) c 21) a 22) 35 23) c 24) 25 25) a 26) 500 27) 72 28) 7 29) 15 30) 16m, 4m, 3m, 9m, 31) 61 32) Artani 33) 9 34) 244 35) 120 36) 250 37) b 38) 65% 39) 28% 40) 6 41) a 42) c 43) b 44) 10 45) b 46) 16 kg 47) 27kg 48) 76 l  49) 840 50) a 51) c 52) 400 t 53) c 54) a 55) c 56) b 57) c 58) c 59) a 60) b 61) dy drejtëza që priten dhe formojnë kënd të drejtë 62) a 63) në mes të segmentit 64) gjysmëdrejtëz që e përgjysmon këndin 65) c 66) c 67) simetralja e këndit 68) b  69) c 70) a 71) c 72) b 73) c 74) a 75) c 76) segment që bashkon kulmin me mesin e brinjës së përballtë 77) b 78) a 79) b 80) c 81) b 82) a 83) drejtëz që e përgjysmon segmentin  dhe është normale 84) pikëprerje e lartësive të trekëndëshit 85) a 86) c 87) 7; 8; 9: 10; 11; 12; 13; 14; 15  88) 8cm 89) c 90) b 91) 16 92) c 93) 300 94) këndgjërë 95) kënddrejtë 96) barakrahës 97) a 98) a 99) 900 dhe 500 100) c 101) b102) c 103) -1 104) 1 105) -20 106) 1  107) -2,5  108) 5 109) a 110) b 111) a 112) c 113) -3  114) -7  115) -20 116) a 117) -4 118) 4 119) 4 120) -24 121) katërkëndësh me një palë brinjë të brinjëve paralele 122) trapezoid 123) largesa ndërmjet brinjëve paralele 124) b 125) c 126) a 127) 900 128) a 129) c 130) rombi, romboidi, katrori, drejtëkëndëshi 131) b 132) të barabarta dhe normale 133) c 134) 2 135) 900, 900, 1200,  136) a 137) normale   138) paralele | |  139) c 140) b 141)   142) a 143) b 144) b 145) 2 146) -7,5  147) c 148) -7 149) -1 150) 4



HISTORI  KLASA 6
                               I
1. Cilat janë klasat themelore në shoqërinë feudale?
2. Cka ishin beduinët ?
3. Si quhej alfabeti sllav që e përpiloi Konstantini dhe kur?
4. Kur u bë Beteja e Bellasicës?
5. Si quheshin organizatat zejtare dhe me cka dispononin?
6. Cilat ishin perënditë më të njohura sllave?
7. Kur arriti fuqinë më të madhe Bizanti?
8. Kur filluan dyndjet e mëdha të popujve?
9.Çfarë shkolle themeloi Klimenti i Ohrit?
10. Me cilin emër u zavendësua emir Ilir dhe vendi Ilirija në mesjetë?
11. Nga e kanë origjinën Kastriotët?
12. Kur dhe ku u mbajt kuvendi i themelues i lidhjes së parë shqiptare?
13. Kush e krijoi despotatën e artës?
14. Në cilën moshë Gjon Kastrioti u detyrua ta jep peng të birin Gjergjin?
15. Çka ndodhi në Krujë më 28 nëntor të vitit 1443?
16. Çka është mesjeta?
17. Kur filloi dyndja e madhe e popujve? 
18. Ku u nda shteti frank në tri pjesë? 
19. Kush ishin kalifet ? 
20. Si quhen përmbledhjet e tregimeve më të bukura Arabe? 
21. Ku gjendet atëdheu i vjetër i sllavëve? 
22. Cilët janë sllavët e jugut? 
23. Numroni fisetmë të njohura sllave në Maqedoni? 
24. Si quheshte kultura e hershme shqiptare ? 
25. Kush dhe kur e formoi principatën e Arbit ?

                                                    II
26. Kultura e hershme shqiptare quheshte?
a. Kultura helene		b. Kultura romake  			c. Kultura e komonit
27. Gjergj Kastrioti  Skënderbeu lindja:
a. 1444				b. 1405  				c. 1468
28. Në vitin 1456 Skënderbeun e tradhtoi 
a. Gjergj Aejaniti 		b. Lek Zaharja  			c. Mojsi Golemi
29. Me garnizonin e Krujës Komandant Gjenera i ushtrisë së Skënderbeut 
a. Tanush Topija  		b. Mojsi Golemi   			c. Hamzë Kastrioti
30. Rrethimi i tretë i Krujës u bë në vitin 
a. 1467				b. 1468				c. 1474
31. Skënderbeu vdiq në: 
a. Shkodër 16 qershor 1478  	b. 25 janar 1479   			c. 17 janar 1468
32. Shtetin frank e themeloi
a. Karli i madh 		b. Klodoviku  				c. Justiniani
33. Zoti suprem i rrufesë tek sllavët ishte 
a. Peruni 			b. Lada 				c. Vesna
34. Bogomilët në Bosnje njiheshin me emrin 
a. Katarët 			b. Albigot 				c. Patarenët
35. Kontinentin e Amerikës e zbuloi:
        	a.1492 Kristofor Kollumbo 	b.1519 Fedinando Magilani  		c.1497 Vasko Degama
36. Karli i madh për perandor u shpall nga Papa i Romës në vitin: 
a. 476				b. 800   				c. 395
37. Osmanët në Kosovë depërtuan në vitin
a.1389 				b.1459					c.1371
38. Perandori lindor Romak u krijua në vitin: 
a. 476 				b. 395 					c. 855
39. Shtypshkronjën e parë e zbuloi: 
a. Mocarti 			b. Nikolla Koperniku  		c. Johan Gutenbergu
40. Sulltan Mehmeti i II pushtoi Konstantinopolin në vitin:
a.1371  			b.1459 				c.1453
41. Gjergj Kastrioti  Skenderbeu  shpalli pavarsin e principatës së kastriotëve me : 
            a. 3.XI.1443  			b. 2.III.1444  				c. 28.XI.1443
42. Alfabeti glagolik numronte  
	a. 36 shkronja  		b. 35 shkronja  			c. 38 shkronja
43. Despatotin e Artës e themeloi : 
a. Dhimitër Progoni  		b. Kale Topija 				c. Mihajli i i Enjëll Komnon
44. Në kishën e Shën Klimentit në Romë u varros: 
	a. Naimi  			b. Klimenti 				c. Kirili

45. Humanizmi-Renesanca u paraqit për herë të parë : 
 a. Në Gjermani në shek ulin XV    	
 b. Në Francë në shekullin XII 
 c. Në Itali në shekullin XIV
46. Kryengritja Nika në Stamboll filloi : 
 a. 843 				 b. 813  				 c. 532
47. Turqit Stambollin e pushtuan : 
 a. 1451  			 b. 1443 				 c. 1453
48. Feudalizmi i hershëm filloi 
 a. XVI-XXVII  		 b. XI-XV   				 c. V-XI
49. Kryengritja në Maqedoni kundër Bizantit filloi : 
 a. 985  			 b. 969 				 c. 976
50. Për sekretar të Papës nga prifti shqiptar u emërua : 
 a. Dhimitër Fari		 b. Dhimitër Progoni    		 c. Nikolla Durrsaku. 

                                             III
51. Bashkëshortja e Skënderbeut ishte Donika e bija e Gjergj Arjanitit:			PO   JO
52. Kruja u dorëzua më 25 Janar 1479							PO   JO
53. Autori i veprës kushtuar Skënderbeut ishte Marian Barleti.				PO   JO
54. Në vitin 1250 prifti Nukolla Durrsaku u ftua në Romë si sekretar i Papës.		PO   JO
55. Skënderbeu vdiq nga ethet në Lezhë më 17 Janar 1468					PO   JO
56. Islamizmi i përgjithshëm shqipëtarëve filloi në shekullin XII.				PO   JO
57. Libri i shenjtë arab Bibla u shpall në shekullin VII.					PO   JO
58. Mësimi i lëvizjes bogomile në Maqedoni për herë të parë në Maqedoni paraqitet në shekullin X.
PO   JO
59. Si themelues të humanizmit në Itali konsiderohet Franesko Petrarka në shekullin XIV.	PO   JO
60. Dante Aligeri shkroi veprën ,,Komedia hyjnore						PO   JO
61. Në fillim kryeqendra e shtetit të Samoilit ishte Prespa.					PO   JO
62. Kishën e Shën Stefanit e ndërtoi perandori Konstantin.					PO   JO
63. Beduinët ishin fis i lashtë arab që mirreshin me blegtori nomade.			PO   JO
64. Nga fundi i shekullit VI- deri në mesin e shekullit VII sllavët definitivisht 
vendosen në Gadishullin Ballkanik.								PO   JO
65. Në betejën afër Nishit më 03.XI.1443 Skender Beu shfrytëzoi për tu kthyer në Shqipëri: 
PO   JO
66. Më 2.III.1444  në Lezhë u mbajt kuvendi I lidhjes së parë shqipëtare 			PO   JO
67. Karli I madh për perandor u shpall në vitin 813 :  					PO   JO
68. Kastriotët origjinën e kanë nga krahina e Hasit: 						PO   JO
69. Beteja e kosovës u zhvillua 1355 : 							PO   JO
70. Shqiptarët korën fitore kundër osmanëve më 29 Qershor 1444 në Torviol: 		PO   JO
72. Shtetin frank e themeloi Karli i madh : 							PO   JO
73. Samili vdiq më 6.X.1014 : 								PO   JO
74. Si Themelues i Humanizmit në Itali llogaritet Françesko Petrarka : 			PO   JO
75. Rrugën detare për në Indi e zbuloi Magilani :   						PO   JO


PËRGJIGJE
I
1.  a. Feudalët
     b. Bujkrobët-fshatarët e varfër pa tokë.
2.  Blegtor nomad- shtetas arab.
3.  Glagolik -38 shkronja në vitin 855.
4.  Më 29 korrik 1014
5.  Esnafët, dispononin me vlen, simbolin-arkën,gjyqin-ushtrinë.
6.  Peruni, Zoti Supremi, Rufes, Velesi- Zoti i tufave të bagëtisë, Vesna-Perëndesha  e pranverës.
7.  Në kohën e Justinianit të parë 527-565.
8.  Në shekullin IV-VII.
9.  Shkollën e lartë, universitetin e parë sllav ku u shkolluan 3500 mësues klerik etj.
10.  Me emrin Arbër dhe Arbërija 
11.  Nga krahina e Asit
12.  Më 2 mars 1444 në Lezhë.
13.  Mihajli i i Engjëll Komnoni.
14.  Në moshen 9 vjecare.
15.  Gjergj Kastrioti- Skendërbeu e shpalli pavarësin e Pincipatës së Kastriotëve.
16.  Shoqëri feudale e cila fillon në sh.V-XVIII
17.  sh.IV-VII
18.  Në vitin 843 me marveshjen Verdenit Gjermani Itali Francë
19.  trashëgimtarët e Muhamedit 
20.  1001 net
21.  Në mes maleve, karpeve dhe detit Baltik
22   Sllovenët, kroatët,maqedonët,serbët,malazezët,bullgarët etj.
23.  Dragovitet, Sagovitet,strumianet  berzitet 
24.  kultura e komnonit
25   Progoni 1190-1198
26.	c
27.	b
28.	c
29.	a
30.	a
31.	c
32.	b
33.	a
34.	c
35.	a
36.	b
37.	a
38.	b
39.	c
40.	c
41.	c
42.	c
43.	c
44.	c
45.	c
46.	c
47.	c
48.	c
49.	c
50.	c
51.	po
52.	jo
53.	po
54.	po
55.	po
56.	jo
57.	jo
58.	po
59.	po
60.	po
61.	po
62.	jo
63.	po
64.	po
65.	po
66.	po
67.	jo
68.	po
69.	jo
70.	po
71.	 
72.	jo
73.	po
74.	po
75.	jo



GJEOGRAFI KLASA E 6

1.	Ku gjindet  R. e Maqedonise?
2.	Çfare pozite gjeografike ka R. Maqedonise?
3.	Me ke kufizohet R. Maqedonise?
4.	Pse themi se R. Maqedonise ka pozite te volitshme?
5.	Sipas relievit cfare vendi eshte R. Maqedonise?
6.	Sa eshte lartesia me e madhe mbi detare ne R. M.?
7.	Cilet jane faktoret kryesore qe kane ndikuar ne formimin e relievit?
8.	Si ndahen malet e vjetra ne R. M.?
9.	Sa eshte lartesia e Ruenit?
10.	Me cka eshte e njohur fushgropa e Koçanit?
11.	Cilat male e rrethojne fushgropen e Shkupit?
12.	Sa eshte i lartë m.Vodno?
13.	Cila eshte fushgropa me e madhe ne R. M.?
14.	Ku shtrihet krahina malore e Sharrit?
15.	Si quhen rrafshnaltat ne malin Sharr?
16.	Sa liqenq gjinden ne malin Sharr?
17.	Cilet jane faktoret qe ndikojne ne klimen e R. M. ?
18.	Si quhen ererat me te njohura qe fryejn ne R. M.?
19.	Cilat tipe klimatike jane me te perhapura ne vendin tone?
20.	Numroni karakteristikat e klimes malore? 
21.	Ne sa pellgje  derdhen lumejt e vendit tone?
22.	Cili eshte lumi me i madhe ne vendin tone dhe ku buron?
23.	Numroni deget e  majta te lumit Vardar?
24.	Cilat jane deget e djathta te lumit Vardar?
25.	Numroni liqejt tektonik ne r.m?
26.	Sa eshte siperfaqa e liqenit te ohrit?
27.	Cilat lloje te pyjeve rriten ne vendin tone?
28.	Çka dalloni ne mes kullosave dhe livadheve?
29.	Cilat jane shtazet e egra qe rriten ne vendin tone?
30.	Si quhet shkenca qe mirret me studjimin e tokave?
31.	Numroni llojet e tokave ne vendin tone?
32.	Cili eshte kryeqitet i  R. M.?
33.	Nga kush mvaret shtimi i popullsise?
34.	Çkuptoni me termin migrim?
35.	Si ndahen migrimet?
36.	Çjane vendbanimet?
37.	Si ndahen vedbanimet?
38.	Çjane vendbanimet urbane?
39.	Vendbanimet rurale jane:
40.	Si ndahen qytetet?
41.	Cilat qytete llogariten si qytete te vogla?
42.	Sa eshte numri i banoreve ne qytetet e medha?
43.	Si ndahen f shatrat ?
44.	Si ndahen deget ekonomike ne vendin tone?
45.	Si ndahet bujqesia?
46.	Cilat jane veprimtarit sekondare?
47.	Çeshte bujqesia?
48.	Sa hektar toke punuese ka ne R. M.?
49.	Çeshte lavertaria?
50.	Cilat kultura drithrore kultivohen ne vendin tone?
51.	Cilat lloje te pemeve kultivohen ne vendin tone?
52.	Cilat jane pemet e evropes se mesme qe kultivohen ne vendin tone?
53.	Ku kultivohen mollat me teper ne vendin tone?
54.	Ku eshte e perhapur me teper hardhia e rrushit?
55.	Çeshte blektoria?
56.	Cilat  jane deget e blegtorise?
57.	Cilat raca te lopeve ruhen ne vendin tone?
58.	Numroni disa raca te deleve ne vendin tone?
59.	Ne cilat zona blektorale prodhohet djathi?
60.	Ne afersi te cileve qytete gjindenfermat per kultivimin e shpeseve?
61.	Çeshte pylltaria?
62.	Ku rritet molika?
63.	Çeshte gjuetia?
64.	Numroni rajonet me te njohura te gjahut?
65.	Numroni hidrocentralet me te njohura ne vendin tone?
66.	Numroni termoelektranat ne vendin tone:
67.	Si ndahet industria?
68.	Cilat jane deget e industrise se rende?
69.	Si ndahet metalurgjia:
70.	Si ndahet industria e tekstilit?
71.	Numroni kompanite me te njohura te ndertimtarise ne vendin tone?
72.	Çeshte komunikacioni?
73.	Cilat jane deget e komunikacionit?
74.	Çeshte tregetia?
75.	Çkuptoni me termet eksport dhe import?

PËRGJIGJE
1.	R.Maqedonise shtrihet ne pjesen qendrore te G.Ballkanike.
2.	R.Maqedonise ka pozite te volitshme gjeografike.
3.	R.Maqedonise kufizohet me keto shtete: ne veri me R.eKosoves dhe nje pjese te Serbise, ne lindje me Bullgarin, ne jug me Greqin, ne perendim me Shqiperine.)
4.	R.Maqedonise ka pozite te volitshme gjeografike sepse neper te kalojn rruget kryesore.
5.	R.Maqedonise sipas relievit esht vend malor sepse  75% e teritorit është vend malor.)
6.	Lartesia me e madhe ne R.M. eshte te Korabi i madhe 2764m. lartesi.
7.	Faktoret kryesore ne formimin e relievit te sotem jane:faktoret e brendshem dhe te jashtem.
8.	Malet e vjetra ne R. M. ndahen ne grupin e maleve dhe te fushgropave ne perendim te Vardarit , Maqedoniae ulet, grupi i maleve dhe i fushgropave ne perendim te Vardarit.
9.	Maja me e larte ne m.e Osogoves eshte Rueni me 2252m. lartesi.
10.	Fushgropa e Koçanit eshte e njohur me kultivimin e orizit.
11.	Fushgropen e Shkupit e rrethojne keto male: Mali  Zi i Shkupit  m.Zheden, m.Vodno dhe m. Kitka.
12.	Mali Vodno eshte i larte 1066m.
13.	Fushegropa me e madhe ne R.M.eshte ajo e    Pellagonise.
14.	Krahina malore e sharrit perfshin pjesen veriperendimore te R.M.)
15.	Rrafshnaltat qe gjinden ne malin Sharre quhen VRACA dhe RUDOKA.
16.	Ne malin Sharr gjinden 39 liqene prej tyre 27 gjinden ne R.M.
17.	Si faktore qe ndikojne ne klimen e R.M .jane : pozita gjeografike, afersia e detrave, dhe relieve.
18.	Ererat me te njohure qe fryejn ne R.M. jane Vardarac dhe Jugu.
19.	Ne RM jane me te perhapura keto tipe klimatike: klima e ndryshueshme mesdhetare, kl. e mesme kontinentale, dhe kl. Malore.
20.	Klima malore karakterizohet me dimra te gjate dhe te ftohte dhe verera te shkurta dhe te fresketa.
21.	Lumejt ne vendin tone derdhen ne tre pellgje: P. i D.Egje, P.D.Adriatik dhe P.i D . te Zi.
22.	Lumi me i madhe ne vendin tone eshte l.Vardar dhe buron ne fshatin Vrutok afer Gostivarit.
23.	Deget e majta te lumit Vardar jane :i merzitur: epenci, Pçinja dhe Bregallnica   .
24.	Deget e djathta te lumit Vardar jane: Treska, Babuna, Crna reka dhe Boshava.
25.	L.tektonik ne RM.jane :i merzitur: . Ohrit, L.Prespes, dhe L. i Dojranit.
26.	Siperfaqa e L. Ohrit  eshte 348 km2.
27.	Ne R.M. rriten pyjet gjethrenese, dhe gjethembajtes.
28.	Kullosat jane te perhapura neper viset kodrinore dhe malore kurse livadhet shtrihen neper luginat lumore.
29.	Prej tyre me te perhapura jane: ujku, dhelpra,a riu,derri i eger, dreri, lepuri , ketri etj.
30.	Shkenca qe studjon tokat quhet PEDOLOGJI---   (PEDON-TRUALLLOGOS-SHKENCE).
31.	Llojet e Tokave ne vendin tone jane: Tokat aluviale, tokat podzole, smolnica, toka e zeze, dhe toka e kuqe.
32.	Kryeqiteti i R.M. eshte Shkupi.
33.	Shtimi i popullsise mvaret nga shkalla    lindshmeria(nataliteti) dhe nga vdekshmeria (mortaliteti).
34.	Migrim dmth.zhvendosja e popullsise prej nje vendi ne vendin tjeter.
35.	Migrimet ndahen ne migrime te brenshme dhe te jashtme.
36.	Vendbanimet jane vende ku jetojn njerzit.
37.	Vendbanimet ndahen ne vendbanime  urbane dhe rurale.
38.	Vendbanimet urbane jane: popullsia mirret me pune te ndryshme : industri ,zejtari, tregti, dhe pune tjera shoqerore.
39.	Ato vende ku popullsia mirret me bujqesi dhe blektori.
40.	Qytetet ndahen ne qytete te vogla, te mesme dhe te medha.
41.	Qytete te vogla llogariten ato qytete qe numri i banoreve arrin deri 10.000 banore.
42.	Qytetete medha llogariten te gjithe ato qytete qe kane mbi 50.000 banore.
43.	Fshatrat ndahen ne fshatra te dendur dhe te shperndare.
44.	Deget ekonomike ne vendin tone ndahen ne prodhuese dhe joprodhuese.
45.	Deget e bujqesise jane : lavertaria, blegtoria, pylltaria, gjahu dhe peshkimi.
46.	Veprimtarite sekondare jane: Xehtaria, Industria, Zejtaria, Ndertimtaria.
47.	Bujqesia eshte dege e rendesishme ekonomikeqe siguron prodhime bujqesore dhe blegtorale.
48.	Ne R. E Maqedonise ka gjithesejt 600mije hektare toke punuese.
49.	Lavertaria eshte dege e rendesishme e bujqesise.
50.	Ne vendin tonekultivohen :adams: ruri, misri, elbi, orizi, thekra.
51.	Ne vendin tone kultivohen peme te Evropes se Mesme dhe te Evropes jugore.
52.	Me te perhapura jane  :majmun duke kercyer: olla, dardha,,pjeshka,,kajsia, kumbullat, vishnjet.
53.	Mollat kultivohen me teper ne fushgropen e Prespes, Ohrit, Struges, Pollogut.
54.	Ne vendin tone dallohen tre rajone te vreshtave:Anavardari, Maqedonia lindore dhe perendimore.
55.	Blegtoria eshte dege e rendesishme ekonomike qe mirrret me kultivimin e kafsheve shtepiake.
56.	Deget e blegtorise jane  :adams: jedhtaria ,deltaria, derrtaria, dhe shpeztaria.
57.	Si raca me te perhapura te lopeve  ne vendin tone jane: raca zvicerane, frizise dhe busha.
58.	Ne vendin tone ruhen keto raca te deleve: kaleshe, delja e sharrit karakacanit, dhe delja merino.
59.	Djathi me cilesor eshte ai i Beroves, Marioves, Krusheves, Tetoves.
60.	Ne rrrethin e Shkupit, Manastirit, Tetoves, Negotines.
61.	Pylltaria eshte dege e rendesishme ekonomike qe perfshin kultivimin dhe shfrytzimin e pyjeve.
62.	Molika eshte e perhapur ne malin Baba me Pelisterin.
63.	Gjuetia eshte dege ekonomike me karakter turistik,rekreativ-sportiv.
64.	Ne vendin tone ka disa rajone te gjuetise:Ovçe Pole, Pellagonise, Malisheves, Kumanoves.
65.	Hidrocentralet me te njohura jane: Vrutok, Raveni, Verbeni Shpile, Gllobocica,Tikvesh  etj.
66.	Termoelektranat me te njohura ne vendin tone jane: BITOLLA , ne Manastir , Negotino, dhe Osllomej  ne  Kerçove.
67.	Industria ndahet ne dy pjese: Industria e rende dhe Industria e lehte.
68.	Deget e industries se rende jane :e mira/e keqja: etalurgjia, industria e metaleve, ind.e perpunimit te metaleve, maqinerike dhe industria e rende kimike.
69.	Metelurgjia ndahet ne metalurgjine e zeze dhe me ngjyra.
70.	Industria e tekstilit ndahet ne dy grupe: per prodhimin e fijeve dhe per prodhimin e pelhurave.
71.	Si kompani me te njohura janeGranit, Beton ,Mavrovo; Pellagonia etj.
72.	Komunikacioni bene bartjen e mallrave dhe te udhetareve prej nje vendi ne vendin tjeter.
73.	Deget e komunikacionit jane: komunikacioni Tokesor, Komunikacioni ujor dhe ai ajror.
74.	Tregetia eshte veprimtari e vjeter ekonomike.
75.	Me termin eksport kuptojmprodhimet nxirren jashta vendit kurse me import ato hyjne brenda.





BIOLOGJI KLASA E 6

1.	Numro tre lloje të rrënjëve të trashura (shndëruara)? 
2.	Çështë  transpiracioni?
3.	Trego llojet e shumimit jogjinor ?
4.	Çka quajm pllenim ose fekondim? 
5.	 Numro së paku tre lloje të indeve bimore!
6.	 Numro pesë mbretëri të organizmave të gjalla!
7.	 Cilat janë materiet e nevojshme për fotosintezë?
8.	 Si quhet organi mashkullor i lules?
9.	 Si quhet organi femëror i lules?
10.	 Cilat janë llojet e lëvizjeve te bimët?
11.	 Kush bënë pjesë në grupin e bimëve pa fara?
12.	 Në prerje të gjethit dallojm këto shtresa ?
13.	 Çka ndodhë gjatë frymëmarjes në qelizat bimore ?
14.	 Plastidet janë organele bimore që i japin bimës ngjyrën  trego llojet sipas ngjyrës ?
15.	 Çka quajmë pllenim ?
16.	 Materie organike janë ato materie që:
			a. nuk kanë energji                     b. kanë energji të deponuar
17.	 Rrënja zhvillohet nga :
			a. sythet gjethore                        b. Kërcellthi i embrionit
			c. rrënjëza e embrionit                d. Lulet
18.	 Sistem rrënjor quajm _______________________________________________
19.	 Rrënja ka këto funksione:
                      a. ________________________________________
                  b. ________________________________________
                  c. ________________________________________
20.	Rrënjët mitake i quajm ato rrënjë ______________________________________ 
21.	Funksioni i biskut është: ( rretho të saktën)
	                  a.   të thithë ujin dhe minerale
	  b.   të prodhojë ushqim 
                           c.  ti përçojë ujin dhe mineralet deri në gjethe. 
22.	 Llojat e bisqeve mbitoësore janë:   ( bimët e shënuara më poshtë renditi pranë llojit  të kërcellit :   
        kumbulla, manafera, gruri, bari, domatet, ahu, vjollca, specat, lajthia, plepi )
         a.   Barishtore _______________________   b. Perimore ____________________________                 
         c. Shkurrore    _______________________   d.   Drurore ____________________________           
23.	Kërcelli druror rritet edhe në trashësi, trego me se ritet në trashësi!
24.	  a. Gjethe të thjeshta janë  _________________________________
        b. Gjethe të përbëra janë  _________________________________
25.	 Fotosinteza është ________________________________________________ 
26.	 Produktet e fotosintezës janë: a.__________________ b.____________________
						c._____________________ 
27.	 Llojet e sytheve janë:    1. sythe _____________ 2. sythe _______________
					  3. sythe _____________ 4. sythe _______________
28.	 Stome të gjetheve më shumë ka në:
	                                   a. Epidermën e sipërme        b. Epidermën e poshtme 
                                          c. Në bishtin e gjethit           d. Tehun e gjethit
29.	 Te rrënja dallojmë tri zona :
	a. zona _____________  b, zona _____________ c. Zona ____________
30.	Transpiracioni është:____________________________________________  ___________. 
31.	Dy llojet e enëve ose gypave përçues janë :
	                         a. Enët përçuese _____________, përçojnë ___________________
                                b. Enët përçuese _____________, përçojnë ___________________ 
32.	 Bimët: qepa , patatja dhe fieri kan bisqe nëntokësore  si quhen bisqet e tyre?
                          a.   Qepa        ________________
                          b.   Patatja      ________________ 
                       c.   Fieri         ________________
33.	 Çka ndodhë me energjiin diellore gjatë fotosintezës:
                                   a. Lirohet                              b. Deponohet 
                                   c. Harxhohet                        d. Reflektohet        
34.	Cilat i quajmë bimë farëfshehura___________________________________  
       sipas ndërtimit të farës i ndajmë: a.________________________
                                                              b.________________________
35.	 Katër kushtet që e shpejtojnë procesin e  fotosintezën janë:
                                     a.___________________   b.___________________ 
                                     c.___________________   d.___________________
36.	Shtresa e gjethit që ka më shumë kloroplaste eshtë:
        	           a. Epiderma e poshtme         b. Shtresa shpuzore
		           c. Shtresa palisade                d. Bishti i gjethit
37.	Frymëmarja kryhet në të gjitha organet :
                                      a. Më lehtë me       _________________________
                                      b. Më vështir me    _________________________
38.	 Organet bimore i ndajmë:
	                  a.    Organe ______________  janë   ________________________________
	                    b.   Organe ______________  jan  _________________________________
39.	 Si quhet kërpudha prej të cilës bëhet antibiotiku i penicilinit dhe kush e zbuloi atë?
40.	 Transpiracioni zvoglohet  :i ngrysur:  dy të mundshme )
          a. Koha e qetë  dhe e vranët      b. Kur ka ujë të mjaftueshëm
    		  c. Kur nuk ka ujë të mjaftueshëm    d. Kur koha është e ngohët dhe kthjellët  
41.	 Transpiracioni rritet:  ( rretho të saktat )
             a. Kur nuk ka ujë të mjaftueshëm             b. Kur ka ujë të mjaftueshëm          
             c. Kur është koha e ngohët dhe me erë     d. Kur  është koha e qetë dhe me mjegull
42.	 Organelet e qelizës bimore janë: __________________________________________________  ____
43.	 Numro së paku 4 proceset jetësore te bimët!
44.	Trego funksionin e mbështjellësit (murit) qelizor!
45.	Çjanë algat? Dhe si i ndajmë sipas numrit të qelizave?
46.	 Si i ndajmë bakteret sipas formës dhe si quhen ?
47.	Si shumohen myshqet dhe fiernat cilat janë gjeneratat?  
48.	Pse myshqet i quajm pioner të jetës 
49.	 Myshqet janë:  ( trego të saktën)
	a. bimë me lule dhe organe të formuara	    b. bimë heterotrofe
		c. bimë pa organe dhe ind përçues të formuar    c. as bimë as shtazë
50.	 Theksoi emërat e bimëve drurore te monokotiledonet!
51.	 Bakteret sipas mënyrës së jetës i ndajmë në:_________________________________________
52.	 Viruset janë:  a. të gjalla          b. jo të gjalla       c. të gjalla dhe jo të gjalla   
53.	 Numëro së paku tre viruse!
54.	 Trupi i baktereve quhet ___________________ ai është i ndërtuar nga pejzat
	  të quajtura ___________________
55.	 Pse themi se viruset jan në kufirin midis të gjallës dhe jo të gjallës?
56.	 Trego disa baktere ?
57.	 Si quhet bakteri që i prish mbëlsirat?
58.	 Çka janë kloroplastet:_____________________________________  _
	 në to ndodhet materia me ngjyrë të ________________ quhet   ___________________.
59.	 Çka quajm Polenizim ?
60.	 Llojet e polenizimit (pluhërimit) janë:___________________________________________.
61.	 Polenizimi i kryqëzuar bëhet me:_______________________________________________  _.
62.	 Algat sipas ngjyrës munden me qenë: a. ___________________________
                                                                  b. ___________________________  
                                                                    c. ___________________________				
63.	 Çështë theku dhe prej cilave pjesë përbëhet ?
64.	 Çështë  pistili cilat pjesë e përbëjnë atë ?
65.	Pse quhen bimë farëzhveshura?
66.	Numëro disa bimë halore  gjethmbajtëse? 
67.	 Si quhen lulet e bimëve farëzhveshura?
68.	 I quajmë bimë monokotiledone sepse  kanë:
	 	a. një gjeth faror		b. një embrion
			c. një lule			d. një gjeth
69.	 I quajmë bimë dikotiledone sepse kanë:
	 	a. dy lule			b. dy gjethe farore
			c. dy fryte			d. dy embrione
70.	 Trego tri veti me të cilat i dallon bimët monokotile nga ato dikotile!
71.	 Faza e parë zhvillimit të embrionit në bimë të re quhet:
	 	a. mbirje		b. fekondim
			c. mugullim		d. polenizim
72.	 Pllenimi është :
	 	a. bartja e polenit deri te pistili	b. bashkimi i qelizës mashkullore dhe femërore 
			c. dalja e bimës mbi tokë		d. hapja e lules
73.	 Kushtet për mugullim janë:_____________________________________________  _________.
74.	 Kushtet e jashtme për  mugullimin e farës janë:______________________________________.
75.	 Kushtet e mbrendshme për mugullimin e farës janë:___________________________________.

PËRGJIGJE
1.	Boshtore, repore, tuberore   
2.	Lëshimi i ujit nga bima në formë të avullit   
3.	Me gjeth, me bisk, shartim, klonim etj.   
4.	Bashkimi i qelizës mashkullore (spermatozoidit) me qelizën femërore-vezë   
5.	Indi sipërfaqësor, indi themelor, indi për`ues, indi mekanik, indi krijues etj.  
6.	Mbretëria e baktereve, e parashtazorëve dhe algave,e kërpudhave, e bimëve dhe e shtazëve.   
7.	 Dioksid karboni, uji dhe kripërat minerale, drita e diellit dhe plastidet   
8.	 Theku
9.	 Pistili
10.	 Të mëvetësishme, të nxitura
11.	 Myshqet dhe fierët
12.	 Epiderma e sipërme Shtresa palisade Shtresa shpuzore Epiderma e poshtme
13.	 Digjen (zbërthehen ) materiet organike, lirohet dioksid karboni
14.	 Kloroplaste, kromoplaste dhe leukoplaste
15.	 Bashkimimi qelizës mashkullore (spermatozoidit ) me qelizën vezë femrore.
16.	 b. kanë energji të deponuar	 
17.	 c. rrënjëza e embrionit
18.	 Rrënja kryesore bashkë me rrënjët anësore
19.	 Përforcon bimën, bartja e materjeve dhe deponimin e ushëqimit
20.	 Që nuk zhvillohen nga embrioni por nga kërcelli ose gjethet
21.	 c  - ti përçojë ujin dhe mineralet deri në gjethe
22.	 a. Barishtor: gruri, vjollca, bari      b.  perimor: domatet, specat;
	 c. shkuror :lakuriq nate: ajthia, manafera;          d.  druror: ahu, plepi
23.	 Me qeliza kambiale (unaza kambiale)
24.	 a. në bisht kan nji petë ose lapë   b. në bisht më shumë peta ose lapa
25.	 Procesi i prodhimit të ushqimit te bimët
26.	 a. karbohidratet ( sheqeri) ;  b. Oksigjeni ;   c. energjia;
27.	 kulmore, anësore, gjethore, lulore, të fjetura
28.	 b. Epidermën e poshtme
29.	 a. Zona e kësulës ;  b. Zona e rritjes;  c. Zona e thithjes
30.	 Lëshimi i ujit nga bima në formë të avullit të ujit
31.	 a. Enët drurore  ujin dhe mineralet ;  b. Enët sitore  materjet organike
32.	 a. Bulbi;  b. Tuberi;  c. Rizomi .
33.	 b. Deponohet
34.	 Bimët që i kanë farat e fshehura me fryt ;  a, monokotiledone ; b. Dikotiledone
35.	 a. nxehtësia ; b . drita ; c. dioksidi i karbonit dhe  d. uji
36.	 c. Shtresa palisade
37.	 a. me gjethe  ; b. me rrënjë
38.	 a. Vegjetative : rrënja, kërcelli dhe gjethi; b. Gjenerative: lulja, fryti dhe fara
39.	 Kërpudha e peniciliumit e zbuloi Aleksandar Fleming
40.	 a. Koha e qetë  dhe e vranët     c. Kur nuk ka ujë të mjaftueshëm 
41.	 b. Kur ka ujë të mjaftueshëm   c. Kur është koha e ngohët dhe me erë       
42.	 Muri qelizor, citoplazma, bërthama, plastidet vakuolet, kokërrzat e nishestes
43.	 Të ushqyerit, frymëmarja , tajitja, ndjeshmëria, rritja, zhvillimi, shumimi
44.	 a.    I jep formën qelizës,     b. i lëshon materjet të hyjnë dhe të dalin  
	 c.   kontrollon çka hyn dhe çka del nga qeliza
45.	 Bimë të thjeshta pa organe të formuara, i ndajmë: njiqelizore dhe shumqelizore
46.	 Topthore  koke ; shkopore  bacile ; Spirale  spirokete ; presje  vibrio
47.	 Me ndrrim të gjeneratave a, sporofiti b. gametofiti
48.	 Të parat i banojn vendet e varfura shkëmbore
49.	 c. bimë pa organe të formuar dhe ind përçues
50.	 Bambusi dhe palma
51.	 a. Parazite  b. saprofite  c. fermentuese  d. azotike etj.
52.	 c. të gjalla dhe jo të gjalla
53.	 Virusi i sidës, virusi i duhanit, virusi i paralizës së fëmijëve
54.	 Micel  Hife
55.	 Në brendi të organizmave të gjallë jan të gjalla, jashta jan materje jo e gjallë
56.	 Bakteri i tuberkulozit, sallmonella, bakteri i qumështit
57.	 Sallmonella
58.	 Plastide me ngjyrë të gjelbërtr - Klorofili
59.	 Bartja e polenit nga strajca e polenit deri te kreza e pistilit
60.	 a. Vetpolenzimi ( vetpluhërimi)  b. polenizimi i kryqëzuar
61.	 a. Me anë të erë  b. me insekte  c. me anë të njeriut
62.	 a. të gjelbërta   b. të murme   c. të kuqe      
63.	 Organ mashkullor i lules  -  strajcolenit dhe fjolla
64.	 Organ femror i lules  - kreza, shtyllëza dhe vezorja
65.	 Farat i kan të zhveshura pa fryt
66.	 Bredhi i Dagllasit,  molika , tisi, omorika etj
67.	 Boça
68.	 a. një gjeth faror
69.	 b. dy gjethe farore
70.	 1. gjethet shiritore   2. fara ka një kotil     3. rrëa xhufkore
71.	 c. mugullim
72.	 b. bashkimi i qelizës mashkullore dhe femërore
73.	 a. Kushtet e jashtme  2. kushtet e mbrendshme
74.	 lagështija , ajri , temperatura, ndonjiherë  edhe drita
75.	fara të jet e shëndoshë,  e pjekur, e madhe dhe e freskë

ARSIM MUZIKOR KLASA E 6

1. Emërto shkallën themelore me alfabetin latin?
2. Cilat janë shenjat për zgjatjen e vlerës së notës?
3. Nota me 1/4 me pikë sa zgjatë? 
4. Si ndahen vallet?
5. Kush kompzoi "Stinët e vitit"? 
6. Çështë motivi?
7. Cilat janë shenjat që e ndryshojnë lartësinë e tonit? 
8. Cila është kjo shkallë:


9. Sa llojesh janë shkallët minore?
10. Çështë tempo?
11. Cilat janë llojet e tempos?
12.Kush e kompozoi "Labinin dhe Dojranën"?
13.Cilat janë llojet e dinamikës? 
14.Cilat ianë këto shenja:

15.Kush e kompozoi "Vallsin e luleve"?
16.Sipas numrit të valltarëve çfarë valle kemi?
17.Gjeji frazat në këtë ushtrim:

18. Nga cila simfoni është "Oda e gëzimit"?
19. Çështë kënga popullore?
20. Çështë këngë artistike?

PËRGJIGJE

1. C,D,E,F,G,A,H,C.
2. Pika ,ligature, korona
3. Zgjat një herë e gjysëm
4. Epiko-lirike
5. Antonio Vivaldi
6. Motivi është pjesa më e vogël e kompozicionit muzikor, që përbëhet prej një takti
7. Diezisi, bemolat


  9.  Shkallët minore janë 3 llojshe: Natyrale,harmonike dhe melodike
10. Tempo është shpejtësia me të cilën interpretohet ndonjë kompozicion
11.Kemi tre lloje: të ngadalshëm (adagjio), mesatar(andante) dhe i shpejt(allegro)
12.  Trajko Prokopjev
13. PP(pianopianissimo),P(piano),MP(mecopiano),F(forte  ),FF(fortefortissimo) 
14   Kreshendo dhe    Dekreshendo
15.  Çajkovski
16. Dyshe. gjysmërreth dhe rrethi i mbyllur - Njishe


18. 0da e gëzimit është nga simfonia e 9 e Bethovenit
19. Kënga popullore është kënga e shkruar nga populli
20. Kënga artistike është kënga e kompozuar nga artisti (KOMPOZITORI).





























ART  FIGURATIV KLASA E 6

1. Gjuha e artit  figurativ përbëhet nga _______________________ dhe   
     ____________________.

2. Cilat janë elementet e artit figurativ:

3. Cilat janë parimet e artit figurativ:

4. Çka quajmë motiv?

5. Veprat në të cilat nuk ka përmbajtje dalluese ose motiv, 
    i quajmë vepra ____________.

6. Përmendi disa lloje të motiveve?

7. Çka është portret?

8. Çka është karikatura?

9. Kur vepra paraqet skena dhe veprime nga jeta e përditshme e njeriut atë e quajme  
    motiv i _________.

10. Qka quajmë akt?

11. Kur një vepër paraqet brendinë e hapsirës së mbyllur, motivi ështe: 
     	a) pejsazh, 		b) enterier

12. Kujt i themi natyr e vdekur?

13. Çka quajmë autoportret?

14. Në sa lloje e ndajmë kompozicionin?

15. Si arrihet paraqitja e baraspeshës?

16. Çka është forma?

17. Sa lloje të formave kemi?

18. Çka paraqet drejtimi?

19. Përmend disa nga llojet e drejtimit?

20. Çka është hapsira?

PËRGJIGJET

1. -Elementet e artit figurativ dhe parimet e artit figurativ
2. -vija, ngjyra, toni, tekstura, madhësia, drejtimi, forma  vëllimi dhe hapësira.
3. -kontrasti, përsëritja  ritmi, harmonia, baraspesha, gradacioni, proporcion, 
     uniteti dhe kompozicioni.
4. -Përmbajtja që na paraqitet në një vepër artistike quajmë motiv.
5. -abstrakte
6. -autoportreti, karikatura, figura, akti, zhanri, shtazë, peisazhi, enterieri, 
     natyra e vdekur etj
7. -paraqitja e fytyrës së njeriut quajmë portret.
8. -Paraqitja e figurës së njeriut, por me potencimin e veçorive të tij negative 
      dhe qesharake.
9. -zhanrit.
10. -paraqitja e figurës së njeriut pa veshje.
11.  b) enterier
12. -natyra e vdekur është motiv ku paraqiten, sende(gots, enë të vjrtra, shishe etj),    
       bimë te ndryshme(pemë, perime), 
13. -Paraqitja e figurës së vetë autorit në një vepër.
14. -kompozicion i hapur, i mbyllur dhe gjysëm i mbyllur.
15. -Baraspesha arrihet me anë të simetris, ku në të dy anët kemi të renditura vija,  
       forma, madhësi dhe tone të njejta.
16. - pamja e jashtme fizike e sendeve është formë.
17. -tri lloje, ata janë: të hapura, të mbyllura dhe të performuara.
18. -drejtimi paraqet pamjen vizuale e cila lëviz syrin tonë në drejtim të caktuar.
19. -drejtim horizontal, vertikal, i pjerrët etj.
20. -E gjithë ajo që na rrethon e quajmë hapsirë.















ARSIM FIZIK KLASA E 6

1. Cila është mbretëresha e sporteve dhe çparaqet ajo?
2. Cilat janë tri fazat e vrapimit të shpejtë (sprintit)?                                                                                                                    3. Tregoji fazat e shtytjes së gjyles (teknika shkollore)!                                                                                                       
4. Cilët janë elementët kryesore të teknikës kërcimi së gjati?                                                                            
5. Cilët janë elementët kryesore të teknikës kërcim së larti?                                                                                                                                      
6. Sa krampe kanë atletet e vrapimit?
7. Sa krampe kanë atletet e vrapimit nëpër rrugë?
8. Çështë pistoleta e startit?
9. Ku zhvillohen dhe ku e kanë startin e cakun garat maratonike? 
10. Cilat janë ushtrimet akrobatike?                                                              
11. Çfarë disipline paraqet hekuri gjimnastikor dhe çfarë lëvizjesh bëhen në të?
12. Paralelet me dy lartësi, është disiplinë vetëm për meshkuj apo vetëm për femra? 
      Çfarë lëvizjesh duhet të bëjë gjimnastja gjatë përdorimit?
13. A janë paralelet disiplinë e meshkujve dhe çfarë lëvizjesh bëhen në to? 
14. Çfarë ushtrimesh bëhen në gjimnastikën ritmike sportive?
15. Çfarë lëvizjesh kryhen në gjimnastikën ritmike-sportive?
16. Çfarë figurash bëhen gjatë lojës me shirit?
17. Si vepron gjimnastja me rrethin?
18. Si manipulon me top një gjimnast?
19. Si përdoret litari?
20. Si përdoren birilët?
21. Si i ndajmë pasimet në basketboll? 
22. Si bëhen pasimet me dy duar? 
23. Si bëhen pasimet me një dorë?
24. Cilat janë llojet e driblimit?
25. Si  ndahen fintet me top?
26. Cili është qëllimi i lojës në basketboll?
27. Prej sa lojtarësh përbëhet ekipi dhe pasi të fillojë loja sa prej tyre mbeten në fushë?
28. Si përdoret topi në lojën e basketbollit?
29. Çmbajnë të veshur lojtarët?
30. Si duket topi dhe prej se është i përbërë ai?



PËRGJIGJE

1. Atletika. Ajo është sport që paraqet bazën e të gjitha aktiviteteve trupore, të cilat aplikohen për 
    aftësimin e organizmit të njeriut. 
2. Në vend;                                                                                                                                                    
    -Përgatitu dhe                                                                                                                                                     
     -Fillo.                                                                                                                                                         
3. Ato janë:
          	a) Pozita e shtytësit dhe mbërthimi e gjyles                                                                                                               
          	b) Nënkërcimi                                                                                                                                              
          	c) Shtytja                                                                                                                                                      
          	d) Kërcimi                                                                                                                                                  
4. Ato janë:
1. Vrulli;                                                                                                                                                        2. Shtytja;                                                                                                                                                     3. Fluturimi dhe                                                                                                                                                  4. Rënia.                                                                                                                                                        
5. Elementët kryesore janë:
1. Vrulli;                                                                                                                                                        
2. Shtytja dhe                                                                                                                                                      
3. Rënia.                                                                                                                                                        6. Atletet e vrapimit kanë 11 krampe.                               
7. Atletet e vrapimit nëpër rrugë nuk kanë krampe.                                                                                    8. Me pistoletën e startit jepet shenja për fillimin e garës.                                              
9. Garat maratonike kryesisht zhvillohen në rrugë, por startin dhe cakun më shpesh e kanë në stadiume.                                                                                                                                                    
10. Ato janë:
1. Kapërdimi para                                                                                                                                         
2. Kapërdimi prapa                                                                                                                                       
3. Kapërdimi fluturimthi                                                                                                                              
4. Vertikalja mbi duar                                                                                                                                   
5. Rrotullimi anash -Ylli                                                                                                                                11. Hekuri gjimnastikor është një disiplinë vetëm për meshkuj. 
      Gjimnasti bën lëvizje të pandërprerë dhe rrotullime unazore.                                                                                                                                    12. Kjo disiplinë është vetëm për femra. Gjimnastja duke u luhatur dhe duke bërë lëvizje rrotulluese  
      kërcen nga njëri mbajtës në tjetrin.                                                                     
13. Paralelet janë disiplinë vetëm për meshkuj. Në paralele kryhen lëvizje dhe mbajte të shpeshta.               
14. Gjimnastët bëjnë ushtrime me muzikë duke përdorur rekuizita dore që  janë në lëvizje të vazhdueshme.                                                                                                                
15. Kryhen vallëzime e jo lëvizje akrobatike.                                                                          
16. Me shirit gjimnastët bëjnë figura të ndryshme të përkulura në ajër dhe në dysheme.
17. Gjimnastja rreth vetes e rrotullon rrethin, e hedh dhe e kap atë. 
18. Gjimnastja e hedh topin, e godet, e rrokullis dhe e kap atë.  
19. Gjimnastja kërcen, e kapërcen litarin duke e hedhur dhe duke e kapur atë. 
20. Gjimnastja i hedh, i rrotullon dhe zhonglon me dy berilë. 
21. Pasimet në basketboll i ndajmë në:                                                                                                                              
a)Pasimet me dy duar dhe                                                                                                                                
b)Pasimet me një dorë. 
22.Ato bëhen:
a. Nga gjoksi                                                                                                                                               
b. Mbi kokë dhe                                                                                                                                               
c. Me përplasje në tokë. 
23. Ato bëhen:
a. pasimi me një dorë nga supi                                                                                                                    
b. Pasimi me një dorë me përplasje në tokë dhe                                                                                               
c. Pasimi me një dorë nga poshtë.
24. Llojet e driblimit:                                                                                                                                 
a ) Driblimi i lartë (i shpejtë)                                                                                                                        
b) Driblimi i ulët (kontrollues) dhe                                                                                                                   
c) Driblimi me kthesë. 
25. Fintet me top i ndajmë në:                                                                                                                    
a. Fintet e pasimit                                                                                                                                       
b. Fintet e depërtimit dhe                                                                                                                                  
c. Fintet e gjuajtjes. 
26. Qëllimi i lojës është të hidhet topi në koshin e ekipit kundërshtar. 
27. Ekipi përbëhet nga dhjetë lojtarë prej të cilëve, në fushë mbeten vetëm pesë.  
28.  Lojtarët topin mund ta kthejnë nga dyshemeja dhe ta hedhin, por nuk guxojnë ta bartin me dorë 
        ose ta godasin me këmbë. 
29. Lojtarët mbajnë bluza dhe shorce me ngjyrë të njëjtë. Në bluza, prapa dhe përpara shkruhen  
       numrat e mëdhenj.  
30. Topi është nga goma i veshur me lëkurë, gomë ose sintetikë.

----------


## urtesia

Pyetje nga gjuha shqipe,klasa 7                                                                 

1.Trego disa vepra të Naim Frashërit?
2.Naim Frashëri është shkrimtarë më i dalluar i periudhës 
3.Sipas Naimit  Ç'është "Atdheu"?
4.Trego disa vepra të Mihal Gramenos?
5.Ç'janë memoaret?
6.Cilat janë gjinitë letrare?
7.Ç'është epika?
8.Cilat janë llojet e veprave epike?
9.Ç'është lirika?
10.Cilat janë llojet e poezisë lirike?
11.Ç'është dramatika?
12.Cilat janë llojet e gjinisë dramatike?
13.Trego veprat e Ndre Mjedës?
14.Cili ishte roli i Mjedës për Ç'ështjen kombëtare?
15.Poezia "I mbetuni" i Ndre Mjedës karakterizohet si poezi shoqërore!Pse?
16.Ç'është poezia shoqërore?
17.Ç'janë ninullat?
18.Ç'është monologu i brendshëm?
19.Nga cila vepër e Pjetër Bogdanit është marrë teksti "O,dashuria ime"?
20.Çka quajmë  letërsi e vjetër shqiptare?
21.Çfarë karakteri kanë veprat e letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare?
22.Çfarë alfabeti kanë përdorur shkrimtarët e letërsisë së vjetër?
23.Cilat janë dokumentet e para të letërsisë sonë?
24.Përfaqësuesit e letërsisë së vjetër janë...
25.Cila është rëndësia e veprave të shkrimtarëve të letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare?
26.Cila është vepra e parë në  gjuhën shqipe?
27.Kush e shkroi poezinë "Anës lumenjve"?
28.Ku ndodhej Noli kur e shkroi poezinë "Anës lumenjve" dhe pse kishte ikur nga Shqipëria?
29.Cila figurë është përdorur në vargjetAnës detit I palarë
                                                                    Anës dritës I paparë
                                                                    Pranë sofrës I pangrënë
30.Noli ka ditur shumë gjuhë botërore.Si i quajmë njerëzit që flasin shumë gjuhë?
31.Ç'është fabula (përallëza)?	
32.Cilët janë fabulistët më të njohur?	   
33.Si sajohet simboli?	
34.Cilit lloj te poezisë I takon  Më të bukurës që është në Strigar I Zef Serembe?
35.Cilat janë etapat e zhvillimit te veprimit në veprën epike?
36.Çlloj e poezisë është Gjeniu I anijes?
37.Çquajmë poezi peizazhiste?
38.Përputhja e tingujve në fund të dy ose më shumë vargjeve që nisin nga zanorja e theksuar quhet?
39.Trego llojet e rimave?
40.Çështë elegjia?
41.Çpërshkruan Çajupi ne elegjinë Vaje dhe nga u frymëzua?
42.Trego veprat e Çajupit?
43.Kë e quajmë Poet I mjerimit dhe pse?
44.Në cilin lloj të këngëve hyn kënga Tanushën vet e kam pa?
45.Si quhet vepra e gjatë epike lirike e shkruar në vargje?
46.Cilët janë përfaqesuesit e letërsisë arbëreshe?
47.Vepra e gjatë letrare e gjinisë epike,e shkruar ne prozë qe pasqyron një reth te gjerë ngjarjesh e   
     dukurish nga jeta shoqërore quhet?
48.Cilat janë llojet kryesore të romanit?
49.Nga cili roman është marrë fragmenti Të hani I Bishtanakes?
50 Çquajmë poezi lirike e dashurisë ?
51.Cilat elemente i hasim në përralla?
52.Si ndahet poezia popullore lirike?
53.Këngët  epike i ndajmë ne dy grupe.Cilat janë ato?
54.Tregimet e shkurtëra humoristike të thurrura rreth një personi të njohur , ose te trilluar që  
     shquhet për mendjehollësi quhen?
55.Gjinitë kryesore te dramatikës janë?
56.Sipas gjinisë filmat si ndahen?
57.Cila është ideja e poezisë Ti ke pas kenë një zonjë e randë e Pashko Vasës?
58.Çshpreh pyetja retorike?
59.Numro veprat e Pashko Vasës?
60.Çjanë baladat?
61.Alfabeti i cilës shoqëri u pranua në Kongresin e Manastirit?
62.Romani në të cilën shkrimtari pasqyron dukurit të ndryshme negative të shoqërisë quhet?
63Çështë tregimi?
64.Në ç` krijime hynë udhë përshkrimi?
65.Në cilën vepër Sami Frashërin e shohim si vizionar?
66.Çështë personifikimi?
67.Si sajohet alegoria?
68.Cila është ideja e romanit Sikur tisha djalë?
69.Çështë rrokja?
70.Llojet e theksave janë ?
71.Shenjat kryesore të pikësimit i ndajmë në tri grupe?
72.Nga cilat gjuhë shqipja ka huazuar fjalë?
73.Kryefjala mund të shprehet me ?
74.Si i quajmë kryefjalët që i përkasin të njëjtës folje në fjali?
75.Çshpreh kallëzuesori  i kryefjalës?
76.Çështë kundrinori i drejtë?
77.Cilat  pyetje i përdorim për të gjetur kundrinorin e drejtë?
78.Sa lloje ka kundrinori i zhdrejtë?
79.Në cilat rasa e hasim kundrinorin e zhdrejtë me parafjalë?
80.Çshprehin foljet kalimtare?
81.Shndërroi fjalinë veprore në fjali pësore? Gjithë paraditën shiu dhe sqota e kishin qullur qytetin.
82.Cilat fjalë mund të kryejnë funksionin e rrethanorit?
83.Çshpreh përcaktori i shprehur me mbiemër:
84.Përcaktori i shprehur me mbiemër mund të jetë:
85.Përcaktori i shprehur me përemër në çka përshtatet me emrin?
86.Përcaktori i shprehur me emër me parafjalë mund të jetë ?
87.Çtregon përcaktori i shprehur me emër?
88.Cilat janë llojet e ndajshtimit?
89.Ndajshtimi që qëndron gjithmonë në rasën emërore dhe që nuk ndryshon në rasë,nuk ndahet me  
     presje quhet?
90.Emrat sipas mbaresave në rasën emërore,numrin njëjës,trajtën e shquar klasifikohen në?
91.Në cilat rasa përemri vetor ka trajta të shkurta?
92.Çfarë funksione kryejnë përemrat vetorë në fjali?
93.Si quhen përemrat që shërbejnë për të treguar frymorë apo sende që ndodhen në afërsi të folësit  
     (ky,kjo,këto,këta) ose larg (ai,ajo,ata,ato)?
94.Përemrat pronorë përdoren?
95.Përemri pyetës kush përdoret për të pyetur për?
96.Çfunksion kryejnë përemrat e pacaktuar kur janë të shoqëruara  me një emër?
97.Si I ndajmë numërorët ?
98.Cilat janë karakteristikat e foljes?
99.Cili është dallimi në mes kohës së thjeshtë dhe kohës së përbërë e foljes?
100.Cilat folje janë në formën veprore?
101.Cilat folje janë në formën joveprore!
102.Fjalinë veprore ktheje në fjali joveprore?- Kryeredaktori i gazetës ka shkruar këtë artikull.
103.Cila mënyrë i ka të gjitha kohët?
104.Sa forma ka koha e shkuar?
105.Cilat janë mënyrat e foljes?
106.Cilat janë format e pashtjelluara?
107.Cilat mënyra e paraqesin veprimin si të mundshëm?
108.Çshpreh folësi me anën e mënyrës urdhërore?
110.Cilat janë fjalët e pandryshueshme të ligjëratës?
111.Llojet e ndajfoljeve janë?
112.Çquajmë fjali të thjeshtë?
113.Cilat janë llojet e pjesëve te fjalit e përbëra?
114.Llojet e fjalive me bashkërenditje janë?
115.Çfunksion kryen pjesa e nënrenditur ftilluese te fjalitë e përbëra?
116.Llojet e strofave?
117.Çjanë antonimet?
118.Çjanë sinonimet?
119.Çështë autoportreti?
120.Çështë shkallëzimi ose gradacioni?
121.Përfaqësuesi i pare i Letërsisë së Rilindjes Kombëtare është?
122.Portretin e kujt e jep autori në fragmentin  ,,Nënat Shqiptare ?
123.Çna mëson fabula ,,Breshka që fluturon ?
124.Autori popullor perms fjalëve të Halilit çfarë përshkruan?
125.Cilit lloje të pozisë i takon poezia ,,Rreth zjarreve e Dritëro Agollit  dhe çka parashtron  në të poeti?
126.A përdoren fjalë emocionuese dhe si është shkrimi tek letrat zyrtare?
127.Si krijohet ritmi i poezisë?
128.Çka shpreh poeti në poezinë ,,Lulëkuqja dhe çka simbolizon me lulen?
129.Cka paraqet poeti në fragmentin e dramës ,, Pesha e dheut?
130.Cili është personazhi kryesor dhe tema në tregimin Lisi I Milosaos?
131.Si përdoren trajtat e shkurta dhe të plota të përemrave vetorë?
132.Pse shërben përemri lidhor?
133.Cilët përemra pyetës kanë të njejtën formë pavarsisht nga funksioni që kryejnë?
134.Cilat janë veçoritë kryesore të kryefjalës?
135.Këngët humoristike janë:
136.Fjali e përbërë me nënrenditje dhe llojet e saj?
137.Cila është tema e tregimit ,,Perroi i keq i Nazmi Rrahmanit?
138.Cka tregon përemri  pronor dhe si përdoret?
139.Cilat janë kohët e foljes?
140.Udhëpërshkrimi është ?
141.Cilat vepra hyjnë në krijimet letraro-shkencore?
142.Si e formojnë gjininë femërore mbiemrat?
143.Cilët janë personazhet e fabulave?
144.Cila figure letrare paraqitet përmes vargjeve ,,Vetulla e saj si fiskaja  ,,shtegu i ballit si shtegu i malit...
145.Pse shërbejnë lidhëzat?
146.Sipas funksionit si I ndajmë lidhëzat?
147.Trego cila pjesë është e varur te kjo fjali e përbërë? Njeriu që mbytet kapet për fijen e kashtës.
148.Trego llojin e fjalisë së përbërë: E dim se çrëndësi ka gjuha amtare për kombin.
149.Trego llojin  e kësaj fjalie :i merzitur: ekë Dukagjini u shërua pas disa ditësh dhe atëherë iu bashkangjit çetës përsëri.
150.Trego llojin e kësaj fjalie dhe trego pjesën e varur: Po qe se fryn juga, do të ketë plot ngjala.

                                                          Përgjigje nga gjuha shqipe,klasa VII                                                                  

1. Lulet e verës-përmbledhje poezisë Bagëtia e bujqësia-poemë  Qerbelaja
     Historia e Skenderbeut
2. Letërsisë  së Rilindjes sonë Kombetare.
3. Atdheu është vendi ku kanë lindur stërgjysherit babai,nëna,motra e vëllai.
     Këngëtare shqipe-përmbledhje poezish
     Mallkimi I gjuhës shqipe-komedi
     Vdekja e Pirros-tragjedi
     Oxhaku E puthura Varri I pagëzimit-novela
5. Me moaret janë lloj letrar ku një personalitet I rëndësishëm rrëfen ngjarjet e ndryshme të kohës së   
     vet,në të cilat ka marrë pjesë active dhe ka qenë dëshmitar.
6. Epika,lirika dhe dramatika.
7. Epika është lloj letrar ku jeta pasqyrohet nëpërmjet rrëfimit për njarje  
    dhe për njerëz që kanë marrë pjesë në to,për sjellje dhe emocione të tyre në rrethana të ndryshme.
8.Përralla,tregimi,novela,romani etj.
9.Lirika është lloji letrar ku përshkruan gjendja shpirtrore,mendimet,ndjanjat që i lindin poetit nën   
     ndikimin e jetës shoqërore.
10.Poezia sociale,patriotike,erotike,peizazhiste,refleksive e tj.
11.Dramatika është krijim letrar ku pasqyrohet jeta e njeriut me anën e veprimit skenik të  
     personazheve dhe të dialogëve e monologëve të tyre.
12.Komedia,tragjedia dhe drama.
13.vaji I bilbilit-poemth              Juvenilia-përmbledhje me poezi                         Skodra-poemë                     Lissus-poemë
14.Me 1901 në Shkodër themeloi shoqërinë Agimi,e cila përpiloi një alfabet të ri  dhe botoi një varg librash për shkolla, ishte anëtar i komisionit për hartimin e alfabetit të njësuar te shipes.
15.Poeti përshkruan jetën e vetmuar të një vocrraku,të cilit I ati I ishte vrarë në luftë për liri,ndërsa e ëma në shtëpi dhe ai jetonte vetëm në kushte shumë të vështira..
16.Eshtë krijim letrar i gjnisë lirike, në të cilën poeti shpreh qëndrimin dhe botëkuptimet e veta ndaj  shoqërisë,dukurive të ndryshme të jetës shoqërore të njerëzve.
17.Janë këngë që u këndohen foshnjeve në djep,atëherë kur gjyshja ose nëna I ven ne gjumë.Nëna  shpreh ëndrrat dhe dëshirat e veta për fëmijën.
18.Monologu I brendshëm është pjesë e një vepre letrare,që përmban kuvendimin e një personazhi me vetveten duke shprehur në këtë mënyrë mendimet dhe ndjenjat e tij,jetën e brendshme dhe gjendjen shpirtërore.
19.Çeta e profetëve.
20.Letërsi e vjetër shqiptare quhet ajo letërsi që është krijuar që prej fillimit të shkrimit të saj,deri në peridhën e lëvizjes sonë kombëtare do të thotë gjer të Letërsia e Rilindjes Kombetare.
21.Karakter fetar e didaktik..
22.Shkrimtarët e veriut-alfabetin latin: shkrimtarët e jugut-alfabetin arabo-turk..
23.-Formula e pagëzimit (1462)
      -Fjalori i Arnold von Harfit (1497)
      -Perikopeja e ungjillit.
24. Marin Barleti, Gjon Buzuku, Pjetër Budi, Frang Bardhi, Pjetër Bogdani, Nezim Frakulla Berati, Hason Zyko Kamberi etj.
25.Kanë rëndësi të madhe historike pasi ruajnë të dhënat për vjetërsinë apo fillimet e shkrimit të shqipes dhe paraqesin vazhdimësinë e shkrimeve që vijnë pas dhe ishin një pike mbështetje për utorët në vazhdim.
26.Meshari i Gjon Buzukut (1555)
27. Fan Stilian Noli.
28.Hamburg të Gjermanisë (1930).Ishte i ndjekur nga qeveria e Ahmet Zogut.
29.Antiteza  
30.Poliglot.
31.Tregim i shkurtër alegorik që përmban ndonjë mësim morali.
32.Ezopi, La Fonten , Naim Frashëri, Çajupi, Ndre Mjeda, Nonda Bulka etj.
33.Simboli sajohet kur një ide abstrakte ose dukuri e karakterizojmë duke e zëvendësuar me ndonjë gjësend,i cili merr një kuptim të caktuar.
34.Poezisë së dashurisë (erotike).
35.Paraqitje e veprimit,thurja e veprimit, kulminacioni,peripecia dhe shthurja e veprimit..
36.Poezi peizazhiste (përshkruese).
37.Përshkrimi i natyrës dhe dukuritë e ndryshme që shfaqen në të. 
38.Rimë.
39.Rimë e puthur, rime e alteruar,e kryqëzuar,e ndërprerë,e ndërlikuar,e ngarkuar etj.
40.Lloj i poezisë lirike,në të cilën poeti shpreh ndjenjat e dhembjes,pikëllimit dhe hidhërimit për  
     gjënë e humbur, që nuk mund të kthehet më.
41.Përshkruan ndjenjën e dashurisë dhe të dhembjes për gruan e tij të vdekur Evgjeninë..
42.Baba Tomorri,Katërmbëdhjet vjeç dhëndërr,Pas vdekjes.
43.Poet i mjerimit e quajmë Migjenin dhe ai në veprat e tij shkruan për vuajtjet dhe skamjen e 
     fshatarit,për jetën e vështirë të lypësve ,për jetën e varfër të qytetarit shqiptar.
44.Këngët kreshnike (legjendare).
45.Poemë.
46.Jeronim de Rada, Anton Santori,Gavril Dara-I Riu, Zef  Serembe e tjer..
47.Romani.
48.Aventurier,historik,shoqëror,psikologjik,humori  stik,satirik,fantastik etj.
49.Lumi I vdekur nga Jakov Xoxa.
50 Vjersha në të cilën poeti shpreh ndjenjat e dashurisë ndaj të dashurës dhe anasjelltas.
51.Reale dhe fantastike.
52.Lirike familjare dhe lirike shoqërore.
53.Epike legjendare dhe epike historike.
54.Anekdota.
55.Tragjedia,komedia,dhe drama.
56.Artistike,dokumentare dhe vizatimore.
57.Të luftojmë për mbrojtjen e trojeve shqiptare.
58 Shpreh një mendim,një ndjenjë në formën e pyetjes që e ka pergjigjen brenda.
59.Bardha e Temalit,Trendafile e gjemba,Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët etj.
60.Janë hartime të shkurtra ose të gjata epiko-lirike,në të cilat përshkruhen ngjarje për fatin e ndonjë 
     personazhi,që perfundon tragjikisht.
61.Shoqëria Bashkrimi i Shkodrës përfaqësues i të cilit ishte Gjergj Fishta.
62.Roman satirik.
63.Vepër e vogël epike në prozë, në të cilin përshkruhet zakonisht ndonjë ngjarje me rëndësi nga jeta e një heroi a personazhi.
64.Në krijimet letraro-shkencore.
65.Shqipëria çka qënë , çështë dhe çdo të bëhet
66.Shprehje poetike e cila sajohet kur sendeve pa shpirt , ideve abstrakte ose dukurive  
     natyrore ua japim vetitë e njeriut.
67.Alegoria sajohet kur me anë të një fjale, fjalie,strofe ose një vepre të tërë tregojmë ndonjë 
     mendim të fshehtë , pra shprehja e ideve dhe e mendimeve bëhet tërthorazi.
68.Porsia e romanit është përpjekjet që duhet të bëhen për emancipimin e femrës shqiptare, si  
     faktor me rëndësi për edukimin e fëmijëve dhe në përgjithësi për përparimin e shoqërisë.
69.Një grup fonemash të përqëndruara rreth një zanoreje.
70.Theksi i fjalës , theksi i fjalisë ,theksi i insistimit.
71.-Shenjat që përdoren në fund të fjalisë.
     -Shenjat që përdoren brenda fjalisë.
     -thonjëzat,viza.
72.Nga latinishtja,greqishtja,turqishtja,sllavishtja,ital  ishtja,frengjishtja e anglishtja.
73.Emër,grup emëror,me përemër,me një pjesë të nënrenditur.
74.Gjymtyrë homogjene.
75.Një gjendje ose cilësi të personit a sendit që shënohet nga kryefjala.
76.Një emër,grup emëror ose përemër në rasën kallëzore që ndërtohet gjithmonë pa parafjalë.
77.Kë? , cilin?.cilën?,cilët?,cilat?,Ç?,çfarë?
78.-kundrinori i zhdrejtë pa parafjalë
     -kundrinori i zhdrejtë me parafjalë
79.Në rasën emërore,kallëzore ose rrjedhore gjithnjë i paraprirë me parafjalë.
80.Veprime që kalojnë mbi një send a mbi një frymor.
81. Gjithë paraditën qyteti ishte qullur nga shiu dhe sqota.
82.-një emër ose grup emëror.
     -një ndajfolje ose shprehje ndajfoljore.    një formë e pashtjelluar foljore
     -një pjesë e nënrenditur rrethanore (te fjalitë e përbëra.).
83.Përcaktori i shprehur me mbiemër shpreh një cilësi të sendit,dukurisë ose frymorit të treguar nga  
     emri që përcakton.
84.-përcaktori i paveçuar
     -percaktori i veçuar
85.Në gjini,numër dhe rasë
86.Emër në rasën emërore,kallëzore dhe rrjedhore.
87.Tregon nuanca të ndryshme kuptimore si përkatësi-cilësi,vend,emër të përveçëm të sendeve,lloj etj.
88.Ndajshtim i paveçuar
     Ndajshtim i veçuar
89.Ndajshtim i pavaçuar
90. emra të gjinisë mashkullore  i,u
      emra të gjinisë femërore  a
      emra të gjinisë asnjanëse  t,të
91. dhanore dhe kallëzore
92.Kryefjalës,kundrinor I drejtë,i zhdrejtë me parafjal dhe rrethanorë.
93.Përemra dëftorë
94.-Si përcaktorë të një emri
     -në vete
95.Përdoret për të pyetur për njerëz ose për qenie të personifikuara (në fabula)
96.Si përcaktorë
97.të thjeshtë të përngjitur dhe shprehje
98.fjalisë  tip.
99. -Koha e thjeshtë  formohet nga një folje e vetme
      -Koha e përbërë  formohet kur pjesores së foljes që zgjedhohet I shtohet para folja ndihmëse kam ose jam.
100.Të gjitha foljet që shprehin veprime që kryhen nga kryefjala dhe që zakonisht mund të kalojnë të  
      një kundrinori drejtë.
101.Të gjitha foljet që shprehin veprime që mbeten ose që bien mbi kryefjalën , pra  që i pëson kryefjala.
102.Ky artikull është shkruar nga kryeredaktori I gazetës.
103.Mënyra dëftore
104.Koha e pakryer e kryera e thjeshtë,e kryer,më se e kryer dhe e kryera e tejshkuar. (5 forma)
105.Dëftorja,habitorja,lidhorja,kushtorja,dëhirorj  a dhe urdhërorja.
106.Pjesorja,përcjellorja,paskajorja,mohorja
107.Lidhorja dhe kushtorja.
108.Urdhër,kërkesë,porosi,këshillë,ftesë etj.
109.Pjesorja  Shtuarja e një nga prapashtesave  rë (r), -ur-ë,-në
       Forma e pashtjelluar mohore: pa + pjesore
       Përcjellorja: duke+pjesore,       paskajorja: për të+pjesore
110.Ndajfoljet,parafjalët,lidhëzat,pasthirrmat dhe pjesëzat.
111.Ndajfoljet e mënyrët, vendit,kohës,sasisë dhe qëllimit
112.Një grup fjalësh që përmban një folje të zgjedhuar në një nga mënyrat vetore.
113.-Pjesë e pavarur,pjesë e varur dhe pjesë kryesore
114.-Fjalia e përbërë me bashkërenditje shtuese,veçuese,kundërshtore dhe përmbyllëse
115.Kryefjalës ose të kundrinorit të drejtë
116.Strofa me dy vargje,tri,katër,pesë etj.
117.Fjalë me kuptim të kundërt (lartë-poshtë etj)
118.Fjalë me kuptime të njëjtë ose të përafërt
119.Përshkrimi I pamjes së jashtme të autorit si dhe ndjenjat e tij.
120.Është atëherë kur poeti bën renditjen e fjalëve në fjali në mënyrë që të arrihet efekti I caktuar (pra  
       renditjae ideve,dukurive,mendimeve e ndjenjave).
121.Naum Veqilharxhi i cili botoi abetaren e parë shqipe ,,Ëvetari.
122.Portretin e nënave trimëresha të cilat krenoheshin me luftën e bijve të tyre.
123.Mendjemadhësia është veti negative e njeriut.
124.Portretin e Tanushës dhe përshkrimin pranveror të bjeshkëve shqiptare.
125.Poezi liriko  epike (baladë) autori përshkruan shqetësimin e Skënderbeut nga tradhëtia e Hamza 
       Kastriotit.
126.Në letrat zyrtare nuk përdoren fjalë emocionuese dhe shkrimi është i drejtpërdrejtë. Fillojnë me :
       I nderuar ose e nderuar ose vetëm z-ose znj-
       Në fund shkruhet: Me respekt -
127.Kur theksi përsëritet sipas një numri të barabartë rrokjesh brenda një vargu , krijohet ritmi i poezisë.
128.Poeti shpreh protestën kundër shtresave sunduese-shkaktarë për gjendjen e mjeruar - Lulëkuqja  
       simbolizon shtresën e varfër  e të mjerë që shtypen pa mëshirë.
129. ,,Pesha e dheut
       Rezistencën e shqiptarëve dhe torturat nga pushteti famëkeq  shpërnguljen për në Turqi me detyrim.
130.Poeti  i madh arbresh Jeronim de Rada
       Tema: nderi dhe respekti I popullit për poetin e madh arbresh të Rilindjes Kombëtare  De Radën
131.Trajtat e shkurta mund të përdoren pa të plotat ndërsa trajtat e plota nuk mund të përdoren pa trajtat   
      e shkurta.
132.Për të lidhur pjesën e nënrenditur përcaktore me emrin,grupin emëror ose përemrin paraprijës që e  
      plotëson.
133. Ç?  çfarë?
134.Vendi që zë në fjali, përshtatja me foljen, përemërzimi.
135.Janë ato krijme popullore ku përqeshin dukuri të ndryshme jetësore, që përshkruhen në mënyrë  
       qesharake ndonjë dukuri shoqërore a ndonjë veti të një personi.
136.Janë ato fjali të përbëra që kanë një pjesë kryesore dhe një apo më shmë pjesë të varura.Fjali  
       ftilluese,përcaktore dhe rrethanore.
137.Vuajtjet e fshatërave pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, por edhe shpresa për një të ardhshme të mire.
138.Tregon se kujt i përket prona e caktuar dhe përdoret si përcaktor.
139.Koha e tashme - një formë
       Koha e shkuar  pesë forma
       Koha e ardhme  dy forma 
140.Krijim letrar ku shkrimtari përshkruan një vend ose mjedis ashtu siç e ka pare dhe përjetuar gjatë  
       udhëtimit.
141.Ditari,memoarët,biografia,autobiografia,report  azhi dhe udhëpërshkrimi.
142.-Disa mbiemra duke ndryshuar nyjen e përparme i në e
      -disa marrin edhe mbaresën e
      -disa mbiemra për dy gjinitë kanë të njëjtën formë
143.Kafshët,shpezët,bimët,insektet
144.Krahasimi
145.Për të lidhur dy gjymtyrë të fjalisë ose dy pjesë të fjalisë së përbërë.
146.Lidhëza bashkërenditëse dhe lidhëza nënrenditëse.
147.Që mbytet-pjesë e varur përcaktore.
148.Fjali e përbërë me pjesë të nënrenditur kundrinore.
149.Fjali me bashkërenditje shtuese.
150.Po qe se fryn juga-pjesë e varur kushtore.


  HISTORI  KLASA 7

1. Kush e shpiku maqinën me avull?
2. Kur u kurorzua Napoleon Bonaparta për Perandor në Francë?
3. Kur shpërtheu Kryengritja e parë sërbe dhe kush e udhëheqi ate?
4. Kush e themeloi Pashallëkun e Shkodrës?
5. Kur u themelua lidhja shqiptare e Prizrenit?
6. Kush udhëheqi shqiptarët në mbrojtjen e Plavës dhe Gusisë?
7. Kush udhëhoqi vullnetarët e lidhjes në mbrojtjen e Hotit dhe Grudës?
8. Cilat forca i çliruan forcat e rregullta ushtarake të lidhjes në vitin 1881?
9. Kush dhe kur e formoi çeten e parë të armatosur?
10. Kur dhe ku themelohet alfabeti i sotëm i Gjuhës Shqipe?
11. Kush i priu Kryengritjes shqiptare në vitin 1911?
12. Kur u shpall deklarata e pavarsisë nga Kongresi i kolonive angleze në Amerikën Veriore?
13. Kur shpërtheu revolucioni Xhon Turk?
14. Ku dhe kush e zbuloi rrezen X?
15. Kur u shpall Hatisherifi i Gjylhanit?
16. Kush e bashkoi Gjermanin dhe kur?
17. Si quheshte shoqrija e Stambollit e formuar 2.X.1879 dhe kush e udhëheqte ? 
18. Cilët ishin veprimtart më të dalluar të ORM ?
19. Cili ishte ideologu I pushtetit  kryengritës në Krushevë ?
20. Cilat vende I çliruan forcat e lidhjes shqiptare  n vitin 1881 ?
21. Si ndaheshte popullsia n Franc para revolucionit ? 
22. Kush e themeloi pashallëkun e Shkodrs ? 
23. Kush e udheheqi kuvendin e Prizrenit ? 
24. Si shiheshte Shqipërija  nga shtetet e aleancës ballkanike ?  
25. Kur dhe ku u pranua  plotsisht pavarsija e Shqipëris?                                           

                                 II
26. Llokomotiven e parë me avull e konstruktoi?          	a) Robert Flutoni,	        	b) Xhorxh Stivenson,	    	c) Xhems Vati
27. Revolucioni Borgjez në Francë filloi:         	a) 4 korrik 1776,		b) 14 korrik 1789,	  	c) 10 qërshor 1878
28. Në cilin vit u mbajt  Kongresi i Berlinit:
a) 1815,           b) 1848,         c) 1878
29. Shoqata greke FILIKIE ETERA- Shoqata e miqve u formua më:
          	a) 1814	           	b) 1804,                     	c) 1813
30. Lidhja shqiptare e Pejës e quajtur Besa e formoi
         	a) Axhi Zeka 1899                   	b) Ymer Prizren 1878                     	c) Bajo Topoll 1906
31. Pavarsia e Shqipërisë  plotësisht u pranua më:     a) Kongresin e Berlinit 1878, 	b) Kongresin e Vienes 1815,         c) Konferencën e Londrës 1913

32. Shkolla e parë shqipe nën drejtimin e Pandeli Sotirit hapet:   a) me 7 mars 1887 në Korçë,      	b) 2 tetor 1879 në Stamboll        c) 17 tetor 1878 në Kresne
33. Kryengritja e Ilindenit filloi :    a) 1908,      b) 1903       c) 1912
34. Ideologu i pushtetit kryengrites në Krushevë ishte?    a) Pitu Guli,       	b) Goce Dellçevi,       	c) Nikolla Karevi
35. Kryengritja e Razllovcit filloi:                a) 20 mars 1876,            b) 17 tetor 1878,	          c) 29 korrik 1913
36. Shtypshkronjën e parë në Maqedoni e hapi:     a) 1838 në Selani Teodosie    Sinatesk,	b) 4 nëntor 1893- Gorgj Pulevski      c) 2 tetor 1879- Gorgj Puleski
37. Kryetar i parë i Qeverisë së Vlorës u zgjodh:       a) Ismail Qemali,	               	b) Luigj Gurakuqi,           	c) Isa Boletini
38. 
39. Kush ishte komandant i forcave të armatosur te Lidhjes së Prizrenit?
a) Haxhi Zeka,      	b) Sulejman Vokshi,	               	c) Abdyl Frashëri
40. Kryengritja e Dërvish Cares filloi :              	a) 1844,	        b) 1830,        c) 1757
41.	Kongresi i Berlinit u mbajt :          		a. 1778         b. 1789         c. 1878
42. Skllavërin në SHBA e suprimoi           a. Xhorxh Uashingtoni            b. Xhejms Vati               c. Abraham Linkoln    
43. Forcat e kryengritjes të Dervish Carës numronin :
         	a. 100 000 kryengritës
           	b. 15 000 kryengritës  
          	c. 10 000 kryengritës
44. Kur u formua Qeverija e përkohshme e lidhjes shqiptare të Prizrenit :       a. 1899        b. 1869               c. 1881

45. Lidhjen shqiptare Besa Besë e Pejës udhheqet nga :          a. Ali Pash Tepelena           b. Ali Pash Gusija                 c. Haxhi Zeka
46. Lufta e parë ballkanike u zhvillua  :         	a. 1899       	b. 1908          	c. 1912
47. Kongresi i Manastirit u mbajt më  :            a. 2.X.1879       b. 29.VII.1913       	c. 14-21.XI. 1908
48. Shkolla e parë shqiptare për vajza u hap:      a. 1789        b. 1899            c. 1891
49. Kryengritja e Razllovcit filloi :        a.  2.VIII.1903        b. 17.X. 1878         c. 20.V.1876                     
50. Me punën e kuvendit të Vlorës kryesonte :     	a. Haxhi Zeka          	b. Ymer Prizreni           c. Ismail Qemaili
                                                  III
51. Kuvendin e Prizrenit e udhëhoqi Iljas Loku (Dibra).                	            PO	JO
52.Ali Pash Tepelena sundoi në Pashallëkun e Janinës.                              PO	JO
53.Greqia fitoi pavarsinë në vitin 1878.                           		            PO	JO	
54. Skllavëria në SH.B.A. u siprimua nga Abraham Linkoln në vitin 1863.    PO	JO	                            
55. Në Janar 1881 në Kuvendin e Prizrenit u formua qeveria e përkohshme në krye me  Ymer Prizrenin.       PO	JO
56. Revolucioni Borgjez në Francë filloi më 14 korrik 1789.                         PO	JO
57. Xhorxh Stivenson konstruktoi anijen me avull.                                      PO	JO
58. Aleancën Ballkanike e formuan: Sërbia, Greqia dhe Bullgaria.               PO	JO
59. Më 2 tetor 1879 në Stamboll krijohet shoqëria e të shtypurit shkronja shqip me kryetar Sami Frashërin.                                                                               PO	JO
60. Shkolla e parë shqipe për vajza u hap në vitin 1891 në Korçë e udhhequr nga Gerasim Qiriazi dhe motrës së tij Sevastijes.                                              PO	JO
61. Organizata revolucionare Maqedonase(ORM) u themelua më 4 nëntor 1893.                             PO	JO
62. Pitu Guli vritet në fshatin Banje në vitin 1903.
		PO	JO
63. Hajdutet ishin çeta të armatosura që përbëheshin prej 5-10 antarë.     PO	JO

64. Rumena Vojvoda ishte harambash  i çetave hajdute.                               PO	JO
65. Shqiptaret në mbrojtjen e Ulqinit i udhehoqi Haxhi Zeka.                         	PO	JO
66. Shkolla e par shqipe filloi punën më 7 mars 1887 në Korçë  e udhhequr nga Pandeli Sotiri.                                                                                                   PO	JO
67. Në fronin shqiptar fuqit e mëdha vendosin Franc Feridianin.                     PO	JO
68. Kuvendi i Graçkës u mbajt m ë 23.VI.1911.                                               	PO	JO
69. Pashallku I Shkodrës shënoi rënje në vitin 1931.                                     	PO	JO
70. Organizata greke ,,Flike  Etere  u formua 1814 ne Odeos.                      	PO	JO
71. Komiteti I fshehtë shqiptar ,, Për liri të shqiptarve  formohet  1905, udhëheqet nga  Bajo Topolli.                                                                                             PO	JO
72. Lidhjen shqiptare të Pejs në vitin1899 e formoi Ymer Prizreni.                  PO	JO
73. Komandat I forcave të armatosura të lidhjes së prizrenit ishte Sulejman  Vokshi.                                	PO	JO
74. Kryengritja e Dervish Cars Filloi në vitin 1844.                                            PO	JO
75. Deklarata për pavarsin e SH.B.A u shpall më  4 korrik 1776  e hartuar nga Tomas Xheferson.                                                                                             PO	JO


PËRGJIGJE

1. Xhems Vati
2. 1804
3. 1804- Karagjorgj Petroviqi
4. Mehmed Pashë Bushtliu në vitin 1757
5. Më 10 qershor 1878
6. Ali pashë Gusia
7. Hod Sokoli
8. Kosovën, Shkupin, Tetovën, Gostivarin, Dibrën, etj.
9. Bajo Topulli 1906 në krahinën e Korçës
10. Në Kongresin e Manastirit prej 14 deri 21 nëntor të vitit 1908
11. Ded Gjo Luli
12. 4 korrik 1776 e hartuar nga Toma Xheferson
13. Në vitin 1908.
14. Në vitin 1895 në Gjermani Rentgeni zbuloi rrezen X.
15. Hatisherifi i Gjylhanit u shpall më 1839
16. Anton Fon Bizmarku 1871
17. Shoqrija e të shtypurit shqip Sami Frashri 
18. Goce Dellçev, DameGruev, P. Toshevi, Jane Sandanski 
19. Nikolla Karevi 
20. Kosovën, Shkupin, Tetovën, Gostivarin, Dibrën 
21. Krerët, bujarët dhe borgjezija fshatare 
22. Mehmet Pash Bushtaliu 1757
23. Iljaz Loku Dibran 
24. Si objekt coptimi,ata tokat shqiptare I konsideronin si të vetat 
25. 29 Korrik 1913,në konferencën e ambasadorve në Londër 

II


28.	c      29.	a  30.	a 31.	c 32.	a 33.	b34.	c35.	a36.	a37.	a38.	a39.	b40.	a41.	c42.	c43.	c44.	c45.	c46.	c47.	c48.	c49.	c50.	c51.	po52.	po53.	 54.	po55.	po56.	po57.	jo58.	po59.	po60.	po61.	po62.	o 63.	po64.	po65.	jo66.	po67.	jo68.	po69.	po70.	po71.	o72.	jo73.	po74.	po75.	po
GJEOGRAFI  KLASA E 7

1.   Prej nga rrjedhë emri i Evropes?
      2.   Në çfarë gjërsie gjeografike shtrihet Evropa?
      3.   Cilat ujra e rrethojne Evropën?
4.	Kush e ndan Evropën dhe Afrikën?
5.	Cilat  ujra i bashkon ngushtica e Gjibraltarit?
6.	Numroni gadishujt me te medhej te Evropes perendimore?
7.	Kah kalon meridiani fillestar?
8.	Çfarë vendi është Evropa sipas relievit?
9.	Si ndahen malet e Evropes ?
10.	Cila është maja më e lartë në Evropë?
11.	Numroni faktorët kryesor klimatik në Evropë?
12.	Ku është e përhapur rryma e Golfstrimit?
13.	Numroni vullkanet e gjalla në  mesdhe?
14.	Cili është lumi më i madhë në Evropë? a) Danubi, b) Vollga , c) Vardari
15.	Si ndahen liqejt sipas formimit në Evropë?
16.	Sa është numri i banorëve ne Evropë?
17.	Në sa rajone  gjeografike  ndahet  Evropa?
18.	Sa shtete gjinden në Evropën jugore?
19.	Sa shtete gjinden në Evropë?
20.	Sa shtete ka në Bashkësinë Evropiane ?
21.	Cilat shtete fqinje janë anëtare të Bashkësisë Evropiane?
22.	Numroni prej sa gadishujve përbëhet Evropa Jugore?
23.	Cilat tipe klimatike janë të përhapura në Evropën Jugore?
24.	Cilat detra i lidhë kanali i Suezit?
25.	Çfarë pozite gjeografike ka Evropa Perëndimore ?
26.	Cilat ujra i lagin brigjet  e Francës?
27.	Si quhet kanali qe e ndane Britanin e Madhe nga Franca?
28.	Cilat vende e përbëjnë Evropën Veriore?
29.	Numroni shtetet e Evropes Veriore?
30.	Kush e lidhë Detin e Veriut me Detin Baltik?
31.	Çjanë fjordet?
32.	Sa milion banorë jetojnë në Evropën Veriore?
33.	Çfarë pozite gjeografike ka Evropa e Mesme?
34.	Çfarë vende janë Zvicra dhe Austria ?
35.	Në cilat pjesë shtrihet Evropa e Mesme ?
36.	Sipas relievit çfarë vendi është Evropa Lindore?
37.	Cilët lumenjë derdhen në liqenin Kaspik?
38.	Me çka është e pasur Evropa Lindore?
39.	Cilat kultura kultivohen në Evropën Lindore?
40.	Pse themi se Rusia është vend evro-aziatik?
41.	Nga rrjedhë emri Azi?
42.	Çfarë pozite gjeografike ka Azia?
43.	Cilat ujra e rrethojne Azinë?
44.	Cili është kufiri që e ndanë Evropën dhe Azinë?
45.	Sa është sipërfaqja e Azisë?
46.	Sa gadishuj të mëdhenj ka në Azinë Jugore?
47.	Sipas relievit çfarë vendi është Azia?
48.	Sa është lartësia mesatare e Azisë?
49.	Si quhet rrafshnalta më e njohur në Azi ?
50.	Cila është maja më e lartë në Azi?
51.	Në cilin brez të ngrohtësisë gjindet Azia?
52.	Cilët janë faktorët kryesor klimatik?
53.	Cilat zona klimatike hasen në Azi?
54.	Në sa pellgje derdhen lumenjtë e Azisë? 
55.	Cili është liqeni më i madhë në Azi?
56.	Cili është liqeni më i thellë në botë?
57.	Me çka është i pasur kontinenti i Azisë?
58.	Sa milion banorë jetojnë në kontinentin e Azisë?
59.	Sa milion banorë jetojnë në Kinë ?
60.	Cila është gjuhë zyrtare në Indi?
61.	Në sa rajone ndahet Azia?
62.	Me çka është e njohur Azia Lindore?
63.	Çjanë cunamet?
64.	Cili është ushqimi kryesor i popullsisë në Kinë?
65.	Me çka është e pasur Kina ?
66.	Çfarë karakteri ka blegtoria në Kinë ?
67.	Si quhet akullnaja me e njohur në Himalaje?
68.	Si quhet liqeni me i madh në Himalaje?
69.	Cilat pjesë i përfshin Azia jugperëndimore?
70.	Si quhet ndryshe Kanali i Suezit?
71.	Si quhen lumenjtë më të njohur në Azinë Jugperëndimore?
72.	Cili është shkaku i konflikteve në Azinë Jugperëndimore?
73.	Cilat janë rajonet më të pasura me naftë?
74.	Me çka është e njohur Arabia Saudite?
75.	Me çka është i njohur Irani?

PËRGJIGJE

1.	Emrin Evropa e ka marre prej fjales se vjeter asiriane EREB- qe dmth.vend ku perendon dielli.
2.	Evropa shtrihet ne hemisferen veriore ne mes 36 °dhe 71° te gjersise gjeografike veriore.
3.	Evropen e rrethojne keto ujra: Oqeani i ngrire i Veriut, Oqeani Atlantik dhe Deti Mesdhe.
4.	Evropen dhe Afriken i ndan Deti Meshe, afersia me e madhe eshte te ngushtica e Gjibraltarit.
5.	Ngushtica e gjibraltarit i bashkon ujrat e Oqeanit Atlantik dhe te D.Mesdhe.
6.	Gad.me te medhej te Evropes perendimore jane: Gad.JUTLAND, NORMANDIA,dheBRETANJA.
7.	Meridiani fillestar ose, i Griniçit kalon neper Griniç afer Londrës.
8.	Evropa sipas relievit eshte vend ultesinor dhe malor.
9.	Malet e  Evropes sipas formimit ndahen : ne male te reja vargore dhe ne male te vjetra mollake.
10.	Maja me e larte ne Evrope eshte Mon Blani me 4810m . lartesi mbidetare.
11.	Si faktir kryesor klimatik ne Evrope jane :adams: jersia gjeografike,afersia e ujrave ,rrymat detare, levizjet e ererave, dhe relievi.
12.	Kjo rryme formohet nga gjiri I Meksikos fryn neper oqeanin Atlantik  duke u perhapur kah Evropa perendimore dhe G.i Skandinavise.
13.	Si vullkane me te njohura jane :e lashte: tna,Vezuf, dhe Stromboli.
14.	a)Danubi, b)Vollga , c) Vardari .
15.	Liqejt sipas formimit ne Evrope ndahen ne l.Tektonike,te akullnajave,karstik, lumor dhe artificial.
16.	Ne Evrope jetojne mbi  720 mil. banore.
17.	Evropa ndahet ne 5 rajone gjeografike :e lashte: vropa jugore, perendimore, veriore, lindore dhe E.qendrore.
18.	Ne Evropen jugore gjinden 17 shtete.
19.	Ne kontinentin e Evropes gjinden 44 shtete.
20.	Per momentin ne B.E. ka gjithsejt 27 shtete.
21.	Ne BE. Prej shteteve fqinje si anetare jane: Greqia dhe Bullgaria.
22.	Ne Evropen Jugore gjinden keto Gadishuj :egjiptiane: ad.Ballkanik, Gad.Apenin, dhe Gad.Pirinej.
23.	Ne Evropenjugore hasen keto tipe klimatike :breshka: l.mesdhetare,e ndryshueshme mesdhetare, dhe kl. Malore.
24.	Kanali I Suezit I lidhe Detin Mesdhe dhe D.e Kuq.
25.	Evropa perendimore ka pozite te volitshme sepse I lidhe vendet e Evropes dhe ato tej oqeanike.
26.	Brigjet e Frances I lagin ujrat e Oqeanit Atlantik dhe te Detit Mesdhe.
27.	Kanali qe e ndane  Britanin e Madhe prej Frances quhet Kanali Lamansh.
28.	Evropen Veriore e perbejne Gadishulli I Skandinavise,Gad.Jutland, dhe ishulli Island.
29.	Ne Evropen Veriore  gjinden keto shtete:Norvegjia;Suedia,FInlanda,Danimarka dhe Islanda.
30.	Keto detra I lidhen ngushtica Skagerak,Kategat dhe Sund.
31. Fjordet jane gadishuj,gji deti te ngushta e te gjata.
32.Ne Evropen Veriore jetojne24.4 mil. banore.
33.	Evrope Qendrore ka pozite te volitshme gjeografike sepse I lidhe pjeset tjera te Evropes.
34.	Zvicra dhe Austria jane vende Alpike sepse shtrihen ne Alpe.
35.	D.i Bardhe ;kurse ne jug deri te D.Azof dhe D. e Zi. (Evropa e Mesme shtrihet:ne veri deri te D.Barenc,dhe
36.	Evropa lindore sipas relievit eshte vend ultesinore.
37.	Ne liqenin Kaspik derdhen keto lumej:Vollga , l. Don,Dnjeper dhe Dnjester.
38.	Evropa lindore eshte e pasur me pasuri xeherore :qenka: ymyr,hekur ,nafte,thëngjill, dhe gaze natyrore.
39.	Ne Evropen lindore kultivohen :adams: ruri,misri, thekra,tershera, pambuku dhe panxhar sheqeri.
40.	Sepse teritori i  Rusise shtrihet ne dy kontinente.
41.	Emri Azi rrjedhe nga fjala asireasu qe dmth.toke e lindjes.
42.	Azia ka pozite te volitshme sepse lidhe  Azin me kontinentet tjera.
43.	Kontinentin e Azise e rrethojne keto ujra:Oqeani i ngrire i Veriut, Oqeani  Paqesore, dhe Oqeani  Indian.
44.	Evropen dhe Azine i ndane Mali Ural, lumiUral, Liqeni Kaspik, Deti i ZI, ngushtica e Bosforit, Deti Mramor, dhe ngushtica e Dardaneleve.
45.	Azia eshte kontinenti me I madhe ne bote me nje s. prej 44.4 mil. km2.
46.	Ne Azine jugore ka tre Gad. te medhenj: Gad.indokines, Gad.Industanit dhe Gad.Arabik.
47.	Azia sipas relievit eshte vend malore,ultesinore, rrafshnalte, dhe lugina te lumejve.
48.	Lartesia mesatare mbidetare e Azise eshte 950m.
49.	RRafshnalta me e njohur ne Azi eshte Tibeti.
50.	Maja me e larte ne Azi eshte Mont Everest  (Xhomolungma ne gjuhen vendore me 8848m.lartesi.
51.	Kontinenti I Azise shtrihet ne hemisferen veriore.
52.	Si faktore kryesore klimatik jane  :adams: jersia gjeografike ,afersia e ujrave,masat ajrore,rrymat detare, dhe relievi.
53.	Ne Azi hasen keto zona klimatike :Zona ekuatoriale,tropikale,subtropike,zona e mesme , emesme kontinentale,subpolare dhe polare.
54.	Lumejt e Azise derdhen ne keto pellgje:Pellgu I Oqeanit te ngrire te Veriut,P. Oq.Paqesore, P.Oq.Indian dhe ne Pellgje te  mbyllura.
55.	Liqeni me I madhe  ne bote eshte l. Kaspike 371.000 km.2.
56.	Liqeni me I thelle ne bote eshte l. I Bajkallit me 1741m. thellesi.
57.	Kontinenti I Azise eshte I pasur me nafte sepse 65%e rezervave gjinden  ne kete kontinent.
58.	Ne kontinentin e Azise jetojne 3.6 mliard banore.
59.	Ne Kine jetojne mbi 1.3 miliard banore.
60.	Sigjuhe zyrtare ne Indi eshte gjuha angleze.
61.	Azia ndahet ne keto rajone :Azia lindore,juglindore,jugore,Azia jugperendimore,Azia qendrore,dhe Azia veriore.
62.	Azia lindore njihet me numer te madhe te vullkaneve dhe te termeteve.
63.	Cunamet jane vale deti te gjata dhe te larta te shkaktuara ne fund te Oqeaneve.
64.	Si ushqim kryesor I popullsise ne kine eshte orizi.
65.	Kina eshte e pasur me pasuri natyrore:nafte,qymir,dhe metale me ngjyra.
66.	blegtoria ne Kine ka karakter nomad.
67.	Akullnaja me e njohur ne Himalaje eshte akullnaja  Sjacen.
68.	Liqeni me I madhe ne Himalaje eshte l. PANGONG CO.
69.	Perfshin pjesen jugperendimorene mes D. Mesdhe,ne perendim,dhe Pakistanit  ne lindje ne veri  tek D. I Zi.
70.	Kanali I Suezit ndryshe quhetKanali I naftes.
71.	Si lumej me te njohor jane  :elefanti: igri dhe Eufrat.
72.	Shkaku kryesor I konflikteve ne azin jugperendimore eshte nafta.
73.	Si vende me te njohurame nafte jane  :breshka: uvajti,Emiratet e Bashkuara,Arabe,Arabia Saudite, Omani,dhe  Iraku.
74.	Arabia Saudite ka te zhvilluar turizmin.
75.	Irani  perpos naftes eshte I njohur edhe me prodhimin e qilimave te njohur siQIlimat e Persise.




BIOLOGJI KLASA E 7

1.	Trego tri shtresat e lëkurës?
2.	Si quhen organet për lëvizje te lëkurgjemborët (ylli i detit)?
3.	Si quhet mbështiellësi trupor te butakët?
4.	Sistemi i organeve të qarkullimit të gjakut përbëhet nga:_____________________________
5.	Cilat janë pjesët përbërëse të `do organi shqisor?
6.	Te cila shtazë paraqitet së pari herë sistemi nervor dhe si quhet ai?
7.	Numro tri fazat e zhvillimit embrional?
8.	Prej sa pjesëve përbëhet zemra te ujëtokësorët? 
9.	Numro llojet e lëngjeve që qarkullojnë në trupin e organizmave shtazorë?                           
10.	Në prerje tërthore të veshkës dallojmë tri shtresa? Cilat janë ato?
11.	Cilat nga shtazët e përmendura përveç lukthit ka edhe planc:
	     	a. gjarpëri      	b. majmuni    	c. lopa            	d. derri
12.	 Cilat nga shtazët që fluturojnë është gjitar ?
			a. Bleta          	b. Pëllumbi	c. Lakuriqi	d. Pata
13.	Me `ka marin frymë : peshqit, insektet dhe shpendët? 
14.	Trego mënyrat e shumimit jogjinor ( joseksual ) te shtazët !
15.	Cilët shtazë i quajmë zvaranik dhe trego grupet e tyre ? 
16.	Prokariota janë ato qreliza që u mungon :
		a. Citoplazma			b. bërthama
			c. vakuolet			d. plastidet  
17.	Rretho organelin qelizor që paraqet rezervar të proteineve: 
 		a. Kromozomet		b. vakuolet
			c. Ribozomet			d. Lizozomet
18.	Grykorët i quajm sepse kanë _________________ këta i ndajmë në 4 grupe:
19.	Cilin nga organelet e përmendura e hasim vetëm ke qelizat bimore:
 a. Klorofili		b. membrana qelizore
				c. Mitohondret		d. Ribozomet
20.	Shkenca që merret me grupimin e organizmave quhet ____________________ ,    
       klasifikimin,  të cilin edhe sot e shfrytëzojmë e ka bë ___________________
21.	Zvaranik i quajm sepse _________________ i ndajmë në 4 grupe ato janë:                          
22.	Cilat nga qelizat e përmendura kanë aftësi të bëjnë lëvizje ameboide
	            a.  qelizat nervore		b.  qelizat e bardha të gjakut
			c.  qelizat epiteliale	            d.  qelizat e kuqe të gjakut 
23.	Organizmat shtazor i grupojmë sipas disa kritereve ato janë:
                   a. _________________________________
                   b. _________________________________
                                       c. _________________________________
24.	Cili nga organet nuk i takon organeve digjestive (tretjes) 
          	                             a.  goja			b. zorrët
	                              c.  laringu			d. Ezofagu
25.	Pigmenti që përmban gjaku  Hmoglobina  në vete përmban
 	                   a.  Bakër				b. Magnezium
	                     c. zink				d. Hekur
26.	Enët e gjakut që nxjerrin gjakun nga zemra quhen:
 	         	a. Venë		      b. kapilar
	         	c. Trakeje		      d. Artere
27.	Hidra ka sistem të tretjes vetëm me një hyrje. 
			Po       Jo  
28.	Cilat nga shtazët  kanë sistem të hapur të gjakut
 	                          a. Gjitarët			     b. Butakët
	                           c. Shpendët			     d. Ameba

29.	Zemra te peshqit ka  ___ veshëza dhe ____ barkusha,
                  te ujtokësorët ___ veshëza dhe ____ barkushe,
                  te njeriu         ___ veshëza dhe ____ barkushe
30.	 Çdo organ shqisor përbëhet nga tre elemente ata janë:
31.	 Fotografi në formë të mozaikut shohin:
			a. njeriu               		b. Insektet
				c. peshqit                                d. gjarpërinjët
32.	Cila nga materjet e përmendura gjindet në sasi më të  madhe në trupin e organizmave të gjalla:
 			a.    proteinat 			b.  yndyrat
				c.    uji				d.  sheqeri
33.	 Organet e tajitjes te skrraja e shiut quhen :
			a. nefride                		 b. Veshkë
				c. gjëndrra e gjebërt                d.  Kanale të malpigut
34.	 Te organizmat shtazore dallojmë këto lloje të sistemeve nervore,  (plotëso) pran shtazë 
	 shkruaje sistemin:
	        Hidra    ______________________  ;    Skrraja e shiut _____________________
	         Planari  ______________________  ;    Gjitarët            _____________________
35.	Si quhen ndryshimet që ndodhin në gjenet e kromozomeve:
                                 a. selekcionim			b. modifikime
			         c. mutacione			d. Adaptim
36.	 Lëngu trupor te kërmilli dhe gaforet quhet
	            a. Hidrolimf		b. gjak
	             c. Hemolimf		d. Limfë
37.	Mjedisi  jetësor është ___________________________________________  
	Pjesa e mjedisitn jetësor  ku  janë  relativisht kushte të njëjta jetësore quhet ______________.
38.	Cili nga shkencëtarët e përmendur ka studijuar trashigimin:
		a. Çarlls Darvini		b. Gregor Mendeli
			c. Avton Van Levenhuk	d. Karll Line 
39.	Bashkësa jetëor quhet ___________________ ajo është e përbërë nga:
                            a.  ______________________   b.  _______________________ 
40.	Te gjitarët dallojm 4 lloje dhëmbësh:  a.________________ b. ________________   
 							c._________________d. _______________
41.	Frymëmarja  te shtazët ujore kryesisht bëhet me ____________________ , ndërsa te
	shtazët tokësore me ___________________ dhe ___________________.
42.	Enët e gjakut që  lidhin venët me arteret quhen    _______________________ 
       ndërsa ato enë që nxjerrin gjak  nga zemra quhen _______________________  
43.	Rrugët e frymëmarjes në mushkri përfundojn verbërisht në 
	                     a. Verëza			     b. Laringu
	                       c. Qeset ajrore		                 d. Trakeja
44.	Cilat nga shtazët nuk kanë skelet të mbrendshëm:
                 	a. Bretkoca 			b. shpendët
                 		c. Hardhuca			d. Insektet
45.	Në procesin e digjestionit marrin pjesë shumë materie aktive ato janë: 
 	                  	a. Mineralet			b. Enzimet
	                  	c. Vitaminet			d. Hormonet	
46.	Cila shkencë i studion lidhjet farefisnore ndërmjet shtazëve?
                             	a.  filogjenia                           	b. botanika
                             	c. zoologjia                            	d.  ekologjia 
47.	 Si quhet grupa e organizmave që përfshin më shumë gjini? 
                               	a. rendi                                        b. familja 
                               	c. lloji                                          d. Klasa 
48.	Shtazë dygjinore  hermafrodite është
          		        	a peshku.                             	 b. bretkoca
                                c. kërmilli. 		             d. kali
49.	Temperaturë të përhershme trupore kan: 
                                 	a peshqit...                                      b gjitarët 
                                c. ujtokësorët                                 d. zvaranikët.
50.	Kahja e qarkullimit të lëngjeve cirkulatore në qarkullimin e vogël është
      		  	a.  zemër  mushkri - zemër          b. zemër - organe - zrmër 
            	c. zemër  kokë - këmbë               d. zemër - aortë - zemër
51.	Cila nga shtazët ka temperatur konstante?
            		a picrraku.           		 b.  hardhuca
            		c. struthi             		 d. trofta
52.	Cilët elemente të gjakut bëjnë pjesë në përbërjen e limfës?
                                  	a qelizave të kuqe të gjakut.          b. qelizave të bardha të gjakut.
                              	c.  pllakëzave të gjakut.                 d. kapilarët e gjakut 
53.	Mbështetjen trupore këmbënyjorëve ja jep:
            		a. skeleti i jashtëm - kitina.          	 b. hidroskeleti.
        		           	c skeleti eshtror 			 d.skeleti i mbrendshëm.
54.	Zbërthimi i materjeve ushqyese në mitokondre me pjesmarjen e oksigjenit quhet:
	                      	a.  klonim qelizor 		b.  shumim qelizor.		
                                c.  tajitje qelizore. 	           d.   frymëmarje qelizore. 
55.	Sistemin nervor shkallëzor e hasim te: 
                                  	a. skrrajat unazore.                  b meduza.
                                c. shpuza.                                d. hidra.
56.	Numëro organelet e qelizave shtazore: ________________ , ______________ ,  
         ______________ , _______________ , ________________ , ________________ .
57.	Indet janë __________________________________________________  _____
 	llojet e indeve shtazore janë: 	 _____________________  , ____________________
						_____________________  ,  ___________________ .   
58.	Grykorët i quajm Pëcëllues sepse kanë ______________________ kan dy shtresa
	qelizash i ndajmë në 4 grupe: a.____________________  b. ________________________
59.	Cila nga pjesët e shënuara nuk është organel i qelizës , por i bërthamës.
 		a. Membrana qelizore		b. kromozomi
			c. Citoplazma			d. vakuolet
60.	 Sipas mënyrës si e fitojnë energjinë bimët, bëjnë pjesë në grupin:
		a. Heterotrof			b. parazit
			c. autotrof			d. insektngrënës
61.	Gjitarit sipas placentit i ndajmë në dy grupe ato janë:
       1.Gjitar __________________ janë  _________________ , _______________
      	2. Gjitar __________________ janë _________________ , _______________,     
       _______________, _________________ , _______________ ,_______________
62.	Eukariota  ata organiyma që në qeliyat e tyre kan:
		a. Citoplazma			b. bërthama
			c. vakuolet			d. Plastidet 
63.	Disa inde ndërtojn _______________. Trego tre sisteme organesh :______________  
      __________________ ; __________________________  , ____________________________
64.	Cila shtazë ka mënyrën parazitare të ushqyerit?
                                a. këlbaza e melqis                  b. parameciumi
                            c. euglena                                d. korali 
65.	Pakurrizor i quajmë sepse ___________________________ grupet e tyre janë:  
                           _______________ ,   _______________ , ___________________, 
                           _______________ ,   _______________ , ___________________ .  

66.	Këmbënyjorët trupin e kanë të mbuluar me __________________, grupet e janë:
 Merimangorëve janë: a.. ____________________   b. __________________
                                                     c. _____________________  d. __________________.

67.	Pastrimi dytësorë i gjakut dhe kthimi i kriprave dhe ujit në kapilarët e gjakut quhet:
                                  a. filtririm.                          b. rifiltririm 
                              c. kullim.                            d. derdhje 
68.	Simetri rrezore  radiale ka trupi i  
                            	a.. gjarpërit                       b. meduzës 
                            	c. hardhucës.                     d. planaries
69.	Cili grupë i pakorrizorëve ka ndërtim më të thjeshtë?
          		  a.  lëkurgjemborët 		 b. butakëti
       	              c. shpuzorëti        	 d. përcëlluesit
70.	Te cilët nga kurrizor në barkushë qarkullon gjaku i përzier i oksiduar dhe reduktuar?
                           	a. dallëndyshja 		b.  gjarpëri 
          		c. orangutani                 	d..  lopa
71.	 Funksioni i vëshkës është që të mare pjesë në:
                          	a. baraspeshën e ujit.              b. krijimin e djersës.
                          	c. përfitimin e energjis           d. termoregullacion
72.	Sistemin nervor gypor e hasim te:
 	               	a..kërmilli                          	b. hidra.
	               	c. peshqit.                            	d. planaria.
73.	Sistemi nervor për herë të parë paraqitet te  shtazët  __________________________
       dhe quhet  ____________________________ 
74.	 Çka kupton me termin  Zhvillim me metamorfozë,  trego ndonji shembull
75.	Kur një shtazë i posedon tëdy organet për shumim  quhet _____________________
       jep një shembull ____________________________________ .

PËRGJIGJE

1.	Epiderma, derma dhe indi nënlëkuror   
2.	Këmbët ambulakrale    
3.	Manteli.   
4.	Zemra, enët e gjakut, dhe gjaku   
5.	Pranuesi  receptori, nervi ndijor  senzitiv, efektori  qendra e përpunimit
6.	Te hidra  sistem nervor rrjetor 
7.	Morula, blastula dhe gastrula.   
8.	Dy veshëza dhe një barkushe.    
9.	Hidrolimfa, hemolimfa, limfa dhe gjaku    
10.	Korja veshkore, palca veshkore, dhe legeni veshkor
11.	 c
12.	 c
13.	 Peshqit me verëza; insektet me trake; shpendët me mushkri
14.	 Me ndarje të thjeshtë, me bulëzim, me coptim, fragmentim
15.	 Ato shtazë që me trup zvariten me anën barkore.
	 Ato shtazë që me trup zvariten me anën barkore.
16.	 b
17.	 c
18.	 Grykë; a. Hidrat, b. Meduzat.c. aktiniet, d. Koralet
19.	 a
20.	 Taksonomi ose Sistematikë , Suedezi - Karl Line
21.	 Zvariten , a. Hardhucat, b. Gjarprinjët, c. Breshkat, d. Krokodilat
22.	 b
23.	 a. Ndërtimit të trupit, b. Prejardhjes, c. Lidhjes farefisnore
24.	 c
25.	 d
26.	 d
27.	 po
28.	 b
29.	 1 : 1 ;   2 : 1 ;   2 : 2  
30.	Pranuesi (receptori); përçuesi (nervi shqisor);  qendra në tru
31.	b 
32.	c 
33.	a
34.	Sistem nervor rrjetor; Sistem nervor shkallëzor; Sistem kurdelor; Sistem nervor gypor
35.	c 
36.	c 
37.	Vendi ku jetoj organizmat e gjalla;  Biotop
38.	b 
39.	Biocenozë ;  a. Fitocenoza , b. Zoocenoza 
40.	 a.Prerësit, b. Coptuesit, c. Paradhëmballat dhe d. Dhëmballat
41.	Në ujë me verëza; në tokë  me trake dhe mushkëri 
42.	Kapilar, Artere 
43.	c 
44.	d 
45.	b
46.	a 
47.	 b
48.	 c
49.	 b
50.	a. zemër  mushkri - zemër 
51.	c 
52.	b 
53.	a 
54.	d
55.	a 
56.	Membrana, citoplazma, bërthama, ribozomet, centrozomet, lizozomet, aparati i golxhit  
57.	Grumbull qelizash me form, ndërtim dhe funksion të njëjt.
	 indi eshtror, muskulor, nervor, lidhor ( kërcor, i gjakut, dhjamor)  
58.	 Qeliza djegëse  përcëllues   -     a  ektoderma,      b endoderma
59.	 b
60.	 c 
61.	 	1. Gjitar pa placent janë: sqepori dhe strajcorët
		2. Gjitar me placent janë : Insektngrënësit, brejtësit, bishat, fletarë, primatët etj.
62.	b 
63.	Organe  Sistemi i tretjes, Sist. nervor, Sist. i frymëmarjes, lëvizjes, Sis. shqisor 
64.	a
65.	Nuk kan bosht kurrizor -  Parashtazorët, Shpuzorët, Grykorët, skrrajat, nyjorët,
	Butakët, Lëkurgjemborët
66.	Kitinë - 	a. Gaforet, b. Insektet, c. Merimangorët, d. Shumkëmbëshat 
67.	b 
68.	b 
69.	c
70.	b
71.	a 
72.	c 
73.	Hidra quhet Sistek nervor rrjetor 
74.	kur të vegjlit nuk i ngjajn prindëve të tyre  insektet, bretkoca etj. 
75.	Hermafrodit  skrraja e shiut, krmilli  etj. 


FIZIKË KLASA E 7

1.	Cila është vetia themelore e materies ?
2.	Prej cilave madhësi fizike varet dendësia e trupave ?
3.	 Sa decimetra në kub (dm³) ka 1l (litër) ?
4.	Pse era e parfumit përhapet shumë shpejt në ajër ?
5.	Instrumenti për matjen e masës së trupave është :
a)	kronometri       b) peshorja         c) dinamometri
6.	Vëllimi i një trupi të ngurtë matet me:
   a) litra         b) kilogram       c) metër në kub
7.	5 g  janë :
   a)   5000 mg            b) 0,5 mg             c) 500 mg
8.	Vaji qëndron mbi ujë sepse:
   a) ka dendësi më të madhe
   b) ka dendësi më të vogël
   c) ka dendësi të njejtë
9.	Si ndahen lëvizjet mekanike sipas formës së traektorës ?
10.	Me çka është e barabartë shpejtësia te lëvizja e njëtrajtëshme drejtvizore ? 
11.	Çfar lëvizje bën trupi nëse gjatë kohës shpejtësia e tij ndryshon ?
12.	Gjatë rënies së lirë,shpejtësia e trupit:
 a) nuk ndryshon
   b) zvogëlohet  vazhdimisht
   c) rritet vazhdimisht
13.	Lëvizja e makinës gjatë frenimit është:
a)	lëvizje e njëtrajtshme
   b)  lëvizje e nxituar
 c)  lëvizje e ngadalsuar
14.	Makina me shpejtësi 10 m/s  për kohën prej 10s kalon rrugë prej:
   a)  10 m                b)  100 m              c)  1000 m
15.	Dinamometri është instrument për matjen e:
   a) shpejtësisë dhe nxitimit
   b) forcës dhe peshës
   c) masës dhe dendësisë
16.	Si thotë ligji i Njutonit për aksionin dhe reaksionin ?
17.	Prej çka varet forca e gravitetit me të cilën trupat tërhiqen në mes veti ?
18.	Trupi me masë  50 kg  ku peshon më shumë: në Tokë,Hënë apo Jupiter?
19.	Prej çka varet madhësia e forcës së fërkimit ?
20.	Nëse pikëmbështetja  O  është nën qendrën e rëndimit  T ,trupi ndodhet në gjendje:
            a)  stabile                    b)  labile                  c)  indiferente
21.	Pikëveprimi i peshës së trupit quhet :
   a) forcë e gravitetit
   b) forca e rëndimit
   c) qendra e rëndimit të trupit
22.	Me çka është e barabartë shtypja te trupat e ngurtë ?
23.	Pse kur qëndrojmë mbi ski shkaktojmë  shtypje më të vogël mbi borë sesa
kur  qëndrojmë pa ski ? 
  24. . Barazimi që shpreh shtypjen është :
 a)  P =                  b)   P =               c)  P =  
  25.  Si thotë ligji i Paskalit ?
26	Cilat  janë mënyrat e ndrimit të energjisë së brendshme ?
27	. Syprina e një trupi është 0,4 m² . Trupi vepron me forcë 4 N mbi bazën ku ështëvendosur.   
      Sa është shtypja mbi bazë ?
       a )  1 Pa                         b)  10 Pa                      c)  0,1 Pa
  28. Në lëngjet ose gazrat e mbyllura veprimi i forcës së jashtme bartet në të                                                                                    
         gjitha drejtimet njëlloj. Ky është :
a)	Ligji i Njutonit             b)  Ligji i Arkimedit           c)  Ligji i Paskalit
29.	 Çka është temperatura ? 
30.	 Me çka është e barabartë puna mekanike ?
31.	Nëse shpejtësia e një trupi dyfishohet atëherë energjia kinetike e tij:
a)  nuk ndryshon         b)  zmadhohet dy herë      c)  zmadhohet katër herë
32.	Për bartjen e një trupi duhet të veprojë forca prej 120N. Sa punë do të kryhet 
       nëse trupin e zhvendos ajo forcë për 7m ?
a)  84 J                     b)  840 N                    c)  840 J
33.	Për kryerjen e punës prej 420J na nevoiten 6s. Sa do të jetë fuqia ?
   a) 700 W                  b)  70 W                     c)  60 W
34.	Gjatë kohës së rënies nga një lartësi, trupi zotëron:
   a) vetëm energji potenciale  (Ep)
   b) vetëm energji kinetike  (Ek)
   c) edhe energji potenciale edhe kinetike
35.	Me rritjen e lartësisë të trupit nga toka , energjia potenciale e tij:
   a) nuk do të ndryshojë
   b) do të rritet
   c) do të zvoglohet
 36. Me cilin barazim njehsohet sasia e nxehtësisë (Q) :
         a) Q = c  m  ∆t         b) Q = m g  h          c) Q = m  g  ∆t
 37. Nëse e mbajmë një copë akulli në dorë, nxehtësia kalon:
         a) nga dora në akull
         b) nga akulli në dorë
         c) njëlloj në të dy drejtimet
 38. Sfera metalike kur nxehet :
         a) bymehet vetëm në gjatësi
         b) bymehet në të gjitha drejtimet njëlloj
         c) nuk bymehet fare
 39. Uji vlon në temperaturë :
         a) 100 K             b) 0º C              c) 373 K
 40  Kalimi i lëndës nga gjendja e ngurtë në të lëngët quhet:
a.)  avullim         b) shkrirje         c) kondenzim 
   41. Numro madhësitë themelore fizike në sistemin internacional ( SI ).
   42. Cila është vetia themelore e materies ?
   43. Sa centimetra në kub (cm3) ka në 1m3
   44. Çka është menzura ?
   45. Cilat janë gjendjet agregate të substancave ?
   46. Çka quajm lëvizje mekanike ?
   47. cila është njësia themelore për matjen e shpejtësisë ?
   48. Si ndahen madhësitë fizike ?
   49. Si mund të jenë lëvizjet jo të njëtrajtshme  (lëvizjet e ndryshuara)?
   50. Çka quajm nxitim ?
   51. Cila është njësia themelore për matjen e nxitimit ?
   52. Si definohet forca ?
   53. Pse forca është madhësi fizike vektoriale ?
   54. Si thot ligji i inercionit ( ligji i parë i Njutonit) ?
   55. Si thot ligji i aksionit dhe reaksionit (ligji i tretë i Njutonit) ?
   56. Çka quajm forcë e rëndimit ( rëndimi tokësor) ?
   57. Cilat janë llojet e fërkimit ?
   58. Cila forcë e fërkimit është më e madhe ?
          a) forca e fërkimit në rrëshqitje     b) forca e fërkimit në rrokullisje
   59. Me çka është e barabartë rezulltanta e dy forcave që veprojnë në drejtim dhe kahe të njejtë ?
   60. Çka quajm qendër e rëndimit të trupit (T) ?
   61. Cilat janë llojet e ekuilibrit (drejtpeshimit) ?
   62. Çështë llozi ?
   63. Cilat janë njësit për matjen e shtypjes ?
   64. Cilat janë njësit për matjen e punës ?
   65. Sa xhul (J) ka 1megaxhul (MJ) ?
   66. Njeriu vepron me forcë prej 100N,por trupin nuk mundet ta lëvizë.Sa punë ka kryer ?
   67. Sa punë kryen forca F=80N e cila e lëvizë trupin në distancë  s=0,5m ?
   68. Numro disa lloje të energjisë ?
   69. Çka quajm energji kinetike (Ek) ?   
   70. Prej cilave madhësi fizike varet energjia kinetike (Ek) e një trupi ?
   71. Prej cilave madhësi fizike varet energjia potenciale e gravitacionit (Ep) ?
   72. Cilat lloje të energjisë mekanike posedon aeroplani gjatë fluturimit ?
         a) energjinë kinetike    b) energjinë potenciale   c) të dy llojet e energjisë
   73. Cilat  janë llojet e energjisë mekanike ?
   74. Si thot ligji për ruajtjen e energjisë ?
   75. Cilat janë njësit për matjen e fuqisë ?
   76. Për çka shërbejnë makinat e thjeshta ?
   77. Numro disa makina të thjeshta .
   78.Çka quajm rrafsh i pjerët ?
   79. Si thot rregulla e artë e mekanikës. 
   80. Çka quajm energjia e brendshme e trupit ?

                                                           Përgjigjet 

1.	Lëvizja e materies
2.	Masës dhe vëllimit
3.	Një decimetër në kub (1dm³)
4.	Lëvizjes së madhe të molekulave të parfumit
5.	b) peshorja
6.	c) metër në kub (m³)
7.	a) 5000 mg
8.	b) ka dendësi më të vogël
9.	Drejtvizore dhe të lakuara
10.	Me herësin e rrugës së kaluar në njësi të kohës
11.	lëvizje jo të njëtrajtshme
12.	c) rritet vazhdimisht
13.	c) lëvizje e ngadalësuar
14.	b) 100 m
15.	b) forcës dhe peshës
16.	Forca e aksionit për nga madhësia është e barabartë me forcën e reaksionit,veprojnë
në drejtim të njejtë por me kah të kundërt.    Fa =-Fr 
17.	 masa dhe distanca ndërmjet trupave.
18.	Jupiter
19.	 pesha e trupit dhe koeficientit të fërkimit
20.	b) labile
21.	c) qendra e rëndimit të trupit
22.	herësin e forcës që vepron normal mbi njësi të sipërfaqes
23.	sipërfaqja më e madhe e skijave
24.	b)  
25.	Ligji i Paskalit :shtypja e jashtme në lëngje dhe gazra të mbyllura në enë bartet në të gjitha drejtimet njëlloj.
26.	 Me kryerjen e punës mekanike dhe me kalimin e saj prej njërit në trupin tjetër.
27.	b) 10 Pa
28.	c) ligji i Paskalit
29.	 Temperatura është madhësi fizike e cila e përcakton shkallën e nxehjes së një trupi.
30.	Puna mekanike është e barabartë me prodhimin e forcës dhe rrugës së kaluar. A=Fs
31.	c) zmadhohet katër herë
32.	c) 840 J
33.	b) 70 W
34.	c) edhe energji potenciale edhe kinetike
35.	b) do të rritet
36.	 a) Q = c  m  ∆t         
37.	a) nga dora në akull
38.	b) bymehet në të gjitha drejtimet njëlloj
39.	c) 373 K
40.	b) shkrirje
41.	Gjatësia,masa,koha,temperatura,intenziteti i rrymës elektrike,intenziteti i dritës dhe
sasia e substancës.
42. Lëvizja
43. 1m3 = 1000.000cm3
44. Menzura është mjet për caktimin e vëllimit të trupave të ngurtë me formë të paregullt   që  
      nuk treten dhe lëngjeve.
45. E ngurtë,e lëngët dhe e gazt. 
46. Ndërrimi i pozitës së trupit në krahasim me trupat tjerë quhet lëvizje mekanike.
47. metër në sekond (m/s).
48. Madhësitë fizike mund të jenë: skalare dhe vektoriale
49. Lëvizja e njëtrajtshme e nxituar  dhe e njëtrajtshme e ngadalsuar
50. Ndërimi i shpejtësisë në njësi të kohës quhet nxitim.
51. metër në sekond në katror (m/s2)
52. Masa e bashkëveprimit midis trupave quhet forcë.
53. Forca është madhësi vektoriale sepse përcaktohet me madhësin (intenzitet),drejtim dhe 
      kahe.
54. Çdo trup në natyrë tenton ta ruaj qetësinë relative ose të lëvizë në mënyrë drejtvizore    të  
      njëtrajtshme deri sa nuk ndërhynë ndonjë forcë tjetër që tia ndryshon këtë gjendje.
55. Forca e aksionit dhe reaksionit kanë madhësi dhe drejtim të njejtë,kurse kahe të kundërta.
56. Forca e rëndimit është forcë me të cilën Toka i tërheq të gjithë trupat të cilët ndodhen në të  
      ose në afërsi të saj.
57. Fërkim në rrëshqitje dhe fërkim në rrokullisje (rrotullim).
58. Forca e fërkimit në rrëshqitje.
59. Rezultanta e dy forcave që veprojnë në drejtim dhe kahe të njejtë është e barabartë me  
      shumën e tyre ( R=R1 + R2 )
60. Pika sulmuese (vepruese) e peshës së trupit quhet qendër  e rëndimit të trupit (T)
61. Ekuilibër  stabil,labil dhe indiferent.
62. Çdo trup i ngurtë i cili mund të rrotullohet rreth një pike të palëvizshme ose qendre,
      ndërsa mbi të veprojnë së paku dy forca që shkaktojnë mënjanime të kundërta quhet lloz
63. Paskal (Pa),hektopaskal (hPa),kilopaskal (kPa),megapaskal (MPa) dhe bar (bar).
64. Xhul (J),kiloxhul (kJ) dhe megaxhul (MJ).
65  1MJ=1000.000J
66. Zero  nuk ka kryer punë.
67. A=F   s = 80N   0,5m = 40J    Puna e kryer është 40J      
    68. Energjia e Diellit (solare),energjia mekanike,kimike ,energjia elektrike,energjia e ujit,        
      energjia bërthamore (nukleare) etj.   
69. Energjinë të cilën e kanë trupat kur gjenden në lëvizje quhet energji kinetike (Ek).
70. Nga masa (m) dhe shpejtësia ( )  
71. Nga masa (m),nxitimi i rëndimit të tokës (g) dhe lartësisë (h) në të cilën gjendet trupi.
72. c) të dy llojet e energjisë
73.Energjia kinetike (Ek) dhe energjia potenciale e gravitacionit (Ep)
74. Energjia mundet të shëndrohet prej një lloji në tjetrin,të kalon prej një trupi në tjetër,por në 
      sistem të mbyllur nuk mundet as të zhduket e as të fitohet.
75. Vat (W), kilovat (kW) dhe megavat (MW)
76. Me forcë më të vogël përvetsojmë rezistencë më të madhe ,përkatësisht e lehtësojmë  
      kryerjen e punës.
77. Llozi, rrafshi i pjerët, makaret, cilindri, vinçi, presa etj.
78. Çdo rrafsh i ngurtë i cili me rrafshin horizontal formon kënd të ngushtë quhet rrafsh i pjerët.  
79. Gjatë përdorimit të një makine të thjeshtë nuk fitohet në punë,por fitohet në forcë dhe  
      rrugë.Sa fitohet në forcë aq humbet në rrugë dhe e kundërta.
80. Energjia e përgjithshme  potenciale dhe kinetike e të gjitha molekulave të një substance  
      quhet energji e brendshme e trupit.                                                             


KIMI KLASA E 7

1.   Format e ndryshme të materjes prej të cilave përbëhen trupat quhen___________________.

2.   Cila veti e substancave bën pjes në grupin e vetive kimike?

  a)  gjendja agregate         b)  era              c)  djegia               d)  ngjyra

3.   Substancat që mund të zberthehen në dy ose më tepër substanca të thjeshta quhen___________

4.   Tretësi dhe substanca e tretur formojnë një tërësi që quhet___________________________.

5.   Protonet janë thërmi që gjenden në bërthamën e atomit  dhe kanë ngarkes: 

      a) -1            b) +1            c) 0            d) +2

6.   Atomi i azotit në berthamë ka 7 protone dhe 8 neutrone . Sa është numri i ngarkesave   
      pozitive në bërthamë ?    

      a) 8             b) 15            c)7            d)0   

7.   Shëndrrimi i një lëngu në avull dhe më pas kondenzimi i avullit me anë të ftohjes 
      quhet________________________.

    a)  dekantim     b)  filtrim          c) sublimim             d) destilim

8.   Me anë të cilës metodë mund të bëhet ndarja e alkoolit nga uji?

     a)  filtrim    b) dekantim          c) destilim            d) sublimim

9.   Ndarja e kristaleve të jodit nga përzierja me kristalet e klorurit të natriumit mund të 
      bëhet me anë të:

      a)  avullimit    b)  kristalizimit          c) destilimit            d) sublimimit  

10.   Shenjat me të cilat shënohen elementet kimike quhen:

11.   Procesi i zbërthimit të ujit nën veprimin e rrymës  elektrike quhet: 

12.   Subsatancat që me asnjë veprim fiziko-kimik nuk mundë të zbërthehen në substanca 
        më të thjeshta quhen:

13.  Që të fitohet  përbërja  me formulë kimike H2O duhet te veprojnë elementet: 

     	a) hidrogjen dhe azot     b) helium dhe oksigjen   
c) hekur dhe azot           d) hidrogjen dhe oksigjen

14.   Në formulen kimike Al2O3 numrat 2 dhe 3 i quajmë __________________________.

15.   Elementet kimike janë të radhitura në një tabelë që quhet sistem  periodik i   
        elementeve të cilën e zbuloi kimisti________________________________.


16.   Formulat kimike me të cilat tregohet përbërja cilësore dhe sasiore  e molekulave       
        quhen__________________________.

17.   Vetia e një atomi për tu lidhur me një numer të caktuar të atomeve tjera quhet______.

18.   Te amoniaku me formulë kimike NH3 azoti paraqitet si: 

a) 1 valent         b) 3 valent          c) 4 valent          d) 0 valent 

19.    Në bërthamën atomike gjenden :

          a) elektronet     b) neutronet   c) protonet dhe neutronet     d) elektronet dhe protonet 

20.   Shëndrrimet gjat te cilave vetit karakteristike të  substancave ruhen i quajm:

21.   Thërmijat  që përbëhen prej dy ose më tepër atomesh quhen:

       a) elemente          b) përbërje            c) përzierje           d) molekula 

22.   Molekula e fosforit përbëhet prej :

       a) 1 atom            b) 2 atome               c) 4 atome              d) 8 atome 

23.   Dukuritë që shoqërohen me shëndrimin e substancave ne substanca tjera quhen:

24.   Simbolet e elementeve  kimike që janë në tabelën e sistemit periodik i propozoi           
        kimisti____________________

25.   Sa substanca e fillojnë reaksionin e analizës?

26.   Sa substanca fitohen gjat reaksionit të sintezës?

27.   Cili është simboli kimik i hekurit në sistemin periodik? 

       a)He                    b) H                    c) Fe               d) F 

28.   Me anë të cilës shprehje paraqitet molekula e fosforit? 

       a) P4                   b) F2                    c) Fe               d) Po 

29.   Cilët janë vlerat e indekseve në formulën e acidit sulfurik (H2SO4)

       a) 2,1,4                 b) 1,4,2                   c)  1,6,2                   d) 2,0,4

30.   Shprehja me të cilën shënohet një reaksion kimik quhet:

31.   Substancat që fitohen gjat reaksionit kimik i shënojmë në anën e djathtë të barazimit   
        kimik dhe i quajmë:

32.   Për ti barazuar numrin e atomeve të njërës anë me ato të anës tjetër të barazimit kimik 
        përdoren:



33.  Sa është valenca e elementit në gjendje elementare? 

       a) 1                b)  2 dhe 3                   c) 0                   d) 4     

34.   Cili prej gazrave në përbëjen e ajrit e ndihmon djegien?

     a) O2                       b) H2                          c) CO2               d) N2

35.   Cili nga ndryshimet e mëposhtme paraqet shëndrim kimik?

       a) shkrirja e akullit      b) filtrimi i qumshtit     c) djegja e letrës        d) tretja e sheqerit 

36.   Ujrat e burimeve që përmbajnë sasi të mëdha substancash të tretura quhen:

37.   Uji i shiut bën pjesë në grupin e:

        a) ujrave të lehtë        b) ujrave të rëndë      c) ujrave termale        d) ujrave minerale 

38.   Oksigjeni në përbërje çdoher është :

       a) 2 valent   b) 3 valent    c) 5 valent    d) 0 valent 

39.   Shëndrim fizik paraqet: 

      a) elektroliza e ujit   b) avullimi  i ujit   c) fermentimi i qumshtit  d) frymëmarja 

40.   Reaksioni kimik që zhvillohet me ndihmën e katalizatorit quhet________________________.

41.   Reaksioni kimik gjat të cilit prej dy ose më tepër substancave fitohet një substancë  e                
        re quhet: 

42.   Uji nën veprimin e rrymës elektrike zbërthehet në dy gazra  në hidrogjen dhe 
        oksigjen  .Ky reaksion quhet : 

43.   Gjat reaksionit kimik substanca shendrohet  por masa nuk ndryshon .Ky 
        fakt  paraqet :

44.   Në reaksionin kimik N2  + H2                            NH3  azoti dhe hidrogjeni gjenden në anën         
        e majtë dhe  paraqesin:         

45.   Reaksioni kimik gjat të cilit oksigjeni lidhet me një element tjetër quhet:

46.   Oksidet që nuk veprojnë me ujin i quajmë:

47.   Substancat të cilat e ndryshojnë ngjyrën në tretësira të acideve dhe bazave quhen:  

48.   Tretjet ujore të bazave letrën e lakmusit e ngjyrosin me ngjtrë të:

        a) kuqe               b) kaltër             c) vjollce            d)gjelbërt

49.   Ajri është përzierje e më shumë gazrave prejt të cilave pjesmarje më të madhe ka:     

        a) oksigjeni           b) azoti               c) dioksidi i  karbonit         d) argoni 

50.   Gjat reaksionit kimik ndërmjet zingut dhe acidit klorhidrik lirohet 

  	a) Cl2                        b) O2                         c) N2                            d) H2 

51.   Hidrogjeni i  gaztë mund të fitohet nëse hekuri vepron me:

         	a) H2O                   b) H2SO4          c) NH3                        d) CH4

52.   Dukuria e paraqitjes së një elemetni kimik në dy ose më tepër forma quhet:

53.   Disiplina  shkencore që merret me mbrojtjen e mjedisit jetësor nga ndotja quhet:

54.   Sulfuri vepron me metalet dhe formën kripëra të cilat quhen: 

a) sulfate          b) sulfite          c) sulfure          d) tiosulfate 

55.   Prej modifikimeve alotropike të karbonit fortësi më të madhe ka: 

  	a) grafiti           b) dijamanti     c) fullereni C60     d) fullereni C70 

56.   Substanca që e shpejton reaksionin kimik ndërsa vet nuk merr pjesë në reaksionin            
        quhet__________________________.

57.   Substancat që e përcjelin elektricitetin në tretësira ujore quhen_______________________.

58.   Me djegien e shiritit të magnezit fitohet oksid magnezi i cili bën pjesë në grupin e:        

         	a) oksideve acidike    		b) oksideve bazike   
c) oksideve asnjanëse 		d) oksideve amfoterne 

59.   Oksidi me formulë kimike N2O3 emërtohet si:

        a) oksid azoti (III)       b) oksid azoti (I)         c) oksid azoti (II)     d) oksid azoti (V) 

60.   Ujrat termale kanë temperaturë më të lartë se:  

        a) 10 °C       b) 16 °C       c) 20 °C      a) 50 °C

61.   Procesi që është  i përcjellur me lirimin të nxehtësis  quhet: 

        a) proces endoterm  b) proces egzoterm  c)  proces i bashkimit       
        d) proces i zbërthimit  

62.   Oksidet e jometaleve kur veprojnë me ujin japin 

        a) baza                b) hidrokside         c) acide                d) nuk veprojnë me ujin 

63.   Në grupin e acideve njëprotonike bën pjesë:

     a) acidi nitrik     b) acidi sulfurik      c) acidi karbonik     d) acidi fosforik 




64.   Gjat reaksionit të bakrit me acid nitrik të përqëndruar lirohet oksidi i azotit me          
        formule kimike:

     	a) NO           b) NO2             c)N2O            d)N2O3

65.   Letra e lakmusit në tretësirat e acideve mer ngjyrën e  

        	a) verdhë                b) kaltër              c) vjollce               d) kuqe 

66.   Grafiti, dijamanti dhe fullerenet janë modifikime alotropike të : 

       	a) sulfurit                b) fosforit          c) karbonit           d) silicit 

67.   Acidi me formulë kimike H2SO3  emërtohet 

        	a) acidi sulfhidrik   b) acidi sulfuror    c) acidi sulfurik   d) acidi sulfonik 

68.   Cili  prej acideve të përqëndruar ka veti higroskopike të theksuara ?

        	a) acidi klorhidrik    b) acidi nitrik   c) acidi karbonik   d) acidi sulfurik 

69.   Valenca e azotit te acidi nitrik (HNO3)

        	a) +2                   b) -3                   c) +5                    d) +6

70.   Me tretjen e klorurit të amonit në ujë tretja ftohet .Si quhet procesi 
        që përcillet me këtë efekt termik ?

71.   Marrja e oksigjenit nga substancat që e përmbajnë  atë quhet :

72.   Nga cili  prej mineraleve fitohet hekuri ?

        	a) magnetiti        b) galeniti            c) kupriti          d) smitsoniti 

73.   Ripërpunimi i mbeturinave metalike për të dhënë produkte të reja quhet :

74.   Cila nga vetit e përmendura më poshtë nuk është karakteristike  për metalet ?

        a) e përçojnë rrymën elektrike              b) kanë shkëlqim metalik 

        c) kanë strukturë  kristalore                   d) dallohen me temperaturë të ulët të shkrirjes 

75.   Përqindja e klorurit të hidrogjenit në acidin klorhidrik të përqëndruar është :

     	a) 3%                      b)7%                c) 14%                    d) 38%

76.   Reaksionet  kimike ndërmjet  acideve dhe bazave gjat të cilave fitohet  kripë dhe 
        ujë  quhen reaksione të : 

       	a) neutralizimit           b) sintezës           c) analizës         d) zëvendësimit 

77.   Sipas përbërjes kripa me formulë kimike NaHCO3  është kripë  

        	a) acidike      b) bazike      c) asnjanëse     d) e dyfishtë 
78.   Përbërja me formulë  kimike Al (OH)3 paraqet : 

       	a) oksid       b) acid       c) hidroksid     d) kripë 

79.   Substanca që në tretje ujore japin jone H bëjnë pjesë në grupin e : 

       	a) acideve       b) bazave       c) hidroksideve     d) oksideve 

80.   Ata substanca që në tretje ujore japin jone OH bëjnë pjesë në grupin e :

   	a) acideve       b) bazave       c) hidroksideve     d) oksideve

Përgjigje:

1.	substanca                     
2.	c
3.	përbërje
4.	tretësirë
5.	b
6.	c
7.	d
8.	c
9.	d
10.	simbole kimike
11.	elektrolizë
12.	elemente
13.	d
14.	indekse
15.	Dimitri Mendelejev
16.	formula molekulare
17.	valencë
18.	b
19.	c
20.	shëndrrime fizike
21.	d
22.	c
23.	ndryshime kimike
24.	Berceliusi
25.	një substancë
26.	një substancë
27.	c
28.	a
29.	a
30.	barazim kimik
31.	produkte të reaksionit 
32.	Koeficientët stehiometrik (indekse)
33.	c   
34.	a 
35.	c
36.	ujra minerale
37.	a
38.	a
39.	b
40.	reaksion katalitik
41.	reaksion i sintezës
42.	elektrolizë
43.	ligjin për ruajtjen e masës
44.	reaktantë
45.	oksidim
46.	okside neutrale
47.	indikatorë
48.	b
49.	b
50.	d
51.	b
52.	alotropi
53.	ekologji
54.	c
55.	b
56.	katalizator
57.	elektrolit
58.	b
59.	a
60.	c
61.	b
62.	c
63.	a
64.	b
65.	d
66.	c
67.	b
68.	d
69.	c
70.	proces endoterm
71.	reduktim
72.	a
73.	reciklim
74.	d
75.	d
76.	a
77.	a
78.	c
79.	a
80.	b


ARSIM MUZIKOR KLASA E 7

I.Emërtoi tonet në pentagram:

2. Pse e quajmë shkalla G-dur?
3. Emërtoi me alfabet tingujt e shkallës G-dur?

4. Si ndahen sipas lartësisë zërat? 
5. Numëroi zërat e femrave?
  6.Numëroi zërat e meshkujve? 
7.Numëroi llojet e koreve?
8. Çdo të thotë muzikë vokale?
9. Ç'është termi akapella?
10. Çdo të thotë vepër instrumentale?
11. Sa llojshe janë shkallët minore?
12. Cila është kjo shkallë?


13.Emërto me alfabet këto shkallë?


 14. Ç*është motivi?

15. Çështë fraza?                 
16. Sa motive dhe fraza i kemi në këtë ushtrim?

17. Nëse njësifn themelore te numërimit e ndajnë në katër pjesë cilën vlerë do ta   
     fitojmë?
18. Në cilat takte bën pjesë 5/8
       a) simetrike                             b) jo simetrike
19. Numëro ndonjë kompozitor të njohur botëror?
20. Çka janë ansamble vokale?


PËRGJIGJE

2. Sepse fillon me tonin G dhe mbaron me tonin G 
3. G,A.H.C.D,E Fis,G
4.  Të ulta, të mesme dhe të larta
5. Sopran, mecosopran dhe alto
6.  Tenor, bariton.bas.
7. Kori i meshkujve, femrave, i përzier dhe i fëmijëve 
8. Muzikë vokale do të thotë interpretim me zërin e njeriut
9. Kur kori këndon pa përcjellje të instrumenteve
10. Vepra e cila interpretohet me anë të instrumenteve
11. Natyrale, harmonike dhe melodike


14. Pjesa më e vogël e kompozicionit muzokir i përbërë prej një takti 15.Fraza është tërësi muzikore e përbërë prej dy motiveve



17.Fitojmë notën 1/16 Frazë.
18. b) jo simetrike.
19. L.VBethoven, Moxart, Vivaldi, Çajkovski etj 
20.Grupe që interpretojnë muzikë vokale.



ART  FIGURATIV KLASA E 7

1. Si fitohet vija?

2. Çka është toni?

3. Si ndryshon toni i ngjyrës?

4. Çka është tekstura?

5. Çfarë tekstura dallojmë?

6. Çka kanë arritur artistët me përdorimin e perspektivës?

7. Kur kemi ritëm në artin figurativ?

8. Cila vepër quhet pejsazh? 

9. Si quhet drejtimi që vetëm me anë të shtypjes krijohen vepra figurative?

10. Në cilët materiale punohet skulptura dhe cili është më i qëndrueshëm?

11. Çka nënkuptojmë me perspektivë ajrore?

12. Cilat janë ngjyra kromatike?

13.	 Cilat janë ngjyra akromatike?

14.	 Cilë është kontrasti i ngjyrës së bardhë ?

a) e kuqe		b) e zeza	c) e kafta

15.	 Cilat janë teknikat e grafikës?

16.	 Çka është skulptura?

17.	Ku gjinden piramidat më të njohura në botë?

18.	Çfarë teknike është monotipia në grafikë?

19.	Me çka modelon skulptori?


PËRGJIGJET

1.  vija fitohet duke shënuar në bazë të caktuar, por fitohet edhe me shënime në  
       vizatim, pikturë etj.
2.  toni është sasia e ndritshmërisë në një ngjyrë.
3.  toni i ngjyrës ndryshon  duke shtuar ngjyrë të bardhe dhe të zezë në ngjyrë. 
4.  tekstura është sipërfaqe e jashtme të cilën e ndjejmë me prekje.
5.  dallojmë tekstura natyrore dhe artificiale sipas materialeve
6.  kanë arritur rezultate të mira në paraqitjen e hapsirës së brendshme dhe
       të jashtme
7.  kur një element me vlera të njejta njëtrajtësisht përsëritet
8.  quhet ajo vepër figurative e cila paraqet bukuritë e natyrës.
9.  grafikë 
10. gurë, plastikë,hekur, dru, bronzë, alumin, etj.Më i qëndrueshëm është bronza. 
11. paraqitja e një figure të vogël në të cilën kemi ndjenja se është më largë syve tonë,  
       kurse figura e madhe më afër syve tonë.
12. ngjyrat primare dhe sekondare quhen ngjyra kromatike.
13. e zeza dhe e bardha dhe tonet e tyre të përhitura quhen ngjyra akromatike.
14. - b)
15.  teknikat e grafikës janë: shtyp i lartë, i thellë, i rrafshët dhe i kombinuar.
16. është drejtim i fushës figurativespecifike, në të cilën punohen vepra figurative  
        tredimenzionale, që kanë vëllim i cili merr pjesë në hapsirë.
17. në Egjipt.
18. Monotipia është teknikë e cila dallohet sipas asaj që me të mund të shtypim
       vetëm një kopje.
19. skulptori modelon duke punuar me argjilë.
























ARSIM FIZIK KLASA E 7

Atletikë                                                                                                                                                
1. Kur për herë të parë në historinë e atletikës haset vrapimi në largësi të shkurtra? 
2. Si ndahet në faza teknika e vrapimit në largësi të shkurtra?
3. Në lojërat olimpike të cilit vit për herë të parë futet në program stafeta për meshkuj dhe në cilin vit për femra?
4. Si bëhet nisja e stafetës dhe si duhet mbajtur ajo?
5. Në sa mënyra bëhet ndërrimi i stafetës?
6. Sa lloje të shtytjes së gjyles ndeshen sot?
Volejboll:                                                                                                                                                 7. Kur dhe ku paraqitet për herë të parë loja e volejbollit?
8. Cilat janë dimensionet e fushës së volejbollit?
9. Në sa mënyra bëhet pasimi i topit?
10. Cilat janë tri fazat e shërbimi?
11. Prej sa fazash përbëhet gjuajtja?
12. Prej sa fazash përbëhet blloku?
13. Cilat janë elementet teknike të organizimit të mbrojtjes?
14. Prej sa lojtarësh përbëhet një skuadër volejbolli?
15. Me sa sete luhet një ndeshje dhe me sa pika diferencë?
Futboll                                                                                                                                                     16. Në sa mënyra udhëhiqet topi?
17. Si ndahen goditjet e topit me këmbë?
18. Në sa mënyra mund të bëhet pranimi i topi?
19. Cilat driblingje përdoren më shpesh?
 Mundja:                                                                                                                                                    20. Ku dhe kur është formuar Federata Internacionale  e Mundjes Amatore(FILA)?
21. Sa lloje të mundjes ekzistojnë?
22. Ku qëndron dallimi mes këtyre mënyrave të mundjes?
23. Sa herë gjatë garave bëhet matja e mundësve?
24. Nga sa referë udhëhiqen garat?
25. Sa është kohëzgjatja e garave në mundje?
26. Si bëhet vlerësimi?
27. Si duhet të jetë i veshur mundësi?
28. Si duhet të vishen mundësit në mundjen popullore?
29. Me se lyhen mundësit para ndeshjes dhe ku zhvillohet loja?
30. Ku dhe kur është themeluar Lidhja e Mundjes në Maqedoni?

                          PËRGJIGJE
Atletikë                                                                                                                                                
1. Vrapimin në largësi të shkurtër haset që në Lojërat e para Olimpike në vitin 776 p.e.r.                                     
2. Ndahet në këto faza: 
a. pozita e garuesit në nisje                
b. vrulli i nisjes                                                                                                                                             c. vrapimi në shteg  dhe                                                                                                                                     ç. arritja.                                                                                                                                                       
3. Stafeta 4x100m dhe 4x400m janë në program të Lojërave Olimpike që nga viti 1912. Femrat në  
     këtë disiplinë vrapojnë më vonë, 4x100m më 1926 dhe 4x400m më 1972.                                                      4. Nisja e stafetës bëhet nga starti i ulët, garuesi e mban stafetën me dorën e djathtë, me tre gishtat e 
    fundit, ndërsa gishti i madh dhe tregues vendoset buzë vijës së startit.                                                     5. Ndërrimi i stafetës bëhet në dy mënyra:                                                                                                  
 	-lart-poshtë dhe                                                                                                                                            
-poshtë-lart                                                                                                                                              6. Në arenën e atletikës sot i ndeshim tri lloje të teknikës së shtytjes së gjyles:                                        
a) Shtytja shkollore                                                                                                                                    
b) Shtytja racionale dhe                                                                                                                                   
c) Shtytja me rrotullim                                                                                                                              Volejboll:                                                                                                                                                 7. Volejbolli paraqitet në Amerikën veriore kah fundi i shekullit XIX(1896).                                             8. Fusha e volejbollit është9x18m.                                                                                                             9. Pasimi i topit rëndom ekzekutohet në dy mënyra:                                                                                 
a)me gishtërinj-nga lart dhe                                                                                                                       
b)me çekan -nga poshtë                                                                                                                            10. Shërbimi i ka këto faza:                                                                                                                        
-fazën përgatitore                                                                                                                                       
-fazën e hedhjes së topit dhe                                                                                                                           
-fazën e goditjes.                                                                                                                                       11. Gjuajtja përbëhet prej këtyre fazave:                                                                                                      
-vrullit                                                                                                                                                        
-kërcimit                                                                                                                                                    
-goditjes dhe                                                                                                                                                     
-rënies 
12. Blloku përbëhet nga këto faza:                                                                                                              
-faza e vrullit                                                                                                                                              
-faza e kërcimit                                                                                                                                          
-faza e bllokut dhe                                                                                                                                           
-faza e rënies.                                                                                                                                             
13. Organizimi i mbrojtjes i ka këto elemente teknike:                                                                                
-pranimi i shërbimit                                                                                                                                   -bllokimi dhe                                                                                                                                                   -mbrojta e fushës.                                                                                                                                      
14. Një skuadër volejbolli duhet të ketë 6 lojtarë dhe 6 lojtarë rezervë.                                                                                                                                          
15. Çdo ndeshje luhet në 3 sete të fituara. Një set fitohet kur një ekip udhëheq me 2 pika diferencë 
         p.sh.25:23, 25: 20 etj.                                                                                                                               Futboll                                                                                                                                                     16. Udhëheqjen e topit më së tepërmi e hasim në tri mënyra:                                                      
-Udhëheqjen e topit me trinë të plotë                                                                                                        
-Udhëheqjen e topit me trinën e brendshme dhe                                                                                           
-Udhëheqjen e topit me trinën e jashtme.                                                                                                  17. Ndarja e goditjeve me këmbe bëhet sipas angazhimit të forcës së këmbës me të cilën 
       ekzekutohet goditja:                                                                                                                                                       
- goditja e topit me trinë të plotë                                                                                                               
-goditja e topit me trinë të brendshme dhe                                                                                                     
-goditja e topit me trinë të jashtme.                                                                                                            18. Pranimi i topit mund të klasifikohen sipas:                                                                                          
a)Lartësisë së topit që vjen dhe                                                                                                                          
b)Pjesës së trupit me të cilën dëshirojmë ta pranojmë.                                                                             19. Driblingjet që përdoren më shpesh gjatë lojës janë:                                                                             
-driblingu me pjesën e brendshme të shputës dhe                                                                                            
-driblingu me pjesën e jashtme të shputës.                                                                                               Mundja:                                                                                                                                                    
20. Federata Internacionale  e Mundjes Amatore(FILA) është formuar në vitin 1921 në Francë.            21. Ekziston mundja klasike dhe e lirë.                                                                                                     22. Dallimi në mes të këtyre mënyrave të mundjeve është:                                                                       
a)në mundjen e lirë lejohen të gjitha veprimet tekniko taktike me tërë trupin                                                 
b)në mundjen klasike(Greko-Romake)veprimet janë të kufizuara(prej brezit e lart)                                   23. Matja e mundësve bëhet për çdo ditë, aq ditë sa zgjasin garat,kuptohet për ata që e vazhdojnë 
       garën. 
24. Garat i udhëheqin 3 referë:                                                                                                                        
Njëri është kryesor-kryetar, tjetri e udhëheq luftën, kurse i treti është anësor.                                                                                                                                   
25. Garat në mundje zgjasin:                                                                                                                      
-për pionerë2x1min, me 1min pushim                                                                                                       
-për kadetë 2x2min, me 1min pushim dhe                                                                                                       
-për të rritur 2x3min, me 1min pushim.                                                                                                     26. Vlerësimi bëhet sipas rregullores: 1-5 pikë dhe tush.                                                                                         27. Mundësi është i obliguar që të bëjë gara me triko me ngjyrë të kuqe apo të kaltër dhe me    
      mbathje speciale.                                                                                                                                                     28. Në mundjen popullore mundësit vishen me kispete.
29. Mundësit lyhen me vaj, ndërsa ndeshja zhvillohet në livadh.   
30. Lidhja e Mundjes në Maqedoni u themelua në Shkup në vitin 1960.

----------


## urtesia

Pyetjet nga gjuha shqipe për klasën e 8         

1.Ç′ është monologu?
2.Ciles pjeljadë të shkrimtarëve u takon Pjetër Budi?
3.Çfarë vepre është Epi i Gilgameshit?
4.Cila është ideja në epin Epi i Gilgameshit?
5.Ç’është tragjedia?
6.Çka   quhet  pyetje retorike?
7.Ç’është romani historik?
8.Cilës plejadë të shkrimtarëve u takon  Marin Basleti?
9.Vepra e Andon Zako Çajupi eshte? 
10.Numëro më së paku  tri vepra të Andon Zako Çajupi?
11.Romani  Don Kishoti   e ka skenar?
12. Si ndahet folklori letrar?
13.Ç’është linka familjare?
14.Ç’është linka shoqërore?
15.Ç’është kritika letrare?
16.Soneti ose tingëllima është?
17.Çfarë teme trajtohet në  romanin Ultimatum nga Petro Marko?
18.Cilat janë pjesët e kompozicioit të një veper?
19.Ç’është koneclija?
20.Molieri  është shkrimtar?
21.Në gjuhën shqipe komedi kanë shkruar?
22.Ç’është poema?
23.Ç quajm poezi pezizhiste ose përshkruese?
24.Ç quajmë roman shoqëror?
25.Ç  ështe asindeti?
26. Çështë opera?
27. Çquajmë reportazh?
28. Numëro disa nga veprat e Ismail Kadaresë?
29. Çquajmë rrimë?
30. Sa lloje të rimave kemi?
31. Çështë polisindeti?
32. Çështë poezi mendimtare?
33. Çështë fejtoni?
34. Cilat janë grupet e zanoreve në gjuhën shqipe?
35. tregoni nga dy fjalëqë fillojnë me grupet e bashkëtingëlloreve  mb, nd?
36. Çështë ndajshtimi?
37. Me se ndërtohet përcaktuesi i shprehur me emër?
38. Çështë kryefjala?
39. Çka na përcakton kryefjala në një fjali?
40. Me se mund të shprehet kryefjala?
41. Cila është gjymtyra e dytë në një fjali?
42. Çquajmë kundrinë të drejtë?
43. Me se shprehet kundrina e drejtë?
44. Me cilat pyetje gjendet kundrina e drejtë?
45. Çquajmë kundrinë e zhdrejtë?
46. Çjanë rrethanorët?
47. Sa lloje rrethanorësh kemi?
48. Çështë gjymtyrë homogjene ?
49. Me anë të cilave lidhëza bashkohen gjymtyrët homogjene?
50. Si quhet shkenca që merret me studimin e origjinës së fjalës?
51.Çquajmë përcaktor?
52. Cilat fjalë mund të jenë përcaktor?
53. Cilat janë përemrat dëftor për afër?
54. Cilat janë përemrat për larg?
55. Për se shërbejnë përemrat pyetës?
56. Cilat janë përemërta pyetës?
57. Sa loje të mbiemrave kemi?
58. Sa shkallë kemi te mbiemrat?
59. Çquajmë përemra vetor?
60. Çështë folje kalimtare?
61. Çështë folje jokalimtare?
62. Kur është një folje në formën joveprore?
63.  Kur është një folje në formën veprore?
64. Cilat janë folje pavetore?
65. Numëroi tri kohët themelore të foljes?
66.Cilat janë mënyrat e foljes?
67. Cilat janë folje t ndihmëse?
68. Sa forma të pashtjelluara ka folja/
69.Çparaqesin fjalitë me ngjyrim emocional?
70. Fjalët me ngjyrim emocional mund të ketë kontekst?
71.Sa lloj fjalish mund të kemi?
72. Çjanë fjalitë dëftore?
73. Për se na shërbejnë fjalitë pyetëse?
74. Çquajmë fjali nxitëse?
75. Çquajmë fjali dëshirore?
76. Çka shprehim me fjalitë thirmore?
77. Cili është rendi i zakonshëm i fjalive në fjali?
78. Sa lloj regjistrash kemi?
79. Sa lloj të stilesh të gjuhës shqipe kemi?
80. Sa dialekte kemi në gjuhën shqipe?
81. Çquajmë fjali të thjeshtë?
82. Çquajmë fjali të përbërë?
83. Fjlaitë e përbëra mund të jenë fjali të përbëra me?
84. Çka kuptojmë me fjalën ligjeratë në gramatikë?
85. Ligjerata mun dtë jetë?
86. Çështë ligjerata e drejtë?
87. Çështë ligjeratë e zhdrejtë?
88. Në gjininë epike bëjnë pjesë ato ato krijime....... dhe ndahen në?
89. Çështë paralelizmi figurativ?
90. Krijimi letrar i gjinisë lirike që përshkohet nga një ndjenjë e thellë pikëlluese në lidhje me ndonjë   
      ngjarje tragjike a vdekje quhet?
91. Kallëzuesori i kryefjalës është?
92. Cili kundrinor ndërtohet  me parafjalët dhe lokucionet parafjalore: nga, tek, te, me  bashkë me?
93. Në fjalinë e mëposhtme  gjeje kallëzuesin dhe çfarë kallëzuesi kemi aty?
      Skenderbeu hante,pinte dhe rrinte gjithjë me ushtarët.
94. Në grupet emërore: jufka Dibre, ulli Berati përcaktuesi i shprehur me emër tregon  lëndë, origjinë  
      apo cilësi?
95. Në fjalinë: Biblioteka  ime është e pasur. Përcaktuesi i emrit është?
96. Çka vë në dukje shprehja absolute?
97. Çka shpreh Zef Serembe në çpoezinë “ Te bregu i detit”?
98. Soneta më të bukur në gjuhën shqipe kanë shkruar?
99. Me fjalën ritëm kuptojmë?
100. Drama e parë nga autorët e Rilindjes e shkruar  në gjuhën turke por me subjekt shqipëtar është?
101. Çështë prologu dhe epilogu?
102. Format e mënyrës lidhore janë?
103. Vargjet e poezisë “Shkodra squhet më qytet” është marrë nga poema?
104. Çka zbulon poema”Poema e mjerimit
105. Zëvendësimi i një emri me një përemër quhet?
106. Cilat janë veçoritë kryesore të poezisë lirike?
107. Cilat janë rregullat e hartimit të një përshkrimi?
108. Sa shtresa fjalësh  dallojmë në gjuhën shqipe?
109. KU përdoren më shumë fjalitë pa folje?
110. Cilës kohë i takon poema “Erveheja”dhe çfarë  personazhi është ajo?
111. Nga kush përfaqësohet epika legjerndare te ne?
112. Fjalia përbëhet nga?
113. Dallojmë dy mënyra për të shprehur cilësinë e mbiemrit?
114. Shkalla krahasore mund të jetë?
115. Pse ndryshon rendi i fjalëve në fjali?
116. Kush meret si kufi ndërmjet dy dialekteve?
117. Fjalitë e përbëra me mëshumë se dy pjesë ndërtohen?
118. Cili është rendi normal i përbërësve të fjalisë?
119. Cilat janë shkrimet e para të shqipes?
120. Cila është vepra e parë?
121. Cila prej fjalëve të dhën aështë shkruar saktë?
	njëqindtë, shendetësor, qëndroj, shenim
122. Shkronja sh mund të përdoret para fjalëve? 
          verdh, këmbej, udhëzim, mbrapsje
123. Me shkronjë të madhe shkruhen emrat e? 
         sendeve, ideve, bimëve, njerëzve.
124. Ritmi në poezi ndihmon që të ketë? 
        lexim të këndshm, përmbajtje të këndshme, tingëllim të këndshëm , rrëfim të këndshëm.
125. Në fjalinë e dhënë “Tani që të erdhi radha duhet disiplinë” trajta e shkurtër është?
	tani, të, që, erdhi,
126. Folja flejë është? 
         folje njëvetore, folje pavetore, folje veprore, folje joveprore.
127. Cila kohë shpreh  një veprim që kryhet në të njejtën kohë me çastin e ligjërimit? 
          e kryera, e pakryera, e kryera e thjeshtë, e tashmja,
128. Gjymtyra që tregon atë që e kryen e që e pëson veprimin  quhet?
	kryefjalë, kallëzes, rrethanor, përcaktor
129. Zef Serembe është poet që i takon letërsisë?
	të vjetër, arvanitas, arbëresh, bashkëkohor
130. Legjendat i takojnë letërsisë?
	gojore, të shkruara, të përpunuara, të ritreguara
131. Kontributi i veprimtarit të rilindjes Kombëtare shqipëtare –Gjerasim Qiriazi?
132. Përbërësit e grupit emëror janë?
133. Cilat janë përcaktuesit e emrit bërthamë?
134. Cila është tema në fragmentin “Errësira dhe jeta “ nga Nazmi Rahmani?
135. Çka shpreh rrethanori i vendit dhe si ndërtohet?
136. Çmentalitet godet autori nëpërmjet satirës në pjesën e shkëputur të novelës “DR. Gjilpëra shëron  
       Arifenë e Zylfikar Agajit”?
137. Emri që përcakton mund të tregojë?
138. Si përcaktues i emrit është edhe mbiemri ?
139. E ardhmja e dëftores është?
140. Në çfarë forme është shkruar romani “Gremina e dashurisë” e Mustafa Greblezhit?
141. Çka thekson Pjetër Budi në poezinë “ Ku janë ata djem të ri” dhe nga cila vepër është shkëputur 
        kjo poezi?
142. Çdhurata të vlefshme u bëri prometeu njerçzve dhe nga kush u dënua?
143. Fjali të thjeshta dhe të përbëra janë?
144. Dalloni llojet e fjalisë: a. Jeta në fshat është e ëmbël. b.Shpejtoni shokë!
145. Dalloni llojet e fjalisë: a.Rroftë populli shqiptar! b.Sa qenke rritur? 
146. Tregimin “Jehona që bashkon botën” e shkruajti?
147. Joana Rouling është shkrimtare?
148. Çfarë teme trajton romani” Ultimatum” nga Petro Marko?
149. Poezinë “Ngadal po vdes” e ka shkruar?
150. Kush ka shkruar komedi?

Përgjigjet nga gjuha shqipe për klasën e VIII

1.	Monologu është pjesë e një vepre letrare ku personazhi flet me vetëveten duke e shprehur në këtë mënyrë jetën e brendshme dhe shpirtërore të tij.
2.	Pjetër Budi i takon plejadës së shkrimtarëve më të shquar të letërsisë së vjetër .
3.	Epi i Gilgameshit është vepra  më e vjetër letrae e shkruar dhe e zbuluar deri më sot.
4.	Ideja në këtë ep është lufta e njeriut kundër të keqes.
5.	Tragjedia është lloji i gjinisë dra,matike që  përfshinvepra, të cilat përshkohen nga tragjikja dhe kanë në bazë një konflikt të mbrendshëm ose një hero tragjik.
6.	Është figurë stilistike   që tërheq vëmendjen e lexuesit dhe dëgjuesit duke pohuar diçka në trajtë të pyetjeve, por pa priturpërgjigje.
7.	Roman historik është roman ku me besnikëri mbi bazën e dokumenteve, ngjarjeve të rëndësishme historike në jetën e një populli.
8.	Marin Barleti i takon plejadës së humanizmit të letërsisë  së vetër shqiptare.
9.	Vepra e ndon Zako Çajupit “ Atdheu dhe dashuria “është baladë.
10.	“Baba Tomori” “Katërmbëdhjet vjet  dhëndër”; “ Pas vdekjes”, “Buri i dheut”.
11.	Romanin “Don Koshoti i Mançes “e ka shkruar Miguel De Servantes”.
12.	Folklori letrar ndahet në: lirikë dhe epikë.
13.	Lirika familjare shpreh gëzimin e lindjes së fëmijës, gëzimin e martesës, hidhërimin e vdekjes etj.
14.	Lirika shoqërore përfshin këngët për kurbetin, për nizamët, për padrejtësitë shoqërore dashurinë etj.
15.	Kritika letrare është vlerësim konkret dhe aktual i një vepre të caktuar letrare.
16.	Soneti ose tingëllima është poezi me 14 vargje të rradhitura në katër strofa ku 2 strofat e para janë me nga 4 vargje,kurse dy të dytat me nga 3 vargje.
17.	Në këtë roman trajtohet tema nga koha e luftës ndërmje shqiptarëve dhe turqve.
18.	Pjesët  ekompozicionit janë :perqeshje: araqitja e veprimit, zhvillimi i veprimit, kulminacioni dhe zgjidhja.
19.	Komedia është një lloj i gjinisë dramatike ku pasqyrohen dukuri shoqërore të shëmtuara dhe të ulëta që vihen në lojë dhe goditen përmes ironisë dhe sarkazmës.
20.	Molieri është shkrimtar Françes.
21.	Në gjuhën shqipe komedi kanë shkruar Çajupi, Spiro Çomora dhe Ruzhdi Pulaha.
22.	Poema është një rrëfim epiko-lirik pak më i gjatë në vargje.
23.	Poezi peisazhiste ose përshkruese quhet krijimi letrar , në të cilin poeti përshkruan  natyrën dhe dukuritë e ndryshme që shfaqen në të.
24.	Romani shoqëror trajton një problem apo dukuri të rëndësishme nga jeta shoqërore.
25.	Asindeti është figurë letrare ku poeti gjatë rradhitjes dhe emërtimit të gjërave dhe kuptimeve nuk përdor lidhëza.
26.	Opera është vepër muzikore dramatike që luhet në skenë me orkestër e me këngëtarë e ndërthurur edhe me pjesë baleti.
27.	Reportazh quajmë përshkrimin artistik që u bëhet ngjarjeve dhe njerëzve të vërtetë.
28.	“Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur”, “ Kronikë në gur”, “Koncert në fund të dimrit”.
29.	Rimë quhet përputhja në fund të dy a më  shumë vargjeve  e tingujve që nisin nga zanorja e theksuar.
30.	Kemi rimë të puthitur, rimë të kryqëzuar, dhe rimë të përmbyllur.
31.	Polisindetim është figurë letrare kun poeti bën përsëritjen  e një lidhëzeje ndërmjet fjalëve e fjalive.
32.	Poezia  mendimtare merret me probleme  të thella të natyrës, shoqërisë njerëzore e të diturisë.
33.	Fejtoni është lloj letraro-shkencor e cila është rubrikë e përhershme  e një gazete që ka të bëjë  me vepra letrare dhe me shkrime të lehta e të popullarizuara.
34.	Grupet e zanorevenë gjuhën shqipe janë :arushi: a, ue, ie,ye.
35.	Mb-mbaj, mbiemër, nd-nderoj,ndërtoj.
36.	Ndajshtimi shërben për të saktësuar dalluar ose sqaruar qenien a sendin që emërton emri bërthamë.
37.	Përcaktori i shprehur me emër ndërtohet me emër në rasën emërore me parafjalë, në rasën kallëzore me parafjalë dhe në rasën  rrjedhore me parafjalë dhe pa parafjalë.
38.	Kryefjala është frymori a sendi që e kryen apo pëson veprimin.
39.	Kryefjala na përcakton se për kë bëhet fjalë në fjali.
40.	Kryefjala mund të shprehet me një emër apo përemër .
41.	Gjymtyrë e dytë në fjali është kallëzuesi.
42.	Kundrinë e drejtë quhet gjymtyra, mbi të cilën bie drejtpërdrejt veprimi i shprehur  nga folja.
43.	Kundrina e drejtë shprehet me një emër,përemër apo grup emëror.
44.	Kundrinën e drejtë e gjejmë e pyetjet  kë?, cilin?, cilën?, ç?, çfarë?.
45.	Kundrinë e zhdrejtë quhet sepse veprimi i foljes nuk bie drejtpërsëdrejti  por së pari bie në kundrinën e drejtëne pastaj kalon në atë të zhdrejtë.
46.	Rrethanorët plotësojnë kuptimin e foljeve , shumë rrallë edhe kuptimin e një emri.
47.	Kemi rrethanorë: vendi, kohe, mënyre, shksku, qëllimi dhe sasie.
48.	Gjymtyrët  homogjene  janë ato që kryejnë funksion të njejtë  dhe që plotësojnë kuptimin e së njejtës gjymtyrë në fjali.
49.	Gjymtyrët homogjene  bashkohen me anë të lidhëzave bashkërenditëse shtuese, veçuese dhe kundërshtore.
50.	Shkenca që meret me studimin e origjinës së fjalës quhet ETIMOLOGJI.
51.	Fjalët që përdoren për tu konkretizuar, për tu karakterizuar quhen përcaktorë.
52.	Përcaktorët mund të jenë: emrat, mbiemrat, përemrat, numërorët dhe format e pashtjelluara të foljes.
53.	Përemërat dëftor për afër janë: ky, kjo,këta, këto.
54.	Përemëra dëftor për larg janë:  ai, ajo, ata, ato.
55.	Përemërat pyetës shërbejnë për të pyetur për frymorë, sende a sasi.
56.	Përemërat pyetës janë : kush?, cili?, cila?, cilët?, ç?, çfarë?, sa?, me se?.
57.	Kemi mbiemra të nyjshëm dhe të panyjshëm.
58.	Te mbiemrat kemi shkallën pohore, krahasore dhe krahasore të sipërisë dhe ultësisë.
59.	Përemërat vetorë janë fjalët që tregojnë vetat.
60.	Folje kalimtare janë ato folje që emërtojnë një veprim që bie mbi ndonjë[ frymor a send.
61.	Folje jokalimtare janë folje që emërtojnë një veprimi cili  nuk bie mbi ndonjë frymor  a send, po mbetet  tek ai që e kryen veprimin.
62.	Një folj eështë në formën veprore kur emërton një veprim që e kryen kryefjala apo vetë vepruesi.
63.	Foljet janë në formën joveprore atëherë kur në kohën e tashme të mënyrës dëftore marrin mbaresa të ndryshme.
64.	Folje pavetore janë disa folje që emërtojnë dukuri atmosferoke.
65.	Kohët themelore të foljes janë: e tashmja, e shkuara dhe e ardhmja.
66.	Mënyrat e foljes janë:dëftore,lidhore, kushtore,dëshirore dhe urdhërore.
67.	Foljet ndihmëse janë KAM, JAM.
68.	Folja ka 4 forma të pashtjelluara: pjesorja, përcjellorja,paskajorja dhe mohorja.
69.	Me anë të fjalëve me ngjyrim emocional ne i shprehim mendimet, qendrimet apo ndjenjat tona.
70.	Fjalët me ngjyrim emocional mund të ketë kontekst pozitiv dhe negativ.
71.	Kemi fjali dëftore, pyetëse, nxitëse, dëshirore dhe urdhërore.
72.	Fjali dëftore janë ato fjali që shërbejnë për ti njoftuar për diçka që ka ndodhur, ndodh apo do të ndodhë.
73.	Fjalitë pyetëse na shërbejnë për të pyetyr për diçka që nuk e dimë.
74.	Fjali nxitëse quhen fjalitë, me të cilat folësi shpreh vullnetin e tij në formë të urdhërit të prerë, të kërkesës, të këshillës, të lutjes etj.
75.	Fjali dëshirore janë fjalitë që shprehin vullnetin e folësit në formë dëshire, urimi a mallkimi për realizimin ose mosrealizimin e një veprimi.
76.	Me fjalitë thirmore shprehim  ndjenja të fuqishme habie, gëzimi, admirimi, zemërimi etj.
77.	Në një fjali rendi i zakonshëm është kryefjala, përcaktori i kryefjalës, folja, plotësori  i foljes si dhe përcaktori i kundrinës.
78.	Kemi regjistrin e thjeshtë, e të folmeve sociale si dhe regjistri i gjuhës së ngritur.
79.	Kemi stilin e letërsisë artistike, stilin shkencoro-teknik, stili politiko-shoqëror, stili administartivo-juridik.
80.	Në gjuhën shqipe kemi 2 dialekte: dialektin e veriut- (dialektin gegë ) dialektin e jugut ( dialektin tosk).
81.	Fjali foljore e thjeshtë quhet fjalia që ka vetëm një folje.
82.	Fjali e përbërë quhet fjalia që përbëhet të paktën prej dy pjesësh foljore.
83.	Fjalitë e përbëra mund të jenë me bashkërenditje dhe nënrenditje.
84.	Në gramatikë me termin ligjeratë kuptojmë ritregimin apo riprodhimin e fjalëve të përmendura  më parë nga dikush apo nga vetë folësi.
85.	E drejtë dhe e zhdrejtë.
86.	Ligjeratë e drejtë është kur fjalët e një personazhi apo tona përsëriten ashtu siç janë thënë ashtu pa ndryshim.
87.	Ligjeratë e zhdrejtë quhet pokështu riprodhimi i fjalëve të thëna më parë por me pak ndryshiim.
88.	Bëjnë pjesë ato kroijime që dallohen për nga karakteri i tyre tregimtar ku zakonisht tregohet si ndodhi një ngjarje dhe ndahen në poezi epike ( në vargje) dhe krijime poetike –prozë.
89.	Është figurë e shpeshtë në letërsinë shqipe me tipare të ngjajshme me personifikimin dhe simbolin  që sajohet kur gjendjen shpirtërore  të njeriut e vëmë përballë dukurive të natyrës ku veçoritë njerëzore marrin një vlerë figurative dhe emocionale.
90.	Ky krijim letrar quhet elegji.
91.	Një mbiemër, emër, ose grup emëror  që lidhet me kryefjalën nëpërmjet të foljes jam , dukemi, mbetem.
92.	Me këto ndërtohet kundrinori i zhdrejtë me parafjalë.
93.	Kallëzesi hante, pinte, rrinte është kallëzes homogjen.
94.	Përcaktuesit e shprehur me emër tregojnë origjinën.
95.	Përemër pronor ( Biblioteka ime).
96.	Shprehje absolute tregon cilësinë duke e patur parasysh vetëm atë pa e krahasuar me diçka tjetër.
97.	Shpreh dhimbjen dhe ndihet i vetmuar me brengën për atdheun ku pranë detit gjen paqën dhe harmoninë e ëndëruar.
98.	Zef Serembe dhe Ndre Mjeda.
99.	Ndryshimin e njëtrajtshëm të rrokjeve të theksuara e të patheksuara në vargjet e poezisë i cili i ndihmon që ti arihet një melodicitet sa më i madh.
100.	Drama “Besa” e Sami Frashërit.
101.	Prologu është hyrje në një vepër letrare si monologu që e lidh lexuesin me temën, ndërsa epilogu   
         është pjesë përmbyllëse e një vepre letrare .
102.	E tashme.
103.	Kjo poezi është marrë nga vepra “ Këngët e Milosaos”.
104.	Kjo poemë zbulon të gjitha karakteristikat sociale dhe politike të shoqërisë, pasqyruimin e të  
          varfërve  e të mjerëve sepse rrugëdalje nuk egziston.
105.	Përemërzim.
106.	Veçoritë kryesore të poezisë lirike janë : emocionet ku janë përfshirë  gëzimet , kënaqësitë,  
          dëshirat, shpresat, pikëllimi, dhembja dhe vuajtjet e tyre.
107.	Pikëvështrimi uniteti, qartësia, theksi.
108.	Shtresën asnjëanëse.
109.	Këto fjali më shumë përdoren në titujt e gazetave, poshtë fotografive  si dhe në fragmentet e  
          letërsisë artistike.
110.	Kjo poezi i takon letërsisë së bejtexhinjve  të shek 18-19 e shkruajtur me alfabet arabo- 
          turk.Erveheja ishte personazh pozitiv me karakter të fortë, femër besnike, e cila pati një dashuri  
          dhe mirëkuptim për të shoqin.
111.	Nga eposi i kreshnikëve i quajtur ndryshe  edhe cikli i Mujit dhe Halilit.
112.	Një grup emëror (GE) dhe një grup foljor (GF).
113.	Sahprehje absolute të cilësisë dhe shprehje relative të cilësisë.
114.	Krahasore e sipërisë barazisë dhe ultësisë.
115.	Rendi i fjalëve ndryshon për të shprehur fuqishëm një ide ose një emocion .
116.	Si kufi meret lumi Shkumbin.
117.	Vetëm me pjesë të bashkërenditur, vetëm me pjesë të nënrenditur  me pjesë të bashkërenditur dhe  
          nënrenditur.
118.	Kryefjalë+folje+plotësues tjetër.
119.	Shkrimet e para të shqipes
         -Formula e pagëzimit 1462
         -Fjalorthi i Arnold Von Harfit 1492
         -Perikopeja e Ungjëllit shek XV-XVI
120.Vepra e parë është “Meshari” nga Gjon Buzuku.
121. qëndroj
122. këmbej, 
123. njerëzve.
124. tingëllim të këndshëm 
125.  të
126.  folje joveprore.
127.  e tashmja,
128. kryefjalë
129.  arbëresh, 
130. gojore, 
131. për  përparimin e shkollës shqipe në Manastir , Korçë e gjetiu ku bashkë me motrat më 1891 hapi   
        shkollën e parë për vajza në Korçë
132. Emri bërthamë – përcaktuesit e emrit bërthamë
133.Mbimeri, përenri, numërori një emër tjetër, format e pashtjelluaara të foljes dhe pjesët e nënre  
       nditura përcaktore.
134. Detyrimi i popullatës  të  çrrënjoset   nga trualli i tij dhe të rrënjoset në një vend të huaj për shkak  
        të dhunës nga sistemi i kohës .
135. Shpreh pozicion ku kryhet veprimi dhe ndërtohet me grup emëror, rrethanor vendi dhe ndajfolje  
        vendi psh.Te dera na priste mësusja.
136.Në këtë novelë autori përmes satirës godet mentalitetin e prapambetur të pa ditur  etë pashkolluar.
137.Një karakteristikë e veçantë-një lidhje të veçantë.
138.I nyjshëm, i panyjshëm, i veçuar, i paveçuar.
139.Gjthçka që vjen pas çastit të ligjerimit.
140.Ky roman është shkruar i shkruar në formë ditari me prolog dhe epilog ku në qendër të vemendjes  
       janë dy të rinjtë dhe fati i dashurisë së tyre.
141.Poeti thekson disa cilësitë shqiptarëve(trimërinë, bukurinë,shkathtësinë)si dhe krenohet me rininë e  
       vendit dhe të kaluarën e ndritur të kombit.
142. Prometeu njerëzve u dha zjarrin që deriatëherë e kishin vetëm hyjnit  por u dënua nga Zeusi për  
        krijimin e dashurisë mes njerëzve.
143.Fjali e thjeshtë ajo fjali që ka vetëm një folje.
       Fjali e përbërë është ajo  fjali që përmban të paktën dy pjesë të pavarura me bashkërinditje dhe   
       nënrendotje.
144.a. Fjali dëftore, b. fjali nxitëse
145. a. fjali dëshirore, b. fjali thirmore.
146. Gjakomo Skoti
147. Angleze
148. Në këtë roman bëhet fjalë për kohën e luftës ndërmjet shqiptarëve dhe turqve.
149. Pabllo Neruda.
150. Kanë shkruar Aristofani, Shekspiri, Molieri, Gogoli.



HISTORI KLASA E 8
			I
1.	Cilat ishin dy blloqet kundershtare ne Luftën e Parë Botërore?
2. Kur i shpalli luftë Sërbisë Austrohungaria
3. Me urdhërin e kujt është vra Jane Sandanski? 
4. Kur mbaroi Lufta e \Parë Botrore?
5. Kur u mbajt marrëveshja paqësore e Parisit-Varsait?
6. Kur është shpallur autonomija në rrethinën e Korçes?
7. Kur është emëruar Adofl Hitleri për kancelar të Gjermanisë?
8. Kur Turqia u bë Republikë?
9. Kur u pranua Shqipëria në lidhjen e kombeve?
10. Ku dhe kur vritet Luigj Gurakuqi?
11. Kur Shqipëria u shpall Republikë?
12. Kur filloi Lufta e Dytë Botërore?
13. Cilët shtete përbënin paktin tripalesh?
14. Kur kapitulloi Japonia?
15. Kur u formua blloku atlantës dhe cilët  shtete bënin pjes 
16. Kur e sulmuan forcat Austro Hungareze serbian dhe në sa drejtime? 
17. Sa familje serbe dhe malazeze jan vendosur gjer në fund të vitit 1940 në Kosovë ? 
18. Kur u mbajt koferenca  e Teheranit dhe kush mori pjesë ? 
19. Kur kapituloi Italia ? 
20. Sa shtete morrënpjesë në Luftën e parë  botërore?  
21. Kur u formua PKM ?  
22. Kur u formua qeverija e parë e Maqedonisë  Demokratike Federative ? 
23. Kur u themelua OKB ?                                                      
	II
24. Shqipëria për mbretëri u shpall më?		 a) 1 dhjetor 1918,		 b) 1 shtator 1928,	c) 7 prill 1939	
25. Konferenca Bujanit u mbajt më:			a) 24 maj 1944,		  b) 31 dhjetor 1943,	c) 1 deri më 3 gusht 1943
26. Shqipëria u çlirua nga okupimi fashist gjerman më?	a) 28 nëntor 1944,		b) 13 nëntor 1944,		c) 19 nëntor 1944
27. Shoqata e popujve u formua:			a) 1919	 	b) 1922		c) 1933
28. Me 1 shtator 1939 Gjermani sulmoi:		a) Francën,		b) BRSS,		c) Poloninë
29. Jugosllavia kapitulloi gjatë Luftë së Dytë Botërore më?		a) me 18 prill 1941,		b) 9 maj 1945,	c) 2 shtator 1945
30. Blloku i fuqive qendrore u formua në vitin?			a) 1882			b) 1907,		c) 1943 
31. Në Luftën e Parë Botërore moren pjesë?				a) 33 shtete,			b) 60 shtete,			c) 49 shtete
34. OKB u themelua më?
            a) 24 tetor 1945,	
	b) 2 gusht 1944,	
	c) 15 maj 1945
35. Traktati i Varshavës u themelua:
	a) 1949,	
	b) 1955,
	c) 1945
38. Shqipëria nga okupatorët fashist u çlirua : 
a. 27.III.1945   
b. 29.VII.1944 
c. 28.IX.1944
39. Kur dhe ku u shpall kuvendi i Kosovës Republike: 
a.17.XI.1989  
b.10.X.1991  
c. 7.IX.1990
40. Kur u muarr autonomija e Kosovës nga kuvendi i Sërbisë: 
a. 24.X.1999  
b. 29.V.1997   
c. 28.III.1989
41. Kur dhe ku u formua brigada e parë  Kosovaro - Maqedonase : 
a. 11.X.1941  
b. 11.XI.1942  
c. 11.XI.1943
42. Kur Gjermania dhe Italija sulmuan Jugosllavinë? 
 a. 11.X.1941 
 b. 7.VII.1941  
 c. 6.IV. 1941
43. Kongresi i Durrësit u mbajt : 
a. 1.XII.1918 
b. 11.X.1917 
c. 25.XII.1918


44. Tirana për kryeqytit të Shqipërisë u shpall : 
a. 28 qershor 1914  
b. 23 gusht 1918    
c. 11 shkurt 1920
45. Shqipëria sulmohet nga forcat fashiste : 
a. 18.IV.1941 
b. 22.IV.1941               
c. 6.IV.1941
46. Kush nuk e nënshkroi Traktatin e Londrës për  moscoptimin e trojeve shqiptare ? 
a. Franca  
b. Italija   
c. SHBA
47. Kur dhe ku formohet Traktati i Varshavës ?  
a.  Bruksel 1948 
b. Paris 1945  
c. Varshavë 1955
                                             III
48.  1 shtator 1939 ishte shkaku i Luftës së Dytë Botërore?					a) PO	b) JO
49. Kryeminister i parë i qeverisë mbretërore shqiptare ishte Kostaq Koto?			a) PO	b) JO
50 . Paktin tripalesh e përbënin: Anglija, Rusija, SHBA?				          	a) PO	b) JO
51. Holokausti është fjalë me prejardhje greke qe don të thotë FLIJIM NË ZJARR		a) PO	b) JO
52. Më 12 prill 1941 agresoret fashist pushtuan Shqiperinë?					a) PO	b) JO
53. Partia komuniste në Maqedoni u formua më 19 mars 1941?				a) PO	b) JO
54. Lufta qytetare ne Greqi u zhvillua gjatë viteve  1946-1949?				a) PO	b) JO
55. Në Luftën e Dytë Botërore morën pjesë 33 shtete?					a) PO	b) JO
56. SH.B.A. Për herë të parë hudhën bomben atomike më 6 gusht 1945 në Tokio, më 9 gusht 1945 në Peking.			a) PO	b) JO
57. Në pranverë të vitit 1944 në Çamëria u krijua bataljoni “Ali Ademi”?			a) PO	b) JO
58. Me 18 gusht 1943 në malin Sllovej bataljoni “Mirçe Acev”				a) PO	b) JO
59. Më 12 shkurt të vitit 1945 doli numri i parë i gazetes “Rilindja”				a) PO	b) JO
60. Me 15 shkurt të vitit 1970 u themelua Universiteti i Prishtinës				a) PO	b) JO
61.  28 qershor 1991 Sërbia zbaton masat e dhunshme ne Kosovë				a) PO	b) JO
62. Gjatë viteve 1946-1949 në Kinë  shpërtheu lufta qytetare.				a) PO	b) JO
63. Kosova e shpalli pavarsinë më 17.II.2009 .    						a) PO   b) JO                                  
	64. Pakti veriatlantik I NATOS u formua në vitin 1949.    					a) PO   b) JO                                  
65. Zgjedhjet shumpartiake në Maqedoni u mbajtën në vitin 1990. 				PO   JO                                  
66. Mbledhja e parë e KAÇKM u mbajt 2. VIII.1944 në manastirin Prohorpçinski 		PO   JO                                  
67. Kryengriyja antifashiste në Maqedoni filloi 11.X.1941  					PO   JO                                  
68. Në Luftën e Dyte Botërore morrën pjes 61 shtete .  					PO   JO                                  
	69. Referendumi përshkeputjen e Maqedonisë nga Jugosllavija  u mbajt 1991. 		PO   JO                                  
70. Më 17.XI.1991 u miratua kushtetuta e parë e mvetsimit në Maqedoni. 			PO   JO                                  
71. Më 15.II.1970 u themelua Universiteti i Prishtinës . 					PO   JO                                  
72. Më 1946 u nxorr ligji për denacionalizim.  						PO   JO                                  
73. Bomba atomike u hodh  me  2 Shtator 1945 ne Berlin ?					PO   JO                                  
74. Ne vitin 1943 u formua batalioni Shqiptar Ali Demaj ne Kosovë 			PO   JO                                  
75. Me 28 Nentor 1943 u mbajt Konferenca në Teheran 					PO   JO 
                                PËRGJIGJE

1.  Antanta dhe fuqitë Qëndrore
2.  28 korrik 1914 Austrohungaria i shpalli luftë Sërbisë
3.  Jane Sandanski me urdhërin e Perandorit bullgar vritet më 22.prill 1915     
4.  Lufta e parë botërore mbaroi me kapitullin e Gjermanisë më 11 nëntor 1918
5.  Prej 18 janar deri me 28 qershor 1919
6.  Autonomija në rrethinën e Korçës u shpall më 10 dhjetor 1916
7.  1933
8.  Turqia republikë u bë pas luftërave greko-turke në vitin 1923
9. 17 dhjetor 1920
10. Në vitin 1925 në Bari të Italisë
11. 1925
12. 1 shtator 1939
13. Gjermania, Italia, Japonija
14.  Japonia kapitulloi më 2 shtator 1945
15. 1907- Anglija, Franca, Rusija 
16. 12.VIII.1914- Bosnja, Sremi
17. 4200 familje serbe 
18. 28.XI.1943-Çerçili –B.Madhe , Ruzvelti SHBA dhe Stalini  i BRSS.
19. 8.IX.1943  
20. 33 shtete
21. 19 III 1943 në Tetovë 
22. Në mbledhjen e tretë të Asnomit 16.IV.1945 
23. 24.X.1945 
24.	a
25.	a
26.	c
27.	a
28.	c
29.	a
30.	a
31.	a
32.	c
33.	a
34.	a
35.	b
36.	a
37.	a
38.	c
39.	c
40.	c
41.	c
42.	c
43.	c
44.	c
45.	c
46.	c
47.	c
48.	a
49.	a
50.	b
51.	a
52.	 
53.	b
54.	 
55.	b
56.	b
57.	a
58.	a
59.	a
60.	 
61.	 
62.	 
63.	jo
64.	po
65.	po
66.	po
67.	po
68.	po
69.	po
70.	po
71.	po
72.	jo
73.	jo
74.	jo
75.	po


GJEOGRAFI  KLASA E 8

1.	Ku gjindet Afrika ?
2.	Kush e ndanë Afrikën prej Azisë ?
3.	Çfarë bregdeti ka Afrika ?
4.	Si ndahet Afrika sipas relievit?
5.	Sa është lartësia mesatare mbidetare e Afrikës?
6.	Si ndahet Afrika e lartë?
7.	Si quhet maja më e lartë në Afrikë ?
8.	Cilat  janë karakteristikat e klimës  ekuatoriale?
9.	Cili është lumi më i madhë në Afrikë ?
10.	Numëroni disa liqene në Afrikë?
11.	Sa milion banorë jetojnë në Afrikë ?
12.	Si ndahet popullsia e Afrikës?
13.	Si ndahen popujt zezak në Afrikë?
14.	Në sa rajone gjeografike ndahet Afrika?
15.	Çfarë pozite gjeografike ka Afrika Veriore?
16.	Cili është kryeqiteti i Egjiptit?
a ) Tunisi  	b) Kairo	c) Tripoli.
17.	Cilat kultura kultivohen në Etiopi?
18.	Cilët popuj jetojnë në Afrikën Jugore:
19.	Me çka është e pasur  Republika Jugoafrikane?
20.	Si e ka marrë emrin kontinenti i Amerikës?
21.	Si ndahen malet e Amerikës?
22.	Si quhen malet e reja në Amerikë?
23.	Si quhet maja më e lartë në Amerikën Jugore?
24.	Cilat janë zonat klimatike në Amerikë?
25.	Në sa pellgje  derdhen lumenjtë e Amerikës?
26.	Cili është lumi më i madhë në Amerikë?
27.	Numëroni disa liqene në Amerikë?
28.	Cili është liqeni më i lartë në botë?
29.	Çka dini për ujvaren e Niagarës?
30.	Si ndahet popullsia e Amerikës?
31.	Numëroni popujt vendas të Amerikës?
32.	Cilat shtete gjinden në Amerikën Veriore? 
33.	Ku shtrihet Kanada?
34.	Cili është kryeqyteti i Kanadës?
35.	Çfarë pozite gjeografike kanë  SHBA-të?
36.	Cili është kryeqyteti i SHBA-ve? 
a) Uashingtoni, 	b) Nju  jorku  		c) Filadelfia.
37.	Me çka janë të pasura SHBA-të?
38.	Çfarë kultura bujqësore kultivohen në SHBA?
39.	Me cilat shtete kufizohet Meksika?
40.	Me cilin mineral Meksika e zë vendin e parë në botë?
41.	Ku shtrihet Kuba?
42.	Cili është kryeqyteti i Kubës?
43.	Ku shtrihet Amerika Jugore?
44.	Çfarë pasuri minerale ka në Amerikën Jugore?
45.	Cilat janë rajonet më të njohura në Brazil?
46.	Sa milion banorë jetojnë në Brazil?
47.	Cilat degë ekonomike janë më të zhvilluara në Argjentinë?
48.	Cili është kryeqyteti i Argjentinës?
49.	Nga rrjedhë emri i Australisë?
50.	Cilat janë veçoritë e relievit të Australisë?
51.	Numëroni zonat klimatike në Australi?
52.	Cilat lloje të kafshëve rriten në Australi?
53.	Si eështë e zhvilluar blegtoria në Australi?
54.	Ku shtrihet Arktiku?
55.	Si quhet njeriu i parë që arriti në Polin e Veriut?
56.	Ku shtrihet Antarktiku?
57.	Në cilin vit është zbuluar antarktiku? 
a )  1850 	    b) 1911	   c) 1920
58.	Çka studion gjeografia?
59.	Çka kuptojmë me termin mjedis natyror?
60.	Numëroni llojet e tokave !
61.	Ku është e përhapur toka e kuqe?
62.	Cilat kafshë  jetojnë  në zonat tropikale?
63.	Çfarë rëndësie kanë tokat, bota bimore dhe shtazore për njeriun?
64.	Si bëhet toka pjellore?
65.	Ç’është ekumena?
66.	Ç’është enekumenë?
67.	Cilat vise të siperfaqes së tokës janë më të banuara?
68.	Kush e ndotë tokën?
69.	Si ndotet toka ?
70.	Si ndoten ujrat?
71.	Si bëhet klasifikimi i ujit sipas ndotjes?
72.	Cilat janë ujra të klasit të parë?
73.	Numëroni disa liqene më të ndotura?
74.	Cilët janë ndotësit e ajrit?
75.	Me çfarë veprimtari mirret popullsia fshatare?

PËRGJIGJE

1.	Kontinenti i Afrikës shtrihet në jug ti D.Mesdhe duke uirrethuar nga Oqeani Atlantik dhe Indian.
2.	Afrikën nga Azia e ndan  Kanali i Suezit dhe Deti i Kuq.
3.	Afrika  bregdetin nuk e ka shumë të degëzuar sepse ka pak ujdhesa, gjire dhe kanale.
4.	Afrika sipas relievit ndahet në Afrikën e lartë dhe të ulët.
5.	Lartësia  mesatare mbidetare  e Afrikës është 750 m lartësi.
6.	Afrika e lartë ndahet në: Rrafshnaltën e Etiopisë, të Liqeneve dhe Rrafshnaltën Jugoafrikane.
7.	Maja më e lartë në Afrikë quhet Kilimanxharo  6010 m. lartësi mbidetare.
8.	Klima ekuatoriale shtrihet përgjatë ekuatorit dhe karakterizohet me temperatura të ngrohta gjatë gjithë vitit.
9.	Lumi më i madhë në Afrikë është Nili që përbëhet prej Nilit  të Bardhë dhe të Kaltër.
10.	Afrika ka një numër të madh të liqeneve si: Viktoria, Tanganjika, Njasa, Malava, Kivu etj.
11.	Në kontinentin e Afrikës jetojnë mbi 750 mil. banorë.
12.	Popullsia e Afrikës ndahet në zezak dhe të racës së bardhë.
13.	Popujt zezak të Afrikës ndahen në zezakë të Sudanit dhe Bantu.
14.	Kontinenti i Afrikës ndahet në katër rajone gjeografike: Afrika Veriore,  Lindore, Jugore dhe  Perëndimore.
15.	Afrika Veriore ka pozitë të volitshme gjeografike sepse ka dalje në D.Mesdhe, Oqeanin Atlantik dhe në Detin e Kuq.
16.	 b) 
17.	Në Etiopi kultivohet : kafeja, çaji, pambuku, kallam sheqeri, orizi, kikiriket, duhani etj.
18.	Në Afrikën Jugore jetojnë: zezakët bantu, bushmanët, hotentotët fiset Nama etj.
19.	R.Jugoafrikane është e pasur me: qymyr, ari, diamant, argjent, baker, zing etj.
20.	Kontinenti i Amerikës emrin e ka marrë sipas zbuluesit detarit italian Ameriko Vespuçi.
21.	Malet në Amerikë ndahen në male të reja dhe në male të vjetra.
22.	Malet e reja në Amerikën Veriore quhen Kordiliere, kurse në Amerikën Jugore  quhen  Ande.
23.	Maja më e lartë në Amerikën  Jugore quhet  Akonkagua 6958 m.
24.	Në  kontinentin e Amerikës  gjinden  këto zona : Zona ekuatoriale, Z.Tropikale. Z. nentropike Z. kontinentale , nenkontinentale, shkretinore, nënpolare dhe Z. polare.
25.	Lumenjtë e Amerikës derdhen në tre pellgje : P. Oqeanit Atlantik , P. Oqeanit Paqësor dhe P. Oqeanit të ngrirë të Veriut.
26.	Lumi më i madhë në Amerikën Veriore është Misisipi me degën e tij Misuri.
27.	Si liqene më të njohura në Amerikë janë: L.Vinipek, L. i Madhe i skllevërve, L. i madhe i Ariut, Miçigeni , Njuron, Eri , Ontario.
28.	Liqeni më i lartë në botë është L.Titikaka në Peru.
29.	Kjo ujevare është e formuar në lumin Niagara është 49 m. e lartë dhe 1500 m. e gjërë.
30.	Popullsia e Amerikës ndahet në vendas dhe të ardhur.
31.	Si popuj vendas të Amerikës janë : actekët, inkët , majët dhe eskimët.
32.	Në Amerikën Veriore gjinden këto shtete:  Kanada , SH.B.A. dhe  Meksika.
33.	Kanada përfshinë pjesën veriore të Amerikës Veriore.
34.	Kryeqiteti i Kanadës është Otava.
35.	SH.B.A. kanë pozitë të volitshme gjeografike sepse kanë dalje në Oqeanin Atlantik dhe Oqeanin Paqësor.
36.	 a) 
37.	SH.B.A.-të janë të pasura me pasuri të shumta: naftë, qymyr, baker, alumin dhe plumb.
38.	SH.B.A.-të prodhojnë: grurë, misër, pambuk, duhan , kallam sheqeri.
39.	Meksika kufizohet në veri  me SH.B.A. në jug me Guatemalën dhe Belizen dhe ka dalje në Oqeanin  Atlantik dhe gjirin e Meksikës.
40.	Meksika ka pasuri të shumta minerale por me prodhimin e argjendit e zen vendin e parë në botë.
41.	Kuba shtrihet në mes  Amerikës  Veriore dhe Jugore, është vend ishullor.
42.	Kryeqyteti i Kubës është Havana.
43.	Amerika Jugore shtrihet në hemisferën jugore.
44.	Në Amerikën jugore ka: hekur, bakër, kallaj, zing, plumb dhe burime energjitike.
45.	Në Brazil dallohen tri rajone: Ultësira e Amazonës, Rrafshnalta e Brazilit dhe Bregdeti Atlantik.
46.	Në Brazil jetojnë mbi 165 mil. banorë.
47.	Në Argjentinë është shumë e përhapur bujqësia dhe blegtoria.
48.	Kryeqiteti i Argjentinës është  Buenos Aires.
49.	Emri i Australisë rrjedhë nga  TERRA AUSTRALIS që do të thot TOKË JUGORE.
50.	Relievi i Australisë është shumë i ngjashëm me ate të Afrikës.
51.	Në Australi dallohen këto zona: Zona tropikale, steporo-shkretinore, nentropikale, kontinentale.
52.	Në kontinentin e Australisë gjinden disa lloje të kafshëve që gjinden  vetëm në Australi si: kanguri, arusha me xhep, lepuri me xhep, ujku me xhep etj.
53.	Në Australi është e zhvilluar blegtoria e sidomos  ruajtja e deleve që e zenë vendin e parë në botë.
54.	Përfshinë  pjesën më veriore polare midis polit verior dhe Rrethit Polar Verior.
55.	Njeriu i parë që arriti në Polin e Veriut ishte  Robert  Eduin në vitin 1909.
56.	Antarktiku përfshin pjesën jugore e mbuluar me borë dhe akull.
57.	a )  1850,      b) 1911,     c) 1920
58.	Gjeografia është  shkencë që merret me studimin e hapsirës dhe popullsisë në Tokë.
59.	Me termin mjedis natyror përfshin: relievin, klimën, ujrat, botën bimore dhe shtazore.
60.	Tokat e zeza , tokat podzole , toka e kuqe, malore aluviale.
61.	Ky lloj i Tokës është i përhapur kah D.Mesdhe, në Amerikën Veriore, në disa pjesë të Evropës  Perëndimore dhe të Azisë.
62.	Në zonën Tropikale jetojnë këto kafshë: elefanti, gjirafa, zebra, luani, leopardi etj.
63.	Tokat, bota bimore dhe shtazore për njeriun kanë rendesi të madhe sepse ato janë pasuria më e madhe për njeriun.
64.	Njeriu është faktori kryesor i cili me anë të plehrimit Tokën e bënë shumë pjellore.
65.	Ekumena është e gjithë hapësira Tokësore e banuar me njerëz.
66.	Do të thot hapësirë ku nuk mundet njeriu të jetoj për shkak të kushteve të vështira klimatike.
67.	Pjesët më të banuara të sipërfaqes së Tokës janë: Azia musonike , Evropa Perëndimore, pjesët   verilindore  të SH.B.A.-ve.
68.	Ndotës kryesor i Tokës është vetë njeriu.
69.	Toka ndotet nga shkatrrimi i bimëve, ndërtimi i objekteve, hudhja e mbeturinave, e ujrave të ndotura , djegëja e mbeturinave etj.
70.	Ujrat ndoten po ashtu nga dora e njeriut duke lëshuar kanalizimet , ujrat e papastërta të fabrikave, hudhjen e mbeturinave etj.
71.	Ujrat sipas ndotjes ndahen në 4 klasa: ujra të klasës së parë , dytë,  tretë dhe të katërt.
72.	Ujra të  klasit të parë janë të gjithë ato ujra që përdoren në jetën e përditëshme  për pije, larje.
73.	Si liqene më të ndotura janë : liqeni i Sipërm, Miçigen, Njuron, Ontario, liqeni i Gjenovës Cyrihut, Balaton  në Hungari etj.
74.	Ndotës të ajrit janë : transporti, industria ,energjitika, fabrikat etj.
75.	Popullsia fshatare kryesisht mirret me bujqësi dhe blegtori.

BIOLOGJI KLASA E 8

1.	Organizmi i njeriut përbëhet nga dy lloje qelizash ato janë:
2.	Qelizat ndahen (shumohen) në dy mënyrë ato janë:
3.	Kush e ndërton sistemin lokomotor?
4.	Si quhet pjesa që e lidhë muskulin me ashtin? 
5.	Në prerje të një ashti dallojm këto shtresa: 
6.	Sa lloje të muskujve e ndërtojnë muskulaturën e njeriut, ata janë? 
7.	Trego dy deformime të skeletit! 
8.	Trego tre përbërësit kryesor të ushqimit!
9.	Enzimet janë prodhime që i zbërthejn ushqimin. Sipas asaj se ku veprojn i ndajm në: 
10.	Pse mëlçin e quajn laborator i organizmit sepse:
11.	Trego tre funksione kryesore të gjakut në organizëm !
12.	Qelizat që notojnë në plazmën e gjakut munden me qenë tre lloje. Cilat janë ato?
13.	 Sa herë në minutë rrafë zemra te njeriu i rritur?
14.	 Në sa takte punon zemra, cilët janë ato?
15.	 Pse ndodhë infarkti ?
16.	 Numëro tri sëmurje të gjakut!
17.	 Ç’janë antigjenet e ç’janë antitrupat?
18.	 Ç’është transfuzioni , trego grupet e gjakut?
19.	 Numëro rrugët e frymëmarrjes!
20.	 Gjatë mekanizmit të frymëmarrjes dallojmë dy procese, ato janë:
21.	 Reanimimi ose ringjallja bëhet përmes dy proceseve, ato janë:
22.	 Ç’është tajitja , si i ndajmë organet e tajitjes?
23.	 Numëro tri shtresat e lëkurës!
24.	 Ç’farë cilësi ka qeliza nervore, e që nuk i kanë qelizat tjera?
25.	 Cilët janë pjesët e sistemit nervor vegjetetiv ose autonom?
26.	 Cilat janë pjesët që e ndërtojn harkun refleksiv?
27.	 Cilët janë agjensat që e dëmtojn sistemin nervor?
28.	 Çdo shqisë e jona përbëhet nga tre elemente, ato jane :
29.	 Tri shtresat e mollëzës së syrit janë:
30.	 Numëro tri të meta të syrit!
31.	 Kush e prodhon insulinën dhe çka rregullon ajo?
32.	 Cila gjëndërr prodhon hormonin e rritjes?
33.	 Tri fazat e zhvillimit embrional janë:
34.	 Sa kromozome kan qelizat gjinore te njertiu , cilët kromozome përcaktojnë gjinin?
35.	 Nëpërmjet kujt barten cilësitë nga prindi te pasardhësi?
36.	 Këmbimi i gazrave ndërmjet mushkërive dhe gjakut quhet __________________
    	 kurse këmbimi i gazrave ndërmjet gjakut dhe qelizave quhet ___________________
37.	 Si quhet rruga nëpër të cilën kalon ngacmimi?
38.	 Trupi i qelizës nervore ndërton masën e _______________________
        kurse neuritët e ndërtojnë masën e _______________________ .
39.	 Lëngu lukthor përmban:_____________ , ______________ , fermentin ______________
40.	 Vakcina përmban ________________________________________
	Numro së paku dy lloje të vaksinave: a. ________________________
                                                                   b. _________________________
41.	Ku krijohet urina primare dhe çka përmban ajo?
42.	Sistemi transportues i organizmit përbëhet nga :
Sistemi i gjakut i përbërë: __________ , ______________ , _____________
		Sistemi limfatik i përbërë __________ , ______________ , _____________
43.	 Brendia e qelizave të kuqe të gjakut është e ndërtuar nga materia që quhet ___________ e cila 
		përmban një element që ka ngjyrë të ___________ .
44.	 Në prerje tërthore të veshkës dallojmë tri shtresa ato janë:
45.	Harku refleksiv përbëhet nga 5 (pesë) elemente, ato janë:  
46.	Numro gjëndrrat që ndihmojnë tretjen e ushqimit:   a. ________________b.  ________________,
      								         c.________________ d.  ________________ .
47.	Ushqimi i zbërthyer thithet në _______________________ nëpërmjet të __________________
48.	Sipas përshkrimit të shkurtër të funksioneve, cakto cilit organ i përkasin ato funksione dhe në:
Ushqimin e lëshon prej zgavrës së gojës në ezofag
			Tajon HCl, nuk zbërthehet në te sheqerin       ________________________ 
49.	Sëmundjet më të shpeshta të sistemit digjestiv janë: a. _______________ b. _______________
        	c. _________________ .
50.	 Venët janë __________________ të cilat ___________________________________________.
51.	 Në cilën anë të zemrës qarkullon gjak i oksiduar, e në cilën anë gjak i reduktuar?
      	a.  gjak i oksiduar   ____________________ , b.  gjak i reduktuar _______________________
52.	Trupthin veshkor e quajmë ____________i përbërë nga _____________dhe _____________.
53.	 Sëmurjet e gjakut janë: a.__________________b. _________________ c.__________________
        të enëve të gjakut janë: a. _________________b. __________________c.__________________
54.	 Numro pjesët e jashtme dhe të brendshme të dhëmbit:
      a. Pjesët e jashtme:    1_________________, 2. _______________ , 3. ______________ 
            b.Pjesët e brendshme:1. ________________, 2. _______________ , 3. ______________ .
55.	 Qarkullimi i madhë fillon __________________ mbaron _________________
		qarkullimi i vogël fillon ____________________mbaron________________
56.	 Imuniteti është __________________________________________________  ______
         ai ndahet në : a) __________________________  b) ________________________
57.	 Transfuzioni është ______________________________________________
		grupet e gjakut janë:   ______ , _______ , _______ , _______ .
58.	 Çka quajm transplantim ?
59.	 Llojet e transplantimit janë:
60.	 Sipas përshkrimit të shkurtër të funksioneve cakto, pë cilat organe bëhet fjalë:
Bënë tretjen përfundimtare  dhe resorbon ushqimi__________________.
		Laborator kimik i organizmit dhe tajon vrerin _____________________.
61.	Në duadenum lëngjet (enzimet ) e tyra i derdhin: _______________ dhe _________________ 
62.	Antitrupthat janë __________________________________________________
 	antigjenet janë     _________________________________________________
63.	Organet ndihmëse të frymëmarrjes  janë: ____________________________________________
      	larigu është edhe _______________________________________________ .
64.	 Sistemin e organeve të frymëmarrjes e përbëjnë: a) __________________
  	 b) _________________________  c) _________________________ .
65.	 Frymëmarrjes mushkrore paraqet  ______________________________________________
		Frymëmarja qelizore paraqet         ______________________________________________
66.	 Numëro funksionet e lëkurësë  1. _______________________ 2. ______________________
     			3. ______________________________ 4. ______________________________
67.	 Artere janë____________________________  , të cilat ________________________________
68.	 Trashjen ose ngjizjen e gjakut e quajm ________________ ate e bëjnë ____________________
69.	 Numri i i qelizave të gjakut në 1 cm 3 është si vijon: Eritrocite ____________________ 
		Leukocite______________________, Trombocite __________________________  .
70.	 Eshtrat për ta formuar skeletin lidhen në tri lloje, ato janë:
71.	 Eshtrat e kokës i ndajm në _____________________ dhe të  _________________________
72.	Numëro organet e dermës: _______________________________________
73.	Boshti kurrizor përbëhet nga _______ deri ________  unaza, ato i ndajm në 5 regjione
    	Qafore ___ , shpinore ____ , ijore ____, kryqeve _____ dhe Bishtore _____
74.	Truri pëbëhet nga 5 pjesë ato janë : !. ______________ ___ 2. _____________ 3______________
 				                	       4.___________________ 5. ______________
75.	 Qendrat asociatve ( veprimtarive të larta psiqike gjinden në _____________________________
		numëro disa veprimtari _________________ , _________________ , _________________ .


PËRGJIGJE

1.	Qelizat Somatike (trupore) , 2. qelizat gjinore (seksuale)
2.	Mitoza ( qelizat trupore) ; Mejozë ( qelizat gjinore)
3.	Eshtrat dhe muskujt 
4.	Tejza (tetiva) 
5.	periosti, materia kompakte, materia shpuzore, palca eshtrore 
6.	 1. Muskujt tërthorovijor ( vijor, skeletor) 2. të lëmuet 3 të zemrës
7.	Skolioza , Kifoza , kifoskolioza 
8.	Proteinat, sheqerërat dhe yndyrërat
9.	Amilazë, Lipazë dhe proteazë 
10.	 Prodhon vrerin, Neutralizon materiet helmuese, mban gjak rezerv.
11.	 1. Bartja e O2 dhe CO2  2. Bartja e ushqimit 3. Rroli mbrojtës
12.	 1.Eritrocitet (të kuqe), 2. Leukocitet (të bardha), Trombocitet (pllakëzat e gjakut)
13.	 70 herë në minutë.
14.	 Sistola (shtrydhja) 2. Diastola (lëshimi) 3. Pushimi (pauza)
15.	Mbyllet ndonjë ena e gjakut që i furnizon muskujt e zemrës me gjak.
16.	 Anemia, leukemia, hemofilia, tromboza.
17.	 antigjenet – shkaktar të sëmurjeve trupa të huaj,
	 antitrupat – trupa mbrojtës të organizmit 
18.	 Dhënia e gjakut nga një njeri në njëri tjetrin , A , B , AB , O .
19.	 Hunda , fyti , laringu (gurmazi) , trakeja (skërfyelli), bronket
20.	Frymëmarrja (inspirimi) dhe Frymënxjerrja (ekspirimi). 
21.	  1. Frymëmarrjes artificiale dhe 2. Masazhit të zemrës. 
22.	 Evitimi (mënjanimi) i materieve të dëmshme nga organizmi.
       1. Tajitjes së urinës (Veshkët) dhe  2.Tajitjes së djersës (lëkura).
23.	 Epiderma , Derma , Hipoderma ( shtresa nënlëkurore)
24.	 Ngacmueshmëri dhe Përçueshmëri
25.	  1. Pjesa simpatike , 2. pjesa parasimpatike
26.	  1. receptori, 2. Nervi ndijor (aferenti) 3. Qendra ( palca kurrizore) 
		4. Nervi motorik (eferenti) 5. Muskuli (efektori).
27.	 Agjensat fizik, agjensat kimik , agjensat biologjik.
28.	 1. Receptori (pranuesi), 2. nervi ndijor (rruga), 3. Qendra në tru.
29.	  1. Sklera, 2. Koroida, 3. Rrëtina
30.	  1.Shkurtpamësia ( miopia), 2. Largpamësia (presbiopia), 3. Dalltonizmi.
31.	 Pankreasi , rregullon sheqerin në gjak.
32.	 Hipofiza 
33.	   1. Morula, 2. Blastula 3. Gastrula
34.	   46  , kromozomet gjinore ( “ XX” , “XY” ).
35.	 Qelizave gjinore ( kromozomeve, Gjeneve)
36.	 Frymëmarje mushkrore; Frymëmarje qelizore
37.	 Harki refleksiv
38.	 a. e përhimtë ; b. e bardhë
39.	 Ujë, acid klorhidrik dhe fermentin pepsin
40.	Shkaktar të dobësuar të sëmundjes ose helme; BeSe Zhe , Xhenerit e Salkut dhe Sejbinit etj.
41.	 Në kapsulat e trupthave veshkor; përmban materje që i nevoiten njeriut
42.	a. Gjaku, enët e gjakut dhe zemra;  b.  limfa, enët limfatike dhe nyjet limfatike
43.	 Hemoglobinë ngjyrë të kuqe
44.	 1. korja veshkore , 2. palca veshkore, 3. legeni veshkor
45.	 1. Receptori (pranuesi), 2.Nervi ndijor (senzitiv); 3. Qendra  (masa e përhim e palcës kurrizore),    
       4. Nervi motorik, 5. Organi që reagon.
46.	gj. Pështymore, gj. Lukthore, mëlqia, pankreasi 
47.	Zorrët e holla  - thithseve zorrore
48.	 Bëhet fjalë për lukthin
49.	 Ulçeri, botulizmi, dizenteria tifoja e zorrëve, sarillëku (verdhëza)     
50.	 Enë të gjakut që e largojnë gjakun nga zemra
51.	  a, anën e majtë , b. anën e djathtë
52.	 Nefron  - nga kapsula dhe tubuli (kanalthi)
53.	 gjakut: anemia, hemofilia, leukemia
	 Enëve të gjakut: arteriosleroza, venët e zgjëruara, tensioni i lartë
54.	 a. 1. rrënja 2. trupi 3. kurora dhe  b. 1.zmalta 2. dentina ,3. pulpi
55.	fillon në barkushen e majtë  mbaron në veshëzën e djatht
	Fillon në barkushen e djatht  mbaron në veshëzën e majtë
56.	 Aftësia mbrojtëse e organizmit ndaj shkaktarëve të sëmundjeve. a) natyror , b) artificial
57.	 Dhënia e gjakut nga njeriu i shëndosh njeriut të sëmurë –  A ; B; AB ; dhe O
58.	 shartimi i ndonji organi në organizëm
59.	 Autotransplantimi, transplantimi izogjen, alogjen dhe ksenogjen
60.	 Zorrët e holla   dhe   Mëlqija
61.	Mëlqia dhe pankreasi        
62.	 Antitrupthat - Qeliza mbrojtëse të organizmi
 	 Antigjenet –    Shkaktar të sëmundjeve dhe helmet e tyre
63.	 Mushkrit   -  Organ i prodhimit të zërit 
64.	 a. Rrugët e frymëmarjes  b. Organet kryesore,  c. Organet ndihmëse
65.	 Frymëmarrjes mushkrore paraqet  ______________________________________________
   	 Frymëmarja qelizore paraqet         ______________________________________________
66.	 1 Organ i tajitjes djersës  2. organ shqisor, 3. organ mbrojtës 4, Termorregullatoe                                                                
67.	 Enë gjaku – nxjerrin gjakun nga zemra
68.	 Koagulim  -  Trombocitet
69.	 Eritroc. 4.5 – 5 milion,  Leukoc. 6 –8.000, Tromboc. 200,000 – 300.000
70.	 1. E palëvizshme - Sutur -  2. Gjysëm e lëvizshme – me kërcë  3. E lëvzshme  -me nyje
71.	 Të kafkës dhe të fytyrës
72.	 qimet, thonjët, gjëndrrat djersore, gjëndrrat dhjamore, mbaresat nervore etj.
73.	 33 – 34  Qafore – 7 Sh.pinore - 12, ijore.- 5, kryqeve – 5, bishtore – 4 -5 unaza
74.	 1. Truri i madh 2. Ndëmjettruri 3. Truri i mesëm 4. Truri i vogël 5. arçi
75.	 Koren e trurit të madh  - të folurit, të menduarit, të logjikuarit, mbamendja etj.



FIZIKA KLASA E 8

1.	Çka ndodh kur trupat e elektrizuar bashkëveprojnë në mes veti ?
2.	Çka paraqet fusha elektrike ?
3.	Njësia për matjen e tensionit (U) elektrik është :
a)	amper (A)          b)  volt (V)           c)  xhul (J)
4.	Kapaciteti elektrik i kondenzatorit (C) varet në përpjestim të drejtë me:
a)	madhësinë e sipërfaqeve të pllakave
b)	distancën ndërmjet pllakave
c)	llojit (materialit) të pllakave
5.	Ampermetri në qarkun e rrymës elektrike lidhet në lidhje:
a)	paralele          b)  serike (në varg)        c)   serike dhe paralele
6.	Tensioni i një qelule të akumulatorit është:
a)	2 V             b)  12 V              c)  24 V
7.	Rryma elektrike rrjedh nëpër qarkun elektrik kur është:
a)	i hapur       b)  i mbyllur         c)  në të dy rastet
8.	Rezistenca elektrike është e barabartë me:
a)	U = I•R                  b)  I =              c)  R =   
9.	Sipas ligjit të Omit, intenziteti i rrymës është i barabartë me:
a)	prodhimin e tensionit dhe rezistencës elektrike
b)	herësin e tensionit dhe rezistencës elektrike
c)	herësin e rezistencës dhe tensionit elektrik
10.	Rezistorët R1= 5 Ω dhe R2= 3 Ω janë të lidhur në mënyrë serike në qarkun elektrik.Sa është rezistenca e përgjithshme ?
a)	8 Ω               b)  2 Ω             c)  15 Ω
11.	Numro disa objekte elektroenergjetike ?
12.	Xhul (J) është njësia për matjen e:
a)	punës dhe fuqisë
b)	punës dhe energjisë
c)	tenionit dhe rezistencës elektrike
13.	Ligji i Xhul-Lencit e jep shëndrimin e energjisë elektrike në:
a)	mekanike
b)	kimike
c)	termike (të nxehtësisë)
14.	Bartësit e rrymës (elektricitetit) te përçuesit metalik janë:
a)	elektronet        b)  jonet        c)  elektronet dhe jonet
15.	Procesi i disocimit elektrolitik zhvillohet te:
a)	metalet        b)  elektrolitët      c)  gjysmëpërcjellësit
16.	Si ndahen burimet energjetike nga të cilat fitohet energjia elektrike?
17.	Dukuria e formimit të joneve pozitive dhe elektroneve quhet:
a)	elektrizim         b)  disocim            c)  jonizim
18.	Cilat grimca të elektrizuara janë bartësit e elektricitetit (rrymës) te gazrat?
19.	Dukuria e lëshimit të elektroneve  nga katoda e nxehur quhet:
a)	disocimi elektrolitik 
b)	emisioni termoelektronik
c)	emisioni termoelektrik
20.	Bartësit e rrymës te gjysmëpërcjellësit janë:
a)	elektronet negative dhe zbraztirat pozitive
b)	elektronet dhe jonet
c)	jonet dhe zbraztirat pozitive
21.	Cilat janë format e magnetëve permanent (të përhershëm)?
22.	Çka quajmë fushë magnetike?
23.	Prej çka varet intenziteti (madhësia) i fushës magnetike që formohet rreth solonoidit nëpër të cilin rrjedh rryma elektrike?
24.	Bërthama e hekurit te elektromagneti:
a)	zmadhon fushën magnetike
b)	zvogëlon fushën magnetike
c)	nuk ndikon në fushën magnetike
25.	Kur elektromagneti i humb vetit e tija magnetike?
26.	Si quhet forca me të cilën fusha magnetike vepron mbi përçuesin me rrymë?
27.	Aparati elektrik që e shëndron energjinë elektrike në punë mekanike quhet:
a)	gjenerator           b)  elektromotor             c)  transformator
28.	Rryma e induksionit fitohet me ndihmën e:
a)	fushës elektrike
b)	fushës magnetike
c)	energjisë kimike
29.	Gjeneratori është aparat (makinë) e cila e shëndron:
a)	energjinë mekanike në energji elektrike
b)	energjinë elektrike në mekanike
c)	energjin mekanike në energji kimike
30.	Mjeti i cili i ndryshon vlerat e tensionit alternativ quhet:
a)	elektromotor     b)  gjenerator      c)  transformator
31.	Cilat janë burimet kryesore për prodhimin e energjisë elektrike në Maqedoni?
32.	Ryma elektrike te e cila gjatë kohës i ndryshojnë intenziteti dhe kahu quhet:
a)	rrymë e vijueshme
b)	rrymë alternative
c)	rrymë njëkahëshe
33.	Tensioni ndërmjet dy fazave ka vlerë:
a)	24 V             b)  220 V             c)  380 V
34.	Dielli është burim i dritës:
a)	primar            b)  sekundar           c)  artificial
35.	Shpejtësia e dritës në vakum është:
a)	300.000 km/h     b)  300.000 m/s     c)  300.000 km/s
36.	Gjatë reflektimit (pasqyrimit) të dritës te pasqyrat e rrafshta këndi i rrënies (α)
dhe këndi i reflektimit (β) janë:
a)	α > β          b)  α = β           c)  α < β     
37.	Një fëmijë qëndron pranë një pasqyre të rrafshët në largësi prej 2 m.Në ç’largësi  bëhet pasqyrimi i fëmijës ?
a)	1m            b)  2 m            c)  3 m
38.	Te pasqyrat sferike rrezet paralele të dritës pas reflektimit kalojnë nëpër:
a)	kulmin e psqyrës sferike (T)  
b)	fokusin (vatrën) e pasqyrës sferike (F)
c)	qendrën e pasqyrës sferike (O)
39.	Shpejtësia e dritës gjatë kalimit prej mjedisit më të rrallë optik (ajri) në mjedis më të dendur optik (uji):
a)	zvoglohet        b)  zmadhohet       c)  nuk ndryshon
40.	Cilat janë llojet e thjerrëzave optike ?
41.	Kur trupat e elektrizuar shtyhen e kur tërhiqen në mes veti?
42.	Çka është voltmetri dhe si lidhet në qarkun elektrik ?
43.	Cilat janë njësitë më të mëdha se volti për matjen e tensionit elektrik?
44.	Çka quajm veçues ose izolatorë?
45.	Cilat janë njësitë më të vogla se amperi për matjen e intenzitetit të rrymës elektrike?
46.	Numroi burimet kimike të rymes elektrike.
47.	Cilat janë pjesët e qarkut elektrik?
48.	Ç’është 1Om (1Ω) ?
49.	Çka janë rezistorët?
50.	Çka është vati (W) ?
51.	Sa vat ka në 100kilovat (100kW)?
52.	Cilat grimca janë bartësit e elektricitetit te elektrolitët?
53.	Çka quajm elektrolit ?
54.	Çfarë procesi është elektroliza ?
55.	Cilat janë format e përçuesve me rrymë?
56.	Ç’ndodh kur magnetët bashkëvepronë ndërmjet veti ?
57.	Çka ka vërtetuar fizikani danez Erstedi?
58.	Prej çka varet kahu i fushes magnetike rreth përçuesit  me rrymë ?
59.	Çka ndodh kur ndërpritet rrjedhja e rrymës në elektromagnet ?
60.	Çka është elektromotori ?
61.	Cilat janë llojet e rrymës elektrike ?
62.	Çfarë rryme japin burimet kimike të rrymës
63.	Çka quajm induksion elektromagnetik ?
64.	Prej çka varet kahu i rrymës së induktuar (rryma e induksionit) që fitohet në bobinë?
65.	Çka është gjeneratori elektrik ?
66.	Në cilën dukuri bazohet parimi i punës së gjeneratorit elektrik?
67.	Çka quajm alternator ?
68.	Sa është frekuenca e rrymës alternative që e prodhojnë gjeneratorët në centrale elektrike?
69.	Ç’është transformatori ?
70.	Cilat janë pjesët e transformatorit ?
71.	Çka quajm rrymë alternative ?
72.	Ç’eshtë frekuenca ?
73.	Sa është vlera e tensionit fazor e sa e tensionit ndërfazor te rryma trefazëshe ?
74.	Numro disa karburante fosile ?
75.	Çka quajm sistem elektroenergjetik ?
76.	Për çka shërben rrymë matësi (njehsor elektrik)?
77.	Çka quajm burime të dritës?
78.	Numro disa mjedise (mediume) të tejdukshme optike.
79.	Çka quajm pasqyra sferike?
80.	Çfarë dukuri është thyerja e dritës?

                                                   Përgjigjet 
1.	Tërhiqen ose shtyhen
2.	Hapsira ku ndihet veprimi i forcave elektrike
3.	b)  volt (V)
4.	a)  madhësinë e sipërfaqeve të pllakave
5.	b)  serike (në varg)
6.	a)  2 V
7.	b)  i mbyllur
8.	c)  
9.	b)  herësin e tensionit dhe rezistencës elektrike
10.	a)  8 Ω
11.	Centrale elektrike,largëpërçues,stacione transformatorësh etj.
12.	b)  punës dhe energjisë
13.	c)  termike (të nxehtësisë)
14.	a)  elektronet
15.	b)  elektrolitët
16.	Burimet energjetike të cilat riparohen dhe burime energjetike që nuk riparohen.
17.	c)  jonzim
18.	Jonet dhe elektronet
19.	b)  emision termoelektronik
20.	a)  elektronet negative dhe zbraztirat pozitive
21.	Thupra magnetike,gjylpëra magnetike dhe magneti në formë të patkoit.
22.	Hapsira në të cilën veprojnë forcat magnetike quhet fushë magnetike.
23.	Nga numri i spirave (dredhave)të solonoidit dhe nga intenziteti i rrymës.
24.	a)  zmadhon fushën magnetike
25.	Kur  ndërpritet rryma elektrike
26.	Forca e Amperit (FA)
27.	b)  elektromotor
28.	b)  fushës magnetike
29.	a)  energjinë mekanike në energji elektrike
30.	c)  transformator
31.	Karburantet fosile (qymyri) dhe uji.        
32.	b)  rrymë alternative
33.	c)  380 V 
34.	a)  primar
35.	c)  300.000 km/s
36.	b)  α = β
37.	b)  2 m
38.	b)  fokusin (vatrën) e pasqyrës sferike (F)
39.	a)  zvoglohet
40.	Përmbledhëse (konvergjente) dhe shpërndarëse (divergjente)
41.	Trupat me lloj të njejtë të elektricitetit shtyhen (dëbohen),ndërsa me lloj të ndryshëm tërhiqen.
42.	Instrument për matjen e tensionit elektrik dhe në qarkun e rrymës lidhet në mënyrë paralele.
43.	Kilovolt (kV) , megavolt (MV) dhe gigavolt (GV)
44.	Veçues janë substancat të cilat nuk e përçojnë elektricitetin (rrymën).
45.	Miliamper (mA) dhe mikroamper ( )
46.	Elementi i thatë (Leklansheut),bateria e xhepit,akumulatori i plumbit etj.
47.	Burrimi i rrymëselektrike,harxhuesi,përçuesit dhe ndërprerësi elektrik.
48.	Njësia themelore për matjen e rezistencës elektrike.
49.	Mjetet që shërbejnë për ndryshimin e rezistencës në qarkun e rrymës elektrike.
50.	Vati është njësia themelore për matjen e fuqisë (efekti).
51.	100kW = 100.000W
52.	Jonet.
53.	Tretjet ujore të acideve,bazave dhe kryprave janë lëngje që e përçojnë elektricitetin dhe quhen elektrolit.
54.	Procesi i shtresimit të ndonjë substance mbi elektrodat gjatë rrjedhjes së rrymës elektrike nëpër elektrolit quhet elektrolizë.
55.	Përçuesi i drejt,rrethor dhe në formë solonoidi (bobina).
56.	Tërhiqen ose shtyhen (dëbohen).
57.	Rreth çdo përçuesi nëpër të cilin rrjedh rryma elektrike formohet fusha magnetike.
58.	Nga kahu i rrjedhjes së rrymës nëpër përçues.
59.	Elektromagneti i humb vetit magnetike.
60.	Elektromotori është aparat elektrik i cili energjinë elektrike e shëndron në energji mekanike
61.	Rryma njëkahëshe (e vijueshme) dhe alternative.
62.	Rrymë njëkahëshe ( e vijueshme).
63.	Dukuria në të cilën fitohet rrymë elektrike në përçues me ndihmën e fushës msgnetike të ndryshuar quhet induksion elektromagnetik.
64.	Kahu i rrymës së induktuar varet nga kahu i fushës magnetike dhe nga kahu i lëvizjes së magnetit.
65.	Gjeneratori elektrik është aparat (makinë) e cila energjinë mekanike e shëndron në energji elektrike.
66.	Në dukurinë e induksionit elektromagnetik.
67.	Gjeneratori i tensionit alternativ quhet alternator.
68.	 f 50Hz  (Herca)
69.	Transformatori është mjeti i cili i ndryshon vlerat e tensionint të rrymës alternative.
70.	Transformatori përbëhet prej dy bobinave (primare dhe sekondare)me numër jo të barabartë të dredhave që kanë të përbashkët një kuadër prej hekuri.
71.	Rryma elektrike te e cila gjatë kohës ndryshojnë intenziteti(madhësia) dhe kahu quhet rrymë alternative.
72.	Numri i periodave (T) në një sekond quhet frekuencë.
73.	Tensioni fazor  U=220V  ndërsa tensioni ndërfazor  U=380V
74.	Qymyri (thëngjilli),gazi nëntokësor ,nafta etj
75.	Sistemi që përbëhet prej centraleve elektrike,transformatorëve dhe stacioneve shpërndarëse të cilat janë të lidhura në një tërësi me largëpërçues quhet sistem elektroenergjetik.
76.	Për matjen dhe regjistrimin e energjisë elektrike të harxhuar.
77.	Trupat të cilat emitojnë dritë quhen burime të dritës.
78.	Vakumi,ajri,qelqi,uji,hapësira kozmike etj.
79.	Pasqyrat të cilat janë pjesë të ndonjë sipërfaqe sferike quhen pasqyra sferike.
80.	Dukuria gjatë së cilës rrezet e dritës e ndryshojnë drejtimin e tyre të përhapjes kur kalojnë pre një mjedisi të tejdukshëm në tjetër qhet thyerje e dritës.



KIMI  KLASA E 8

1.	Nëse atomi i oksigjenit në bërtham ka 8 protone në mbështjellësin atomik do të ketë:

       a)   6 elektrone               b)  7 elektrone             c)  8  elektrone        d)  9 elektrone                                                              

2.	Shuma e numrit të protoneve dhe neutroneve në bërthamën atomike paraqet: 

3.	Izotopet janë atome që nga njëri tjetri dallohen për nga: 

     a)   numri i protoneve  b)  numri i elektroneve   c)  numri atomik     d)  numri i masës

4.	Masa molekulare relative shprehet në:

      a)   g/mol              b)  g              c)  mol         d)  pa njësi  

5.	Masa molare është madhësi që shprehet me njësin: 

      a)   g/mol              b)  kg              c)  mol/L         d)  mol 

6.   Simboli i masës molare është:

      a)   m                    b)  M              c)  Mr              d)  mr 

7.   Një mol i çdo substance të gaztë në kushte standarde zë vëllim prej:

      a)   11.2 L              b)  10 L          c)  12.4 L        d)  22.4 L

8.	Ligji periodik i Mendeleevit thotë: vetit e elementeve janë në varësi periodike nga: 

      a)   numri i izotopeve    b)  masa atomike    c)  numri atomik     d)  numri i masës  

9.	Sipas Mozlit vetit e elementeve në sistemin periodik janë në varësi periodike nga: 

10.   Sistemi periodik i elementeve përbëhet nga gjithsej: 

        a)   7 grupe            b)  8  grupe           c)  9 grupe       d)  12 grupe

11.  Vargjet horizontale të elementeve kimike në tabelën e sistemit periodik quhen: 

12.	  Rendet vertikale të elementeve kimike në tabelën e sistemit periodik quhen: 

13.	  Elementet e grupit të parë janë:

        a)  metale            b)  jometale             c)  metaloide           d)  gazra 

14.  Perioda e dytë përbëhet prej gjithsej:   

        a)  2 elemente      b)  7 elemente         c)  8 elemente         d)  18 elemente 

15.   Elementet e grupit 0 ndryshe quhen:

        a) elemente alkaline      b) elemente halogjene      c)  gaze fisnike   d)  metaloide
16.	Okteti elektronik formohet nëse shtresa e fundit elektronike plotësohet me: 

       a)   2 elektrone               b)  3 elektrone             c)  6  elektrone        d)  8 elektrone 

17.   Forcat që i mbajnë atomet të lidhura në molekulë quhen:

18.   Natriumi dhe klori veprojnë kimikisht me ç’rast ndërmjet tyre formohet lidhje kimike: 

        a)   kovalente            b)  jonike              c)  hidrogjenike         d)  metalike      

19.  Cila prej grimcave ka radius më të madhë, atomi i natriumit ose katjoni i natriumit? 

20.   Nëse krahësohet radiusi i atomit të klorit dhe anionit të klorit, radius më të madh do                
        të ketë:  

21.   Lidhja kimike që realizohet me lëshim dhe pranim të elektroneve quhet:

22.   Lidhja kovalente formohet ndërmjet çiftit:

        a)  metal - metal     b) jometal - metal     c)  jometal - jometal     d) metal - metaloid

23.   Lidhja kovalente që realizohet midis atomeve të llojit të njejtë, për nga karakteri      
        themi se është:

24.   Si quhet lidhja kovalente që formohet ndërmjet atomeve të jometaleve të ndryshme?

25.   Aftësia e atomit për ta tërhequr çiftin e përbashkët elektronik në lidhjen kovalente 
        quhet!  

26.   Në cilën molekulë lidhja kovalente është trefishe?

        a)  Cl2                    b)  H2              c)  O2              d)  N2

27.   Cila molekulë  përmban lidhje kovalente polare?

        a)  N2                    b)  HCl              c)  O2              d)  P4

28.   Ndërmjet atomeve të magnezit mbretëron lidhja kimike:

       a)   kovalente            b)  koordinative            c)  hidrogjenike         d)  metalike

29.   Nëse atomi pranon elektrone, atëher do të formohet:

       a)   oktet                     b)  katjon                       c)  anion                   d)  molekulë  

30.   Lidhja metalike formohet ndërmjet atomeve të elementit:

       a)  karbon                   b)  natrium                    c)  oksigjen               d)  jod  

31.   Në qoftëse atomi i kalciumit lëshon dy elektrone vlera oksiduese etij do të jetë:

        a)  +1                  b)  -1             c)  0              d)  +2

32.   Reaksionet kimike që zhvillohen me lëshim dhe pranim të elektroneve quhen:

33.   Atomi që pranon elektrone gjat procesit të oksido - reduktimit themi se është:

34.   Kur atomi pjesmarrës në procesin redoks jep elektrone themi se është: 

35.   Nëse atomi i azotit pranon 3 elektrone gjendja e tij oksiduese dotë jetë: 

       a)  +3                  b)  0             c)  -3              d)  +5

36.   Për here të pare përbërje organike sintetizoi kimisti gjerman:

37.   Cila nga përbërjet nuk është përbërje organike?

       a)  alkooli            b)  dioksidi i karbonit         c)  acetoni          d)  uthulla 

38.   Në përbërjet organike karboni çdo here është: 

        a)  0 valent         b)  2 valent                 c)  4 valent              d)  6 valent

39.   Përbërje organike që kanë varg karbonik të mbyllur quhen:

        a)  aciklike             b)  ciklike           c)  alifatike          d)  heterociklike

40.   Hidrokarburet që në unazë përveç atomeve të  karbonit përmbajnë edhe ndonjë  
        atom të elementeve siç janë: N,S,Oetj. quhen:

41.   Ato përbërje organike që kanë vargun karbonik përmbajnë një lidhje trefishe quhen:

        a)  alkane             b)  alkene           c)  diene          d)  alkine

42.   Sa lidhje njëfishe përmban molekula e etenit?

        a)  4                  b)  1             c)  3              d)  5 

43.   Hidrokarburet përbëhen vetëm prej elementeve: 

        a)  H dhe O             b)  C dhe O           c)  N dhe O             d)  C dhe H

44.   Si quhet radikali që fitohet kur nga propani largohet një atom hidrogjeni?

         a)  propen                b)  propenil           c)  propil               d)  propin

45.   Përbërjet kimike që kanë formula molekulare të njejta por që dallohen ndërmjet
        tyre për nga struktura dhe vetit quhen:

46.   Gazi i sintezës është përzierje e:

         a)  CH4 dhe H2O             b)  CO2  dhe H2          c)  CH4 dhe O2           d)  CO dhe H2

47.   Numri i atomeve primar të karbonit te propani është: 

        a)  2                  b)  1             c)  0              d)  3


48.   Atomi i karbonit që lidhet me tre karbone dhe një hidrogjen është atom karboni:

        a)  primar                b)  sekondar           c)  tercijar               d)  kuaternar

49.   Formula e përgjithshme e alkeneve është:

        a)  Cn H2n-2                 b) Cn H2n              c)   Cn H2n+2             d)  Cn H2n+4

50.   Molekulat që e fillojnë reaksionin e polimerizimit quhen:

51.   Dehidratimi i etanolit bëhet me acid sulfurik të përqëndruar me ç’ rast si produkt                              
        kryesor përfitohet:

52.	   Substanca e gaztë që lirohet gjat reaksionit kimik të karbur kalciumit dhe ujit është: 

53.   Gjat djegies së etinit me oksigjen, lirohet një sasi e madhe e energjisë ndërsa 
        produkte të reaksionit janë:

54.   Për alkenet karakteristik është reaksioni i:

        a)  substituimit           b)  adicionit             c)  reduktimit            d)  eliminimit

55.   Procesi i rrjetëzimit të polimereve lineare me ndihmën e sulfurit quhet:

56.   Prej naftës mund të fitohen shumë produkte të ndryshme të cilat me një emër të 
        përbashkët i quajmë:

57.   Alkoolet janë përbërje organike që si grup funksional e kanë grupin:

        a)  - CHO                 b)  -COOH             c)  - OH              d)  = CO

58.   Zbërthimi i sheqerit me ndihmën e fermenteve quhet:

59.   Oksidimi i etanolit bëhet me mjete të forta oksiduese me ç’ rast si produkt 
        përfundimtar fitohet:

60.   Tretësira e etanolit që përmban 70% etanol dhe 30% ujë quhet:

        a)  etanol teknik      b)  alkool apsolut     c)  etanol mjeksor       d) etanol i denatyruar 

61.   Procesin e fermentimit alkoolik e zbuloi shkenctari :

62.   Alkooli apsolut përmban:

        a)  70% etanol       b)  100% etanol     c)  96% etanol       d) 4% etanol 

63.   Reaksioni kimik ndërmjet etanolit dhe acidit acetik quhet:

64.   Formula e përgjithshme e acideve karboksilike është:

        a)  R – CO – R                   b)  R – CHO             c)  R – COOH              d)  R – OH 



65.   Emri trivial i acidit metanoik është:

        a)  uthull                  b)  shpirto             c)  acid formik              d)  acid karbonik

66.   Procesi i përfitimit të uthullës prej verës quhet:

67.   Si quhet tretësira e acidit acetik që përmban 80 % acid? 

        a)  uthull            b)  esencë           c)  acid acetik pa ujë         d)  acid acetik glacial

68.   Cili grup i përbërjeve organike nuk bën pjesë në përbërjet organike biologjike 
         kryesore?

        a) alkoolet         b)  sheqernat             c)  vajrat              d)  albuminat

69.   Cili prej acideve të larta yndirore përmban dy lidhje dyfishe?

        a)  acidi palmetik      b)  acidi stearik       c)  acidi oleik        d)  acidi linoleik

70.   Zbërthimi i molekulës së një komponimi me ndihmën e e ujit ose enzimeve   
        përkatëse quhet:

71.   Cili nga karbohidratet paraqet monosakarid?     

        a) maltoza         b)  fruktoza            c)  laktoza           d)  celuloza

72.   Në përbërjen e karbohidrateve bëjnë pjesë këto elemente:

        a)  C,H dhe O             b)  C,H dhe N           c)  H,O dhe N             d)  C dhe H

73.   Sakaroza është sheqeri i repës dhe bën pjesë në grupin e:

        a) monosakarideve         b)  disakarideve         c)   polisakarideve         d)  enzimeve

74.   Laktoza ndryshe njihet si:

       a) sheqer i rrushit     b) sheqer i qumshtit     c) sheqer i rëndomt     d)  sheqer i frutave

75.   Sheqer i frutave ndryshe njihet si:

        a) glukozë          b)  fruktozë            c)  maltozë           d)  sakarozë

76.   Produkti përfundimtar i hidrolizës së amidonit është:

        a) maltoza         b) glukoza            c)  fruktoza           d)  saharoza

77.   Për identifikimin e glukozës na shërben tretësira e NaOH dhe CuSO4 e cila    
        quhet:

78.   Procesi kimik gjat të cilit yndyrnat dhe vajrat veprojnë me hidrokside alkaline 
        quhet: 

79.   Hidroliza e vajrave dhe yndyrnave kryhet në zorrët e holla nën veprimin e ferme-
        ntit me emrin:

80.   Në përbërjen e proteinave përveç elementeve: C, H dhe O, merr pjes edhe   
        elementi:

        a)  azot                  b)  natrium            c)  magnez              d)  silic

Përgjigje:

1.	c	
2.	numri i masës
3.	d
4.	d
5.	a
6.	b
7.	d
8.	b
9.	numri atomik
10.	c
11.	perioda
12.	grupe
13.	a
14.	c
15.	c
16.	d
17.	lidhje kimike
18.	b
19.	atomi i natriumit
20.	anioni i klorit
21.	lidhje jonike
22.	c
23.	lidhje kovalente jopolare
24.	lidhje kovalente polare
25.	elektronegativitet
26.	d
27.	b
28.	d
29.	c
30.	b
31.	d
32.	reaksione të oksidoreduktimit
33.	reduktu
34.	oksidu
35.	c
36.	Fridrih Veler
37.	b
38.	c
39.	b
40.	përbërje heterociklike
41.	d
42.	a
43.	d
44.	c
45.	përbërje izomere
46.	d
47.	a
48.	c
49.	b
50.	monomere
51.	eteni
52.	etini
53.	CO2  dhe   H2O
54.	b
55.	vulkanizim
56.	produkte petrokimike
57.	c
58.	fermentim alkoolik
59.	uthulla
60.	c
61.	Luj Paster
62.	b
63.	esterifikim
64.	c
65.	c
66.	fermentim acidik
67.	b
68.	a
69.	d
70.	hidrolizë
71.	b
72.	a
73.	b
74.	b
75.	b
76.	b
77.	reagjenti i Tromerit
78.	saponifikim
79.	lipaza
80.	a  



ARSIM MUZIKOR KLASA E 8

1.   Cilat janë kompozitorët e rilindjes?
2.   Cilët janë përfaqësuesit kryesor të Barokut?
3.   Numëroi kompozitorët e klasicizmit (Treshi i Vienës)?
4.   Në cilin shekull paraqitet romantizmi?
5. Kush janë kompozitorët më të njohur të romantizmit?
6. Çështë sonata?
7. Sa kohë ka sonata?
8. Çështë simfonia?
9. Cilët janë kompozitorët e shquar të simfonive?
10. Çështë koncerti?
11.  Çështë rondo?
12. Çdo të thotë fjala variacion?
13. Ç'është opera?
14. Çështë libreti?
15 Çështë korepetitori në operë?
16. Numëro disa opera të njohura?
17. Çështë baleti?
18. Kush e kompozoi baletin "Liqeni i mjellmave"?
19. Ç^është muzika bashkëkohore?
20. Cilat janë sitlet e muzikës zbavitëse?

PËRGJIGJE

1. Orlando Di Lassi dhe Xhivano Palestrina.
2. Johan Sebastian Bah dhe Georg Fridrih Hendel.
3. Franc Jozef Hajden, Volfgang Amadeus Mocart dhe Ludvig Van Bethoven
4. Në shekullin XIX
5. Robert Shuman, Hektor Berlioz, Johan Shtraus, Xhoakino Rosini, FrancList, 
    Edvard Grig, Johanes Braus, Karl Maria Veber, Franc Shubert, Frederik Shopen
6. Sonata është vepër muzikore për një ose më shumë instrumente prej kohëve të ndryshme
7. Sonata ka katër kohë
8. Simfonia është vepër e madhe orksetrale në formë të sonatës ciklike
     zakonisht i ka 3 ose 4 kohë
9.  Hajden, Mocart, Bethoven, Shubert, Dvorzhak, Çajkovski
10. Koncerti është vepër për solo instrument me përcjellje orkestrale dhe ka 3 kohë.
11. Rondo është formë muzikore ku përsëritet refreni
12.  Variacion do të thote ndryshim instrumental që bazohet në një temë që shpesh e ka 
        formën e këngës.
13. Opera është formë muzikore skenike në të cilën zhvillohet përmes këndimir vallzimit dhe  
       përcjellet me orkestër
14.  Teksti i pregaditur për operë
15. Korepetitori është personi që tia mësoj partiturat solistëve dhe korit me ndimën e pianos
16.  "Aida"Gj. Verdi, "Mrika"P.Jakova, "Fyelli Magjik", "Dasma e Figaros" Mocart
17. Baleti është vepër muzikore skenike që e ka bazë vallen dhe lëvizjen artistike
18. Petar lliç Çajkovski
19. Muzikë e krijuar në mënyrë elektronike
20. Xhez,pop,rok,rap,hiphop etjerë.





ART  FIGURATIV KLASA E 8

1. Çka shërben Kritika Figurative?

2. Çka është deformimi?

3. Veprat e rrejshme, me shije të keqe, pa harmoni etj. i quajmë vepra: 
    	a) Kiç, 	b)Improvizuse, 	c) Miniaturë.

4. Në cilën fushë të artit figurative bën pjesë Litografia:

5. Çka janë miniaturat?

6. Vendi ku ruhen dhe ekspozohen veprat figurative e quajmë __________.

7. Çka është Etnografija?

8. Pasteli është teknikë e:	a)skulpturës, 	b)grafikës,	 c)pikturës.

9. Çka është skica?

10. Ku shërben skica?

11. Kujt i themi atelie?

12. Si quhen punimet që vendohen në muret e brendshme të xhamisë?

13. “Mona Liza” është pikturë e: 
      a) Pikasso, 	b)Rembrandt, 	c)Leonardo da Vinci.

14. Çka është enterieri? 

a) dizajn i brendshëm i shtëpisë,	b) dizajn i jashtëm i shtëpisë

15. Përmend disa nga teknikat e pikturës?

16. Kur mund të kemi teknikë të kombinuar?

17. Si punohet kolazhi?

18. Cili është dallimi mes skulpturës nga piktura?

19. Si quhet artisti i cili merret me grafikë?

20. Kur ka lindur Vincent Van Gogh?


PËRGJIGJET

1. - disciplinë teorike e cila na paraqet njohuri per artin figurativ, 
      ajo i vlerëson veprat artistike të reja.
2. - forma e ndryshuar, në lidhje me pamjen reale të sendeve(e stilizuar)
3. - a) Kiç,
4. - c) grafikë
5. - Vepra artistike me format të vogël  (pikturë, vizatim, skulpturë)
6. - Galeri
7. - Është shkencë e cila i mëson veprimet popullore të të gjitha vendeve.
8. - c)pikturës
9. - Është lloj vizatimi që paraqet idenë themelore të një vepre.
10. -Skica shërben për përgaditje të tregimit figurativ me ngjyrë, 
       në skulpturë, grafikë ose pikturë.
11. -Puntori, hapsirë punuesee një artisti.
12. -Arabeska
13. - c) Leonardo da Vinci
14. -a) dizaj i  brendshëm i  shtëpisë
15. - vaj në pëlhurë, temperë, akuarell, pastel etj.
16. -Atëherë kur të përdorim dy ose më shum teknika në nje punim.
17. -Kolazh mund të punojmë me anë të letrave ngjitëse, gazeta, pelhura, kartone etj.
18. -Sepse skulptura punohet në formë tredimensionale.
19. -grafist
20. -1853

ARSIM FIZIK KLASA E 8

ATLETIKË                                                                                                                                                    
1. Ç’domethënie kanë rrathët në simbolin e Lojërave Olimpike?
2. Prej kur e ka zanafillën zjarri olimpik?
3. Si dukej kurora në lojërat e lashta olimpike?
4. Çfarë medaljesh ndahen në Lojërat Olimpike?
5. Një herë në sa vjet organizohen Lojërat Olimpike?
6. Sa është i gjatë rrethi i garuesve dhe sa shtigje ka ai?
7. Cilat gara vrapohen me shtigje?
8. Si vrapohen garat më të gjata se 110 metra?
9. Stafeta:çdo atlet i ekipit me katër anëtarë vrapon një pjesë të shtegut.                                                10. Kur jepet shkopi i stafetës?
GJIMNASTIKA SPORTIVE                                                                                                                                
11. Cila disiplinë e gjimnastikës sportive është vetëm për femra dhe sa zgjat ushtrimi?
12. Si e kapërcejnë kalin gjimnastikor femrat e si meshkujt? 
13. Paralelet me dy lartësi, është disiplinë vetëm për meshkuj apo vetëm për femra? Çfarë lëvizjesh duhet të bëjë gjimnastja gjatë përdorimit?
14. Çfarë disipline paraqet hekuri gjimnastikor dhe çfarë lëvizjesh bëhen në të?
15. A janë paralelet disiplinë e meshkujve dhe çfarë lëvizjesh bëhen në to? 
BASKETBOLL                                                                                                                                              
16. Cilat janë llojet e driblimit?
17. Si i ndajmë pasimet? 
18. Si bëhen pasimet me dy duar? 
19. Cilat janë dy mënyrat e ekzekutimit të hapave?                                                                
20. Prej sa lojtarësh përbëhet një skuadër basketbolli?
21. Si duhet të veprohet me topin?
22. Sa sekonda nuk guxon lojtari të mbetet në hapësirën e goditjeve të lira të kundërshtarit?
23. Sa kohë lojtari nuk guxon ta mbajë topin?
24. Për sa kohë duhet që, ekipi i cili e posedon topin, të kalojë në fushën e ekipit kundërshtar?
25. Për sa kohë duhet që, ekipi i cili e posedon topin, të tentojë ta gjuajë topin në kosh? 
VOLEJBOLL                                                                                                                                                  
26. Çfarë loje është volejbolli dhe cila është përbërja e ekipeve?
27. Sa herë ka të drejtë ta prekë topin ekipi, para se ta kthejë në anën tjetër të rrjetës?

HENDBOLLI 
28. Cili është qëllimi i lojës së hendbollit?
29. Sa ekipe marrin pjesë në një ndeshje dhe me sa nga lojtarë?
30. Sa hapa mund t’i bëjnë lojtarët duke e mbajtur topin?

PËRGJIGJE

ATLETIKË                                                                                                                                                    
1. Pesë rrathë të bashkuar mes vete që paraqesin Evropën, Azinë, Afrikën, Australinë dhe   
     Amerikën, janë simbol i Lojërave Olimpike.                                                                                         
2. Nga lojërat e lashta olimpike, në Greqi, shumë vrapues mbajtën flakadanin deri te stadiumi ku 
     mbahet Lojërat Olimpike.                                                                                                                        3. Në lojërat e lashta olimpike fituesit kanë qenë të kurorëzuar me kurorë që është bërë nga dega e 
     shenjtë e ullirit.                                                                                                     
4. Individët ose ekipet, në lojërat bashkëkohore garojnë për medalje të arta, të argjendta dhe të bronzta.                                                                                                                                                      5. Çdo katër vjet sportistë nga tërë bota mblidhen për të garuar në Lojërat Olimpike.  
6. Rrethi standard i garuesve është i gjatë 400m dhe ka 8 shtigje.                                                               7. Garat deri në një rreth garuesit i vrapojnë me shtigje.                                                                           8. Garat më të gjata se110 m garuesit i vrapojnë në anën e kundërt të akrepave të orës.                           9. Stafeta:çdo atlet i ekipit me katër anëtarë vrapon një pjesë të shtegut.                                                
10. Shkopin e stafetës atletit të ardhshëm i jepet në hapësirën e shënuar. 
GJIMNASTIKA SPORTIVE                                                                                                                                
11. Trari. Kjo disiplinë është vetëm për femra. Ushtrimi duhet të zgjasë 70deri më 90sekonda pa   
      ndërprerje dhe me ritëm. 
12. Femrat e kapërcejnë veglën gjimnastikore tërthorazi, kurse meshkujt në gjatësi.                                                   13. Kjo disiplinë është vetëm për femra. Gjimnastja duke u luhatur dhe duke bërë lëvizje rrotulluese  
      kërcen nga njëri mbajtës në tjetrin.                                                                     
14. Hekuri gjimnastikor është një disiplinë vetëm për meshkuj. Gjimnasti bën lëvizje të pandërprerë  
      dhe rrotullime unazore në shufrën e hekurit.                                                                                                   15. Paralelet janë disiplinë vetëm për meshkuj. Në paralele kryhen lëvizje dhe mbajte të shpeshta.          
BASKETBOLL                                                                                                                                              
16. Llojet e driblimit:                                                                                                                                 
a)Driblimi i lartë (i shpejtë)                                                                                                                        
b)Driblimi i ulët (kontrollues) dhe                                                                                                                   
c)Driblimi me kthesë. 

17. Pasimet i ndajmë në:                                                                                                                             
a)Pasimet me dy duar dhe                                                                                                                                
b)Pasimet me një dorë. 
18. Ato bëhen:
a. Nga gjoksi                                                                                                                                               b. Mbi kokë dhe                                                                                                                                               c. Me përplasje në tokë. 
19. Ato janë:
a. Dyhapëshi i vazhdueshëm dhe                                                                                                                       
b. Dyhapëshi plotësues.                                                                                                                             20.  Ekipi përbëhet nga dhjetë lojtarë prej të cilëve, në fushë mbeten vetëm pesë, ndërsa pesë të 
       tjerët janë rezervë.                      
21. Lojtarët topin mund të kthejnë nga dyshemeja dhe ta hedhin, por nuk guxojnë ta bartin me dorë  
       ose ta godasin me këmbë.                                                                                                                               22.Lojtari, 3 sekonda nuk guxon të mbetet në hapësirën e goditjeve të lira të kundërshtarit.                                                                                                                                           23.Lojtari nuk guxon ta mbajë topin 5 sekonda.                                                          
24. Ekipi, i cili e posedon topin, nga fusha e tij duhet të kalojë në fushën e ekipit kundërshtar 
      për10  sekonda.                                                                                                                                    
25. Ekipi, i cili e posedon topin, duhet të tentojë ta gjuajë topin në kosh brenda 24 sekondave.        
VOLEJBOLL                                                                                                                                                  
26. Volejbolli është lojë me top të cilën e luajnë dy ekipe me nga gjashtë lojtarë.                                   27. Ekipi mund ta prekë topin tri herë para se ta kthejë në anën tjetër të rrjetës.                                     
HENDBOLLI 
28. Qëllimi i lojës është që përmes dhënies dhe driblingut, me dorë të hidhet topi në rrjetën e  
       kundërshtarit.                                                                                                                                            29. Luajnë dy ekipe me nga shtatë lojtarë.                                                                                                30. Duke e mbajtur topin lojtarët mund t’i bëjnë tri hapa.

----------


## urtesia

sadopak per shkollaret fillor.
suksese ne mesime

----------

